# IUI Girls TTC Part 209



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

lots of love luck and 


Happy Chatting

Love

~E~


----------



## 12tigger

Well isnt this lovely to be in a new home!! 

I really   that this week is positive for all the ladies about to start the next round of treatment

   to all our follies!

With love

Tig


----------



## PompeyD

Thanks for our new home Holly17. Wishing you lots of luck with your ICSI      


PompeyD


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Good luck with follie scans today Tig, Lyndsey and Maxine - lets hope those follie dances worked!!!!  and the dept not too full of pregnant women  . Good luck with your insemination today Kat (if still going ahead?),hope its a nice painless one! So sorry to hear your af has arrived Bee, try and look after yourself and your dh, let us know what you plan to do next.    xx


----------



## 12tigger

Well, Im off to the clinic for the scan

I have my cushion in hand to stick up my jumper as camouflage!!!

Can't wait to get started

Almost excited about thought of having a wand stuck up me! 

 for everyone

Tig


----------



## angelpie

Hi ladies sorry i havent been on much not had much news and work busy etc! But been 2 hospital 2day 4 scan and bloods just ad phonecall 2 say i got 2 abandon this iui as not respondin 2 the injecs nurse thinks my body is respondin 2 well 2 down reg so gotta do next cycle without downreggin. Can any1 tell me what happens with just the injecs. Gotta go and pick up tablets 2 induce period.

Sorry 2 hear ur news Bee i really thought it was gonna work 4 u x x x

Hello 2 every1 else hope ur all ok x x x


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Angelpie - Sorry you've had to abandon, hope AF is induced soon so you can get started again. I normally start injections on day 2 or 3 of cycle then keep going until follie is ready for insem.

Lyndsey, Tig & Maxine - how did your scans go today?

Arnie - Are you due to test soon?

Lu - Have you started your IUI? Hope you're okay.

I went for 2nd scan today and follies have started to grow, got 5 between 8mm and 12mm so pleased with that. Just need a few of them to keep growing   Lining starting to thicken up to. Injection tomorrow then back for scan again on Wednesday.


PompeyD


----------



## 12tigger

Hi there everyone

 

Been for second scan today. 

Not great news - could only measure 2 follies today and they are 8 & 10mm on day 10 (3rd one obscured)

They wanted to scan Fri but i pushed for wed due to overstimulation 2 months ago.

If the follies are not grown by the next scan they are likely to abandon this cycle saying they wont mature in time.

I explained that I have a 33 day cycle so ovulation could be as late as day 17 - can they not test again then?

Also, does anyone know why i would be 25mm on day 12 in June, and then 10mm on day 10 two months later?

(Im on 50mg Clomid)

Is this normal?

Can you get immune to Clomid?

They are talking about changing me over to the fertility injections instead of Clomid if this doesnt work.

Does anyone have any views on this?

All advice gratefully received .... im confused and gutted

Tig


----------



## PompeyD

Tig,   Sorry it didn't go well for you today.
Is it possible that the 3rd follicle that they couldn't see to measure has been doing all the growing? Well done on getting them to scan you again on Wednesday   Not sure why they would be talking about them not maturing in time as we all seem to take different lengths of time to get follies ready for insem.
I've been on 50mg or 100mg of clomid for my cycles along with menopur injections. I don't think you can become immune to clomid but the injections are the actual hormone so work in a different way to clomid (not sure how!) It's good that they are looking to change medications to find which works best for you    
Hopefully you'll get better news on Wednesday   keep positive      


PompeyD


----------



## Arnie

Hi Tig,
I have a 31 day cycle so didnt get scanned til day 14 when had 2 follies at 11 and 14, day 15 (14 and 15.5), was then scanned  day 16 (by which point they'd grown to 15.5 and 17 so the little blighters obviously can grow a lot or not much depending on how they're feeling!!!!) so injected that day and insem 24 hours later (was a bit rushed cos of the bank holiday getting in way).  Glad you pushed for Wed scan,   that they have grown by then!!!
Sorry Angelpie that you've had to abandon tx this time, it must be so disappointing  .
Good news about your follies Pompey  .  I'm not due to test until the 12th, these 2 weeks are really dragging! x


----------



## Maxp

Hello!

I hope you are all well. I was very sorry to hear about B's news.  And you too Tig x Can't believe how strong you are being.

I had my first scan today with Mr Golland and I think it was a good one (I think) - he said there were 'plenty' of follicles (one at 8mm apparently) and I had 'great' ovaries so I am clinging onto those words for dear life. (So why aren't I bloody pregnant then) There wasn't a single pregnant lady about as I think I was his last customer of the day. I started on the pen injection tonight too. I forgot to ask him what the side affects were though. I go back on Thursday for another scan.

Pompey I was looking for you - expected to see a woman with a hopeful look and a Pompey scarf on.

To say that this fertility thing is a bit of a rollercoaster is an understatement isn't it?


----------



## 12tigger

Hi everyone

Arnie - thank you for your words of comfort. Hope you get a BFP!! I thought it was fascinating what you said about follies growing overnight. You've certianly given me some courage back. I've gone back on my concoction of vitamins again - Vit B etc. I havent taken them for a while but was on them when everything was working too well in June. Fingers crossed it'll help the follies grow.

Pompey - I love the idea that the 3rd follie could be doing all the growing - well done you!!!! What a fabulous thought! They couldn't see for gas   so i shall lay off the baked beans and sweetcorn until the scans are over!

Thank you all for your words of comfort. I literally couldnt speak this afternoon I was so disappointed. I feel better now though, may be there is some hope at the end of the tunnel!

   for the follies all round

 to everyone

Tig


----------



## KittyB

Good luck to all the ladies doing treatment at the moment, and   to those that need them. I had my CD3 scan yesterday and all was well, so I started Clomid again last night (easier than starting new meds) and already the tiredness has kicked in.   I could sleep at my desk right now. I think I'm going to use up some holidays and try to get the rest of the week off. I could sleep until the weekend. *yawns*


----------



## 12tigger

Hi Kitty B

Clomid is evil! 

I cant wait to get off it!

Hope you get some time off and can relax

Tig


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Kitty, Bless you hope you get the much needed rest hon 

Tig, I hope your follies start to behave themselves and your scan on wed goes better, wishing you lots of luck and that you don't have an abandoned cycle 

Mazp - Glad your scan went well and its all systems go! Best of luck 

Arnie, Hoping 2ww flies by and you get your bfp x

Pompey, Glad follies are behaving themselves best of luck for the rest of your cycle - You will be a mummy! 

Angelpie, So sorry your cycle had to be abandoned  hope the drugs for your next cycle work better  

Sarashy, Thankyou lots for your message, can you copy and paste the link so i can join the thread you mentioned i think it might help with this waiting stagex

I phoned the clinic today and they said they have to write to ask for funding for the ivf as i am out of county and then the referral would go to the ivf clinic, this procedure takes approx 5 months so we are looking at february. I still feel rubbish and crying because iui hasn't worked and that we have such a long wait until ivf, I can't imagine my life without having children i just think it would feel empty, sorry girls i'm on another rant. I will definately stay on here to say hello and help support where i can and hopefully see some bfp's, we are definately due some.

 to all


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi everyone

Firstly just want to give Bee a big   , im so sorry it hasnt worked for you hun, then again despite what they actually do (sperm near the egg etc) there is still such a slim chance of it actually working, IVF will be the one that works for you. All the luck in the world for your IVF journey, take this time you have in between treatments to go out enjoy life and (try) not to think about ttc (too much!) Please keep in touch, we will all be thinking of you on your IVF journey, you have been a great support for a lot of people on here (me included!!)

Tigger, sorry you are having a bit of a roller coaster time at the moment (sound familiar to me!) They tell me at my clinic that no 2 cycles are the same and even though i was on the same meds/same dose etc this time this doesnt necesserily mean that i will automatically over stimulate like i did last time, in fact this time they were talking of abandoning my cycle as i hadnt responded enough, so this just shows how different each cycle can be. The injections are actually a lot better than the Clomid. Clomid did nothing for me except give me terrible side effects whereas the injections dont seem to have any side effects (at the side of Clomid anyway!) Best of luck for your scan on Wed    lets hope they are responding by then (by the way im on cd18 and they are still planning on going ahead with insem for me, so how they can tell you on cd10 your follies wont have matured in time??!)

Kitty, hope you are feeling a little better, did you manage to get some time off. Best of luck for your treatment   

Arnie, hows the 2ww going, quickly for you i hope??

MaxP, so glad your scan went well, hopefully just a few of these follies will grow and you will be on track for your insem soon.   

Pompey, really pleased your scan is looking good, good luck for your scan on Wed  

Angelpie, really really sorry to hear they had to abandon your cycle, its devastating isnt it. Just   for you that they can sort your meds etc out for your next go   

As for me, well, i cant quite believe it i went in for the scan with the frame of mind that 'this is going to be cancelled' but when they scanned 1 little follie had decided to grow (14.3mm at the mo) and the others have held back ([email protected] and [email protected]) so everyone was sooo excited!! For saying they have been cancelling this cycle every other day this is pretty amazing!! They tell me that women can be inseminated up to about cd20 so i will be cd18 on Wed when i go for next scan so i just hope that i can take Pregnyl Wed night for insem on Fri!!! Yeay!! I feel i am probably speaking too soon and that by Wed all these follies will have popped up and it will all still be cancelled but, for the moment at least, i am pretty positive about all this    

 to all

Lyndsey


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi

Forgot to ask how Shemonkey is getting on?? Sorry hun didnt mean to forget you!! Hows the 2ww going? Hope you are managing to do lots of nice things to take you mind off it?   

Lyndsey


----------



## PompeyD

Hi ladies,

Lyndsey - That's great news, follie dances really do work       Hope you are ready for insemination when you go tomorrow      

Bee - It'll take time to move on from IUI not working so hope you're still being good to yourself   Remember you WILL be a mummy, IVF WILL work for you         

Tig - Glad you're feeling better. Good luck for your scan tomorrow    

Kitty - I'm with you on the sleeping until the weekend. I extended my holiday by another day & slept until 11, don't feel much better though. Hope you manage to get time off  

Maxine - Glad your scan went well   They probably do NHS & private scans at different times, we don't get to see Mr Golland   How did you find the injecting? Hope you aren't having too many side effects    

Arnie - Hope the rest of the week goes quickly, not long now     Hope it's bfp for you   

 to everyone else, hope you're all getting on okay  

I'm not feeling great today, had a bad headache all morning and so tired   Hope all my energy is going into making my follies grow    

 to all
PompeyD


----------



## Huggies

Hello Ladies!!!  

Just catching up from being away for the last 5/6 days, so lots going on in here and praying September will be a big month for BFP's!!!

Bee - So sorry    Wishing you all the best for your IVF journey and really hope you can relax and enjoy the couple of months break you will have and prepare yourself for being a mum SOON!!!!

Angelpie - Sorry you had to abandon   - I hope AF arrives soon for you!

PompeyD - Good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope your follies have continued to grow!

Tig - Confusing times!!!  I am of no help as I am only on month two of Clomid and not follie checks or anything.

MaxP - Welcome    I am also a newbie to IUI (First attempt BFN unfortunately) so wishing you all the best and great news on your follies!!!

KittyB - Best of luck for this month.  I am with you on the tiredness front - could sleep forever!!!

Lyndsey - Fab news about your follie, I   that all is well at your next scan and it is all systems go to get that BFP   

Shemonkey - Hope you are having a fab break and the 2WW is flying in for you!!

Hubby and I had a great time away in Chicago and Minnesota - definitely good timing after the BFN and AF arrived and was horrid to me for a full 24 hours walking around a big city!!!  Taking a month off IUI this cycle as I am away with work next week and would intefere with Insem, so they have moved me up to 100mg of Clomid (I am on day 6 just now) and we are just trying naturally before I go away again!!!

Best of luck to you all this week - fingers crossed we see some BFP's coming through.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Lulu2003

Hello ladies,

I'm back from my camping trip! It was great, had lovely weather in Dorset and really enjoyed the chance to chill out before tx.
I'm busy with the Gonal F injections, 75mg per day and have a scan tomorrow. A little worrying though my day 3 scan showed a very thin womb lining and I hadn't bled much at all on day 1 and 2    so any advice on this would be appreciated. I'm taking a good pregnancy multi vit along with selenium, B6, evening primrose and manganese supplement. 

Hope you're all well ladies...

Pompey - good luck for the scan... a little follie dance for you...     

Max P - I guess we're almost cycle buddies - I'm on day 3 today of injections. How's it going for you? When's your next scan?

Lyndsey - my first IUI I was inseminated on CD 21 and got my BFP so fingers crossed that your little follies grow over the next few days.

Bee - good luck with the IVF, it does have much better success rates than IUI so fingers crossed honey

KittyB and Tig - I agree about Clomid   I had 9 cycles and was found to be Clomid resistant!! Typical eh! Hope you're both feeling ok and not too  

Arnie -     here's sending you lots of positive vibes for your testing date.

I feel so exhausted right now. I know I did last time. I just keep hanging onto the hope that I get a BFP at the end of it. I'm trying to not be negative but I got a BFP first time last time so feel like how could I be that lucky again...   

Hope you all have a good evening

Lu
x


----------



## katk

Hi everyone,

Lu- try not to worry about not bleeding too much, I was told by the sister at my clinic that the hormones can either make you bleed more or less, it just depends. The usual party line I hear is .... every woman is different! Good luck with scan tomorrow x 

Tig & Pompey- also good luck with your scans tomorow, keep us posted x 

Huggies- enjoy the break this month and fingers crossed that nature takes it course and you have no need for another med cycle 

Kitty - you sound as though you need a good rest luv, try to get as much sleep as you can and re-charge those batteries 

Arnie - try to relax and take your mind off things for the next few days. Hope to hear that you've got a 

Lyndsey, Maxp, Angelpie - how are you keeping? 



I had my insem this afternoon, was a bit sore but not as bad as I'd built it up in my head! Start on the lovely pessaries on 11th and got my outcome app for blood test on 23rd.  This is my one and only cycle of iui as they saw a cyst on my ovary at the first scan but thought they'd try one go and see what happens. Fingers crossed it works as if not I'm back on the list for ivf. Even went for acupuncture before insem today ... trying anythng and everything to make it work. 

Hope you're all well, I'm off for a few days for a bit of r&r with DH to Dumfrieshire . I'll hear how you're all doing when I get back.   Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Kat xxxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Just filed my tax return online so feeling all virtuous not leaving it until the very last moment as usual! Sort of ok day, not dragged too slowly, on day 10 tomorrow and sure i'm going to start getting the urge to test, must resist!!!!! 
Glad to hear your scan went well Maxine   . Kitty, hope you got through the day without falling asleep!   Lyndsey, yah to your follicles, naughty little blighters getting everyone worried and then off they grow, we'll all carry on with those follie dances   . Hope you're feeling better now Pompey and headache not too bad  .  LuMcg and Tig, good luck with those scans tomorrow and Huggies   for a lovely natural   for you, I prescribe lots of  . Bee, sorting anything out with the nhs really seems to drag on, I suppose it will give you a few months to get your head round the idea of switching to ivf, try to be positive and concentrate on the fact that ivf generally has a higher success rate than iui doesnt it? Not feeling very positive myself at the moment, have decided my tube isnt really unblocked and all this for nothing so i'll probably be joining you in the ivf gang in a couple of months! Oooh Kat just seen your post, fingers crossed you get a   in 2 weeks xxx


----------



## Lulu2003

Kat - make sure you get plenty of rest with your hubbie and try and keep your mind off things!!

Arnie - well done on your tax return.

Hubbie has just injected my leg and ouch this one hurt lots and bled all over my white top!!! Nice  

Have a lovely evening ladies

xxxx


----------



## sarashy

hi bee - dont know if there actually is a forum, i put it a bit wrong ment on the wait for ivf. There probably is one, but ive just been staying in the background on here. Hope your ok huni. sending you another big  .

HI everyone else, So many new people on here, its sad to see so many of us have problems, but also re-assuring that we're not the only ones.

I finally got my ivf app through. The stupid HCA didnt add me to the list when i told here last iui had failed, luckily the nice nurse managed to squeeze me in so meeting on the 2nd oct and the treatment should start on day 21 of next cycle. whic i think i just after appointment so hopefully starting sometime in late oct. Has been nice having a few months off though, especially after mc in july.

Hope all the oldies are well and welcome to all the newbies.

Hope for some more bfps on here soon
sara
x


----------



## KittyB

Good evening, lovely ladies. I have got tomorrow and Friday off, and I intend to sleep lots.   I have an important meeting on Thursday, otherwise I'd have had Thursday off as well. Nothing much planned for my days off except resting, and maybe sitting in my garden if the weather is good. 

Lyndsey, that's great news about the follies. I'll be doing the follie dance sometime next week.  

Sara, great that the nurse managed to fit you in. I hope the time passes quickly for you. 

To everyone else, I hope you are doing well. I am struggling to keep up with this busy thread, so I apologise if I've forgotten people. I will improve, I promise.


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone  

Hope you're all ok?  

Will leave a proper post tomorrow as have just got back from France and am a bit shattered   but I had to say I am so so sorry Bee     I am absolutely gutted for you, please stick around we don't want to lose you    and I am sure IVF will work for you and you WILL be a mummy xx 

Lyndsey- FABULOUS news about your follie     good luck for tomorrows scan and hopefully you'll be on the 2ww soon hun    

Am off to bed now   xx


----------



## Fran74

Hi Bee 
I've just read your posts after having been away for what seems like ages. I must be feeling particularly tired and emotional today because I had a tear or two when I read your news. So gutted for you. The IVF waiting list is so frustrating. Five months seems like such a long wait. Maybe it is just the right amount of time to settle in a puppy though. I have my last shot at IUI next month so if that doesn't work I'll be joining you on the IVF thread. Good luck with everything and keep popping in to let us know how you are getting on. 

Why isn't there any good news for me to come back to? Someone hurry up and get a BFP!!


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

I wrote a really long post last night, but just as I tried to post it I lost my connection!!!  I was too tired last night to write it all again and now i'm work (tut tut)!  So sorry for lack of personals, but hope everyone is ok x

My AF has half arrived so that means I can crack on and hopefully respond this month! Should I wait till it is in full flow   to count day 1?

Love to you all and I'll try to do a more detailed post tonight

Chelle
xx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all, 

Hope you are all well??

Pompey, how you feeling now hun any better??

Huggies, best of luck for your 'au naturale' BFP   

Lu,    for this round, hope you are feeling a little better today?? You posted a reply to me about Nurture/Care on a different thread. Care is wonderful, but then again i have heard good things about Nurture too, im sure there isnt much in it tbh, i guess its ease of getting there which swung it for us to choose Care over Nurture.

Katk, glad your insem went better than you were anticipating, i guess you kind of build it up in yur mind dont you and im sure its not half as bad as you think its going to be.

Arnie, im sending   to you!! No testing!! Try and stay positive, the power of positive thinking and all that     Not be long before you can officially test...... 

Kitty, hope you enjoyed your day off, did you manage to sleep and rest? Its a shame you couldnt have tomorrow off also to make a nice few days rest.

Shemonkey, hope you have caught up on some sleep?? How you feeling, any cramping/symptoms??

Fran, how you doing hun??

Hope everyone else is ok??

As for me, well i never thought i would say it, not this cycle anyway, but i am taking my Pregnyl tonight at 8pm and in for insem Fri sometime!! Yeay!!!   . Thank you to everyones follie dances, im sure this definately helped, well put it like this something did as the cycle was going to be cancelled up until early this week, so thank you everyone!!

Lyndsey


----------



## Huggies

Wooo Hoooo Lyndsey!!!    
That is amazing news - so delighted for you.  All the best for Friday, have everything crossed for you   

Chellebelle - depending on how heavy you are and what time AF arrived will depend on what you class as CD1.

Quick question for you ladies - I am currently on CD7 (taking last 100mg Clomid tonight) but 3/4 days after AF has finished, I am still getting some really strong brown, globby discharge ( sorry if TMI).  I just wondered if any of you had experienced this and whether it is an after effect of Clomid??

Hope the rest of you are well today.

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi everyone,

i am still around just wanted to check in on you all and say hello and that i am still sending you all positive thoughts your way 

stay strong stay positive girls


----------



## PompeyD

Evening all,

Lyndsey - That's really great     you must be so relieved to get to insemination, I know I was after having 1st cycle abandoned.

Chelle - I've always waited until full flow to count as day 1 and if after 5pm clinic say to wait until next day to count as day 1. I expect this varies though. Good luck for this cycle    

Fran - Nice to have you back   Are you waiting to start next cycle?

Shemonkey - Hope you had a good time in France & that your 2ww is flying by  

Kitty - Hope you enjoyed your day off today & you're feeling better for it  

Sara - Lots of luck with IVF, really hope it works for you      

Kat - Hope the time away helps the 2ww to pass quickly  

Lu - How did your scan go?  

Huggies - Hope the clomid does the trick for you this cycle   Do get some brown discharge at end of AF, but normally get it anyway so not any different for having taken clomid.

Arnie - Hope you're managing to resist testing?   I'm terrible but normally manage to hold out until day 12.

Tig - How did your scan go today? Hope your follies had grown      

Maxine - Good luck for your scan tomorrow   How are you getting on?

Hope - Thanks for the positive thoughts   How are you getting on?

For me, I went for scan this morning and got 2 follies about 13/14mm and another 4 about 10/11mm. Really hope that more than one keeps growing this cycle   this is normally the point where they all stop. Hoping the extra drugs do the trick.

follie dance for those that need one    


PompeyD


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi all,

Up front sorry for the lack of personals but I wanted to ask if anyone else has felt worse as the IUI treatments go by..

I'm on cycle 4 (3rd IUI) but over the last few day's I've been really weepy and sad and very very emotional.. I've not felt like this up till now and I was wondering if there may be a build of the drugs in my system.. I'm on Gonal-f 150mg.. 

I know that TTC and treatment is a rollercoster of emotions but I think I've been coping well, but now I don't know what to do, I want to cry all the time..

OH is being great but he's out his depth - I'm sure it's just hormones but I feel a bit better just saying it out loud..

I have my day 10 scan on Friday and hopefully it will all be fine, but if not I'm going to ask for a month off - I think I need a break..

Sorry for being a misery - hugs to you all and thanks for just being there.

Allie


----------



## PompeyD

Allie, sending you lots of hugs      
I've felt a lot worse the last few weeks, not sure if it is the drugs but I'm sure all the extra hormones don't help. Doing several cycles of IUI is a long haul and I've found it a lot harder than I thought I would. I've found my hope of it working ebbing away too and I think it all takes it's toll.
Remember that you're really strong to be doing this as it is really hard   Can you have some time off work to recharge a bit?
Lots of luck for your scan on Friday  

Take care  
PompeyD


----------



## Lulu2003

Hello ladies, 

Hope you're well. Wonder if I can get some advice. I'm now on day 7 and had my scan today - 2 good follies - one 11.4 mm and one a little smaller. The thing is, I'm still bleeding from my period...? Heavy too, with clots. This didn't happen before as it took 22 days before basting as my follies didn't respond. The nurse just shrugged me off but did say I shouldn't still be bleeding..?

Hopeandfaith - hi there, hope you're well.

Huggies - I'm not sure about your brown discharge but I guess that's the same issue I have except mine is clotty and bright red... it's worrying isn't it but also more worrying that our fertility nurses don't seem much help on the advice front...!

Lyndsey - good luck for your injection tonight and basting on Friday... lots of positive vibes coming your way chick!!  

Fran - I'm new here so hello!! How long have you to wait?

Katk - good luck...!

Pompey - how are you doing? Any more scans this week?

Anyway ladies have a good evening

Lu
xxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Lyndsey, thats fab news about Friday, fingers crossed   this will be your time! Pompey, sounds like your scan was encouraging    (bit of a follie dance for you) and Tig your follies still growing so hopefully by Friday you'll have at least one at 16, am I being dumb though but if they're still growing why couldnt they wait til Saturday?, will you be too far into your cycle by then?
Allie, I;m only on my first cycle but am finding this so stressful that its not surprising that you're finding it more difficult the more cycles you have   .
Today hasnt been great, lots of bad news on the 2ww board and everyone seems to be struggling.  Have managed to resist testing so far but bought some hpts today which are calling to me from my bag! xx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies   how are you all?

arnie- how are you? When is your otd? Watch out for the   before then! Sending you loads of positive vibes     x

Tig- Good luck for tomorrow, here's hoping those follies have a growth spurt tonight         x

Lu- have you stopped bleeding? Surely the nurses would take it more seriously if it was anything to worry about, I   well hope so   Your follies sound good, hopefully everything is fine     x

Pompey- how are those follies doing?       x

Allie-     I have certainly felt more hormonal this time around, the treatment is bound to take it out of you what with all the drugs we pump ourselves with and the emotional stress too. Try and take it easy and look after yourself    x

Hope- how are things with you? Lovely to see you popping back   x

Bee- how are you hun?     x

Huggies- I had some very strange discharges while on clomid, I'm sure it's nothing to worry about    x

Lyndsey- what time are you being basted tomorrow hun?     x

Chelle- have you started stimming yet?     x

Hi Fran   x

Kat- are you coping ok with the 2ww? When do you test?     x

Kitty- how are you? x

Have I missed anyone, so sorry if I have  

Had a lovely break in France although quite busy looking after 220 cyclists from London to Paris   so the time passed really quickly! They all did really well and managed to raise over £100 000 for the British Heart Foundation which is amazing! Weather was lovely and ate like a  !! Not really feeling anything at the moment apart from sore (oYo) which is probably down to the trigger shot and prog pessaries, only 6 more sleeps but think (know!) I will cave in before then  

Love and   to all xxx


----------



## KittyB

Thank you all for your thoughts, I did indeed enjoy my day off. I slept in a bit, and then spent the day doing nothing much. I plan more of the same tomorrow.  

Lynsey: Great news on the insem, I will be thinking of you tomorrow.  

Huggies: I've had that weird cm before, but before AF starts, not after. I assumed it was just a weird mix of old blood and creamy cm. 

Pompey and Tig: Am sending you both loads of follie-growing vibes - I will need them back after the weekend though.   

Allie:   I didn't feel too bad about IUI until we had a cycle abandoned (the cycle we tried 150 Clomid). I was so upset, I felt rotten for days, and I am only just getting over it, I think. It is a very emotional and tiring process, even though it's nothing much physically. 

Lu: I would ask to see someone at the hospital about the bleeding, or maybe contact your GP? Did the nurse say why you should have stopped bleeding? How long does your period normally last?


----------



## Lulu2003

hi ladies,

Yes it's day 9 and I'm still bleeding, my periods usually last for 6-7 days... well not bleeding much all day today but then just now some big bright red clotty blood, spoke to the hospital and they said if still bleeding tomorrow at scan then they'll cancel this month :-( as my lining won't be thick enough to implant in...  

I'll catch up with personals later or tomorrow cos I'm at my sisters and don't want to be rude.

Have a good evening everyone.

Lyndsey - good luck for tomorrow!!   

Lu
x


----------



## Arnie

Hi Lu, hope you had a nice night at your sisters and good luck with your scan tomorrow. Hope everyone else has had a good day too.
Well I cracked and tested this morning and got a  . Wasnt at all surprised as have absolutely not symptoms and feel exactly the same as usual. Wasnt even that upset as just so used to getting the 'not pregnant' it would have been a total shock if it said anything else! However, as the day has gone on I've decided to just ignore the test and carry on and wait for af to appear.  Its due on Sunday and I might not even bother testing again .... unless it doesnt turn up    .  Have my prescription for clomid so will be ready to start if af turns up on Sunday. xx


----------



## Guest

Arnie,     af stays away for you   it is still quite early xx


----------



## PompeyD

Dear all,

Arnie -  Sorry you got bfn   Hope you just tested too early & it changes by the weekend for you      

Lu - Hope the bleeding stops by tomorrow & they don't abandon your cycle    

Kitty - Glad you had a good day off. I'll make sure to send the follie growing vibes back your way    

Shemonkey - Time passing quickly on the 2ww is always good news. Hope the next 6 days go as fast for you  

Allie - How are you feeling today? Good luck for scan tomorrow  

Lyndsey - Lots of luck for insemination tomorrow     How you feeling?

Maxine - How did you get on at scan today? Hope those follies are growing strong   

Tig - Hope your follie has grown enough by tomorrows scan    

I'm feeling much brighter today   Had quite of lot of what I hope is follie growing pain, so fingers crossed for scan tomorrow that at least 2 of them have grown     Just off to do what I hope is my last menopur injection.


PompeyD


----------



## Huggies

Hello lovely ladies  

Arnie - Sorry for your early BFN     I hope it is a matter of you testing too early - and pray  !!

Lu - glad to hear the bleeding has slowed down now - fingers are crossed for you that you get to carry on with your cycle   

Shemonkey - glad you had a good time and you were able to keep yourself busy while away and I hope the next few days pass quickly for you   

Tigger - best of luck for tomorrow     

KittyB - glad you are chilling and enjoying your time off  

Allie - how are you feeling?  I am feeling pretty down this month too.  Only my 2nd cycle with Clomid but have been feeling some effects from it now that I am on 100mg.  Glad I don't need to go through IUI this month though as I don't think I have the strength.  I know I will get over it soon, but its still pretty hard to just act normal sometimes!!!   

Lyndsey - sending lots of    for tomorrow - best of luck!!!

PompeyD - glad you hare feeling better today and I also hope your follies are growing      !!!


Well today my discharge has calmed down after a bad day of it yesterday.  I finished my last Clomid of this cycle last night and I have found myself being pretty emotional and down for the last few days.  I am also exhausted and just need sleep, so blaming that too!! Hubby is struggling to understand me a bit and has gone in a huff as I bit his head off the other night.  Not once has he asked how am I doing on the Clomid or is that what is making me feel/act different.  I am trying to keep out his way a bit, but realise we really need to get    as I am not taking Clomid this month for nothing!!!!  I leave to attend a conference next Tuesday, early doors (due to ovulate on Wed) so that will be our one attempt to try and make something happen this month!

Sorry for the rant girls, just a bit fed up this month.

Love and baby dust to you all.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Huggies     rant away that's what we're here for, hope you feel better soon. I think our OHs forget what we have to go through sometimes, my OH always makes a huge fuss about having to give a sample..... ggrrrr. He doesn't have to go through blood tests, injections, endless dildo-cams, hormones etc etc   He is pretty good on the 2ww tho bless him. 
Good luck with your cycle this month, sending you some positive vibes    

xx


----------



## Huggies

Thanks Shemonkey   

Yeah my hubby deals with things, i.e. best not to talk about them!  It is frustrating when I really do want to talk about it!
Thanks for the vibes, I will take them and then throw some more back at you     

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Huggies! xxx


----------



## Guest

Lyndsey        for tomorrow, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## 12tigger

Hi everyone

I wrote a long message wishing everyone well last night and then the site's server failed 

Huggies - sending you lots    , I hope you are feeling better today?

Arnie - sorry for your news but maybe all is not lost yet? You werent being 'dumb' trying re why they cant insem on sat. They dont open on sat ... nhs ... so if you ovulate on a thurs you're stuffed!!!

Lu Mcg - hope everything has sorted itself out now. You are an inspiration, you know that dont you? I think if i had been through what you have in the past i wouldnt be able to get up from the floor.    for you

       for all that need them

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages

Best of luck to everyone

Tig


----------



## Arnie

Morning everyone,
Good luck for today Lyndsey, hope the basting goes well!!!! 

Good luck all those having scans today, hope your follies fit in with nhs opening hours!?! Didnt realise how lucky I was that Derby open over the weekend.  

Shemonkey, how are you feeling today, have you caved yet?!! 

Huggies, its terrible what this tx does to our sex lives, what should be fun turns into a chore, still I find a glass or two of wine helps so chop chop get down to it, hee hee!  I think it is difficult for our dh/dps to fully understand what all these hormones can do to us emotionally as well as physically. Mine appears to show no interest whatsoever but if I actually force him to discuss our fertility problems then the pain I see in his face at forcing him to confront the fact that we might not have kids is so awful that i'd rather he just dealt with it by ignoring it .... until I get mad again and bring it up again! 

How are you today Lu?, Read your notes and I second totally what Tig says   

I woke up to find my puddycat had done a poo on the bed next to me, is it like bird's muck and good luck?!!! Errrrr, perhaps not! Had af pains yesterday and a couple today, trying to convince myself that its late implantation, ha ha, think   thinking might have wandered into the realms of delusion


----------



## Guest

HELP!!!!!!!! I really really really want to test! Had to run to the loo this morning and quickly do a wee so I didn't have time to test and now wish I had but I know it's way too early and I've probably still got trigger shot in me anyway....aaarrrrgggghhhh  

At the same time I don't want to test because it's probably a bfn, why oh why is this so   hard!!!

Arnie- laughed my head off at your   doing a poo, hope your right about it being a good omen, mine did a pee in the kitchen hmmm not sure that's such good luck    x

Lu- ditto what Tig and Arnie said, you certainly are an inspiration, hope you can still go ahead this month hun   x

Lyndsey- how did insem go today? Hope you've got your feet up and your DHs   are doing their stuff!!     x

Hello to everyone else, am off to do a couple of hours work........oh and stress a little bit more.........5 more days, 5 more days  

Love and   xx


----------



## Lulu2003

aaww ladies you're so kind, I don't feel like an inspiration and it took 3 years to feel brave enough to get to this stage again!! But thank you for your lovely comments. I'm still bleeding and it has sped up again so not sure what nurse will say. Well I'll have to wait till 3.45pm!

Lindsey - hope you're on the sofa resting after your basting! But I wanted to wish you all the luck in the world.   

Arnie - hopefully you just tested too early - if you're due Sunday then the drugs could delay things so stay positive and fingers crossed. I tested early on my successful cycle and got BFN at first and then tested on correct day and got a very feint BFP so please don't lose hope chick. Hope you gave the cat a good telling off!  

Shemonkey... I know whatever we say won't make much difference but don't test early as you'll be like poor Arnie wondering if it was a correct result... Please just hang on chick and good luck    

Huggies - hope you and your hubbie made friends and managed to do your   hee hee that's a rude smiley!!

Tig - how's it going? I think I've lost track, how did you last scan go honey?

Pompey - have you had your scan today? Mine is at 3.45 so we'll have to compare notes... Good luck that they've grown nice and round and big...

Much love to you all and have a great weekend, I'll sign on later and let you know what the outcome of my scan was... fingers crossed!!

Lu
xxx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi Pompy and Shemonkey, and hello Tigger, nice to meet you.

Pompy, she, i am doing well thank you, nearly 3 months, had an 8 week scan and have my 3 months one next week. symptoms have been okay, slowly pilling on the pounds but i am not complaining xx

i wish you all the luck in the world, i know its hard but please stay strong and positive.

one tip i did take angus cactus and ate brazil nuts and pure pineapple juice, not from concentrate! in the 2ww, thought id share that with you.

i never know if these things work or if they are a coincidence. but probably like me you would try anything!!

lots of love and i hope you all try to have a good weekend


----------



## 12tigger

YIPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  

We got 6 follies and the biggest is ... wait for it ... 21mm (it had to be at least 16 by today)

Didnt they do well?!

I think its all those follie dances!!

Whoever it was who suggested that the follie obscured by BOWEL GAS   was doing all the growing was absolutely right!!!!

So, Im off for my first ever IUI baste on Monday morn.

Talking of cat poo as a good omen - we had a robin fly round the house this morning and he sat by the open patio windows for ages and then poo'd .... a good sign?

I also found a white feather on the grass right by me as i was putting out the old bread ... a sign?

Im going to be an absolute nightmare to live with for the next 2 weeks!!!!!

     


For all that need them

     
    

for everyone else

With love

Tig


----------



## Huggies

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TIG!!!!     Amazing news and so glad you got a BIG ONE too!!  You must be delighted!!
All the best for Monday morning and my fingers are crossed for you.

Lu - Hubby and I have made up now and will be having a busy weekend   .  All the best with your appointment today - I really hope you get good news   

Shemonkey - Good Girl for peeing before you could take action      We are on standby for any future incidents until 5 days from now!!  Honestly, I know how you feel, it is the hardest few days when reaching the end.  How are you feeling, any symptoms??

Arnie - I will happily take your advice and will be allowing myself a glass or two of wine this weekend to help me get in that lovin feelin     I hope the  poo is a good sign!! I just had an 11-week old kitten on my lap sleeping there - made me feel all warm and tingly inside!!!  

Well, TGIF - I am so hoping to do lots of relaxing this weekend and catch up on some much needed sleep.

Best of luck to you all and keep those follies growing   and make the   fly in!!!!!

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've not been about much I have been working and playing hard so not much time to think about end of iui. I'm off on hols -down south til tues so just wanted to say good luck to everyone especially those embarking on the 2ww or about to test i always found it hard and for everyone wanting their follies to grow heres a      , and for those waiting to start treatment hope your af turns up soon.

B x


----------



## Lulu2003

Tig that's fantastic news!!!!   the basting's not that bad really, sort of stung a little but you get the chance to chill on the sofa for the rest of the day so that's not bad!! 

I am also basting on Monday at 1pm! Only one follie at 15mm but since it grew 4mm in 2 days they're happy with that. I overstimmed last time and got bad OHSS so glad in a way to have just one follie... I think... hmmm...

So I've got the pregnl in the fridge and am all set to go Monday... nervous as hell now.

I've booked Mon to Weds off work to relax

Have a good one
Lu
x


----------



## Guest

WOO HOO Tig     great news! Well done you   Do you have to do the trigger shot? Bet you can't wait! The insem is really quick and straightforward, good luck     woo hoo!!

Bee- great to hear from you, have a good break, where are you going? The weather's lovely down here!   

xxx


----------



## Guest

Lu- great news for you too!! It only takes the one follie     

What on earth is that nest thing that's appeared at the bottom of my sig Maybe it's a lucky omen.............hmmm, can you tell I've lost the plot


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Tig and Lu - Best of luck for monday      

Shemonkey - Brighton woohoo love it there. Don't know what the nest thing is about tho x


----------



## katk

Hi Girlies,

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, was away for a short break with DH.

Lu & Tig - so delighted for you , will have everything crossed for you on Mon for your insem!    

Shemonkey - nice to hear from you, hope you had a good break away, try to do your best to relax and not test too early, I know I'm saying this but I'll probably be just the same in the days before I'm due to test. 

Bee- you have a lovely holiday luv and enjoy some quality time with your DH 

To everyone else I hope you are all well and hope to hear how you are all doing with the different stages of your treatment.

Can anyone help to shed any light on what the twinges I have been feeling for the past few days might be, or has anyone had similar sort of pains? It's both sides and the only way I can describe it is like a sharp pulling sensation.   I only had my insem on Tues so surely it can't be AF pains already!!! Please no!!!! 


Have a good evening ladies .

Oh before I forget, just on the lucky omen signs, I was putting shopping into the car today and a bird poo'd all down my arm! I had a t-shirt on too so it was bare arm.... even worse! I was far from amused at the time but let's hope all these cat's poo, seeing feathers and bird poo means we are all due some good luck! 

Kat xxx


----------



## Guest

Kat, the twinges are probably due to your ovaries having been stimmed and also the actual insem itself can cause cramps, I've had twinges both times, nothing to worry about    xx

I want a bird to poo on me please!!!!!!!


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Shemonkey - Be careful what you wish for, I've had no good luck poo either   Last few days are always the worst, you'd think they'd have come up with a way to test sooner by now   Is your nest a ticker from a crashed website?

Kat - Hope you had a good break, I'm sure the pains are like shemonkey said  

Bee - Enjoy your break on the sunny south coast   Hope you're getting on okay  

Lu & Tig - Great news that you're having insemination on Monday, me too   We can share the mad 2ww  

Arnie - Was eating when I read about your cat poo   Hope AF is staying away for you  

Huggies - Enjoy your weekend  

Allie - How did you get on today?  

Lyndsey - You okay, hope you're getting to take it easy  

For me scan went well, got follies at 19mm & 15mm so it's trigger shot tomorrow night and insem Monday lunchtime  


PompeyD


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Tig and Lu, thats so exciting getting basted on Monday   .  Am sure your follies will do that little bit more growing by the time they pop Lu but sending you a quick follie dance to help them on their way    , they worked so well for Tig!

Huggies, have a lovely, relaxing (though not too relaxing  ) weekend.
Bee have a lovely time in Brighton.  I'm off to Southend tomorrow to see some old friends so hoping its going to be sunny in the south east and might even get a walk along the seafront!
Kat, hope you're not going too bonkers and Shemonkey have reassured you .... oh yeah and Shemonkey you're a stronger woman than I am resisting the dreaded pee sticks!

All these lucky omens we've got to get some   surely?!!! 

Pompey, just seen your post, you basting on Monday too. So hoping we get some  .  Will definitely be following you three in your 2wws! xx


----------



## katk

Awe thanks so much Shemonkey for sharing your experiences and helping to put my mind at rest! You're a star 

That's great news Pompey about your insem on Mon. Lu, Tig and yourself can all keep each other sane in the 2 ww!
Good luck and we'll all hear how you are getting on.  

Arnie just saw your post, hope you're keeping well. 

Take care ladies and thanks again 

Kat xx


----------



## Guest

Yay that's great news PompeyD  

The follie dances worked so well here's a bfp dance for all on or soon to be on the 2ww      !!!

xx


----------



## PompeyD

Thanks Shemonkey, you'll be needing a BFP dance too  

    

Glad to see your nest has gone  


PompeyD


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Sorry i havent been on for a day or two, DH banned me from coming on last night, he said i needed  to just chill and have a nice relaxing bath etc (night before insem etc...)

Arnie, Hope your pains are a positive sign you never know come the weekend.....  

Pompey, WooHoo thats excellent news best of luck for insem Monday  

Huggies, hope you are feelin a little better and will get to catch up on some sleep over the weekend  

Shemonkey, ill send the   to you!! No testing early, haha, i know how hard that would be....but try and hold off a little longer...  

Tigger, thats brilliant news for you. Best of luck for insem on Monday.  

Lu, best of luck to you for Monday also, it seems a lot of you are going for insem Monday.   


Hopeandfaith, good to hear from you and good to know you are getting on well, best of luck for your remaining 6 months, keep piling on the pounds!! 

Bee, i hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday  

Katk, sorry to hear you are having some pains, im sure they are a positive sign, hope you are feeling a little better now   

As for me, well the insem went ok, i think today, that speculum hurts though, maybe im just mardy!! I didnt feel the catheter going in though and afterwards (sorry but tmi alert here!!) the nurse said i may feel a little 'wet' and when i got up and wiped it looked like everything they had put in had come back out again, has anyone else had this, as if it hadnt gone in right?? I am such a glass is half empty kind of person anyway and things like this really play on my mind.

Hope everyone is ok and will be enjoying the lovely weekend.

Lyndsey


----------



## katk

Hi Lyndsey,

Try not to worry about the 'wetness' after the insem, I had the same but the nurse re-assurred me that it wasn't the sperm but some of the cervical mucus which had come away as they thread the catheter through. They told me that they deposit the sperm so far up into the uterus that it will find it very difficult to come back out!

Try to relax and good luck 
 
Kat xx


----------



## Guest

Hey Lyndsey!  

Glad everything went ok today, the speculum does hurt a bit   The wetness is just cm that has been loosened when they insert the catheter in the cervix, you may also get a bit of spotting as well, the nurse didn't tell me about that and I really panicked when it happened so just in case it happens to you don't worry  

Hope you're relaxing and taking it easy, good luck      

xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Lyndsey,

Glad it went okay, I found the 'wetness' far worse after my first insem than it was 2nd time round. The   are put right up near/in your tubes so they can't escape   I found the speculum really hurts if you laugh, only my DH would make jokes at such a time   He's on his best behaviour for Monday    
Nice that your DH is looking after you and making you relax. Have a lovely weekend  


PompeyD


----------



## Lulu2003

Lyndsey - so glad the insemination went well. Sorry it hurt though. Really don't worry about the wetness, I think we all get this!

so there's 3 of us inseminating on Monday - well hopefully 3 as I'm still bleeding....   and I'm now on day 10 - they did say if I bled all weekend they'd scan me again Monday morning to make a final decision... still bleeding this morning. My lining had gone up to 10.8mm though yesterday and was 8.5mm on Weds so it's going up rather than down. What is my body like!! The nurse said it was really odd and she'd never seen anything like it. Typical eh ladies.

I'm feeling a bit tired right now so will just do a big dance for everyone waiting for follies, ladies on the 2ww and us lot waiting patiently till Monday  

        

Have a great weekend everyone.
Lu
x


----------



## Guest

Morning, hope everyone's ok this morning? 

Managed to stay away from the evil pee sticks again this morning, had a super quick wee   

Am thinking it hasn't worked again as have NO symptoms at all, (oYo) have stopped hurting and everything so am trying to prepare myself for the worst. I keep thinking that after TTC for so long and all the treatments and everything I can read my body so well so surely I would know if I was PG but maybe not, I didn't last time   

Love and   xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

Shemonkey - well done on staying away from the pee sticks, are you going to wait until test day? I'm sure having no symptoms isn't a bad sign, our bodies like to fool us     

Lu - Has the bleeding stopped? You've got a good lining despite all the bleeding, mine was 7.8mm yesterday. Really helpful when nurses say that they've never seen anything like it   Hope you're okay to go ahead on Monday     

I'm starting to get nervous about the trigger shot, always worry myself sick about this one going wrong. Last IUI injection for me though  

How's everyone else doing?


PompeyD


----------



## KittyB

Good luck to all the ladies doing insem on Monday - let's hope that three is the magic number, eh?  

I am having my CD10 scan on Monday, so hopefully I will be doing insem in the following week sometime. 

Hope you're all enjoying your weekends.


----------



## Maxp

Good luck for Monday PompeyD!!!!

I will be a few days behind you - Mr G is doing mine on Thursday. I had a scan this morning and there are lots enough follicles though the injections have been stopped in case of too many - I wouldn't mind but I had just gone and bought another prescription. Lets hope I won't need it.

Best of luck to Tigger and Lu too and everyone else I have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## katk

Hi everyone,

Shemonkey - you're doing brilliantly to not test too early, not long to go now. Stay positive,   as Pompey said our bodies thrive on playing tricks on us!   

Pompey -try not to worry about your trigger, I'm sure it will be just fine and as you say it's your last one. Wee Hee!  

Kitty - sending follie good wishes your way and fingers crossed it won't be long before you're ready for insem  

Lu & Tig - good luck for Monday   

Well my boobs are so tender today, had to take off my comfiest bra as even that was hurting. Still having the pulling sensation sharp twinges where my ovaries are too and these pessaries are doing my head in! Oh the joys! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Take care 

Kat xxx


----------



## Maxp

Kat k are the twinges etc usual on the 2wk wait? I want to know what to expect!


----------



## PompeyD

Evening ladies,

Kitty - Good luck for your scan on Monday   hopefully you wont be far behind joining us on the 2ww    

Maxine - Great news that you'll be having your insemination this week too   Good that you don't need any more injections,  here's hoping you wont need that prescription    

Kat - Hope your symptoms are a good sign     

Only an hour to go until my trigger, wish these things didn't have to be at a set time & I could just get it done out the way  


PompeyD


----------



## 12tigger

Hi there everyone

I do my first ever trigger shot in 15 minutes!

The needle doesnt worry me cos im a diabetic so im a bit of a dab hand at them really ... its really truely happening though isnt it?

   for Monday

Lu & Pompey - Im thinking of you

     for everyone else

PS - No more bird poo to report today but i have had 3 white feathers! I reckon someone is shooting the seagulls!!

Thinking of everyone -   and   to you all

Tig


----------



## Guest

Hey Pompey and Tig, hope your triggers went ok   

       bfp dance for you both!

xxx


----------



## 12tigger

Thanks Shemonkey - I really appreciate it!  

Got lots of (TMI) clear 'gloop' today - that doesnt mean ive ovulated already does it  

     FOR MONDAY

   FOR EVERYONE

Tig


----------



## Lulu2003

Tig - I think you get the gloop before you ovulate not after so hopefully you'll be ok. Hope the trigger shot went ok. 

Pompey - how did yours go? Any ovulation signs for you?

Kat - sore boobs are a good sign I'm sure. Do you usually get them before AF? I know I don't. Fingers crossed for you.

Max and Kitty - here's hoping you get to do your basting next week with us 3! The more the merrier I say then we can support each other through it.

Shemonkey - you're doing so well not testing early! Don't worry about symptoms, my sister is currently 16 weeks pregnant and didn't know she was pregnant at all till 10 weeks as she doesn't get regular periods (pcos like me) and other than weight gain she says still no symptoms at all. She's got 2 other children and lost another 3 years ago so she's had 4 pregnancies so she's a real pro at this kind of thing....  

Well I did my trigger shot at 2am (yes 2am!!) this morning and am just waiting patiently to see if the bleeding will stop. It seems to have slowed down. I will be having a scan on Monday before basting to ensure my womb lining has grown again or at least not shrunk. Is 10.8mm a good thickness do you think? What's the minimum?

Love to you all
Lu
x


----------



## Arnie

Morning all,
Lu glad to hear your bleeding has slowed down, at Derby they told me they like at least 7.5mm for your lining so yours should ok   . 
Good luck to everyone getting basted or scanned tomorrow.  
Well as expected my af turned up yesterday so thats a   for me  .  Wasnt a surprise so not too distraught, just concentrating on my next attempt, will be starting Clomid tomorrow and ring clinic for first scan so hopefull 2 weeks time and i'll be getting basted again!


----------



## Guest

Arnie- So sorry hun    Glad you can start again straight away, good luck for this round    

Lu- Blimey 3am   your lining sounds fantastic, mine was 8mm which they said was good! Thanks for the reassurance about symptoms (or lack of!) Loads of luck for tomorrow, hope you get your bfp, you deserve it    

Tig- the cm is fine, it's a good sign and means you will ovulate, loads of luck for tomorrow, fingers and toes crossed!    

Max- the twinges are completely normal! Hope you don't need that extra prescription      

Kat- aren't the pessaries a joy  Hope your symptoms are a good sign!    

Kitty- good luck for your scan, hopefully you'll be joining everyone on the 2ww next week     

Lyndsey- how are you feeling? Resting well I hope!    


Pompey- good luck for tomorrow, hope it's 3rd time lucky for you, fingers and toes crossed!    

Can't believe there are so many of you at the same stage, lovely that you can all support each other! Hopefully it means a nice run of bfps to look forward to!

I still managed to ignore the pee sticks calling me this morning, I think it's the thought of seeing a bfn thats stopping me TBH   Still absolutely no symptoms, not a sore nipple, nothing. I know it doesn't have to mean it's over but because the trigger shot and pessaries give me so many symptoms and I had really sore (oYo) until 2 days ago because they have all gone away it can't be good news  

Love and   oh and of course,         bfp dance!

xxx


----------



## Maxp

Shemonkey your willpower is amazing!!!! Don't worry about not having symptoms - my friend had absolutely no idea she was pregnant until she was 4 months gone, no symptoms whatsoever -she thought she was having the menopause!

Arnie I am sorry about your negative result. Next time eh?

I am so excited/nervous/scared about this week. It's my biggest character flaw - I get myself all worked up and giddy only to come crashing down again from a great height. Ho hum 

Pompey Im having a scan at Queen Alex's tomorrow - I shall keep lookout for you x


----------



## 12tigger

Hi everyone 

Maxp - Im exactly the same, in my head I've named the child etc etc. As I told my DH though, if i dont imagine getting pregnant the shock of getting a BFP on the stick would be such a huge huge shock that i think i'd pass out or something!

Arnie - so sorry love, fingers crossed for the end of the month

Lu - 2am?!!! Gosh!   that all works out fine and dandy for you

Shemonkey - Great job for ignoring the sticks .. Im just not going to have any in the house! Try not to think about the symptoms (easier said than done) you wont know until you know if you know what i mean! Thank you for your kind reassurance about cm

Katk - its all sounding promising

Pompey -   for you

   

Tig


----------



## rungirl

Hi Everyone,

I'm just starting my 2ww, we are having a natural month, before starting the next iui on the 30th September.  We did iui in july and got our bfp but sadly miscarried at 6wks.  Hope its ok to join - its so good this site for just having somethere who understandings what you are going through. My peroid is due the 28th...or not?!
Keeping my fingers crossed for lots and lots of bfp!!!   
Sending lots of positive thought to all,
big hugs,
Rungirl,
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Rungirl  

Welcome to the thread, we are all here to give you as much support as you need through your 2ww  

Sorry to hear about your m/c, sounds as though you've been through a tough time   

Good luck on your natural cycle   it's worked and you won't need to start the IUI on the 30th     

Love and   Shemonkey xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Dear all,

Tig - Good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes okay for you      

Arnie - Sorry it was bfn for you, good to be able to get straight back into it. Good luck for round 2    

Lu - Think your lining is really good. Hope the bleeding has stopped by tomorrow and they can do insemination for you      

Shemonkey - it can still be good news     bfp dance for you      

Maxine - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope the follies are getting nice and big    

Rungirl - Sorry for your loss   Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you  

Lyndsey - Hope all okay with you?      

Well for me, did trigger shot with no problems apart from me stressing   Tummy very tender where I did injection, had this on my first cycle too. Anyone else noticed this? Even my clothes against it hurt  


PompeyD


----------



## 12tigger

Hi Pompey

Sorry to hear your injection hurts  

Ive had no pain at all but then my stomach resembles a pin cushion anyway! 

Did you hold the syringe as you pushed the plunger in? Maybe the syringe pushed into you and bruised a bit inside. Or there may have been a little tiny air bubble which might have caused bruising.

Best of luck for tomorrow    

Love to everyone else

Tig


----------



## 12tigger

Whoops, forgot  

Hi Rungirl

Sorry to hear about your past news

Here's hoping it's your time this month

    

Tig


----------



## KittyB

I can't advise re: the injections, as I am too much of a wuss to do it myself, so I make Mr B do the jabs. The last one was a bit sore afterwards, but it was OK after an hour or so. 

Hello rungirl, welcome. And I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

Tig - I use an injector pen to do injections. Only have this tenderness after the trigger shot. Maybe air bubbles in the Pregnyl but it's nearly 24 hours since I did it and DH is very good at getting them out. I know on my first cycle it didn't stop hurting until after insemination so a while to go yet  

Kitty - I'm too much of a control freak to let anyone who isn't medically qualified inject me   DH gets it all ready for me but I do the actual needle in tummy bit. Hope your follies have grown at your scan, follie dance for you     


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Kitty and Max- good luck for your scans tomorrow     x

Pompey, Tig and Lu- a massive good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you all     x

Am having really bad cramps now and pains in my hips so either I'm due for a hip replacement or AF is on her way, am hoping it's the HR........!  

xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Shemonkey really hoping that AF stays away

          


PompeyD


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey Lyndsey

Hunni the same thing happened to me, its not actually the sperm coming back out, its the liquid that the sperm swim in!

so dont worry, so many millions of sperm went in hun  

wishing you lots of luch try to relax and remember the pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and brazil nuts  xxxx

good luck to all of you who are having scans, triggers or starting out


----------



## katk

Evening ladies,

Shemonkey- really hope that AF stays away for you and these feelings are a good sign for you huni.     

Lu, Pompey & Tig - will be thinking of you all tomorrow. Lu try not to worry love , I'm sure your lining will be just fine. 

Kitty & Max - good luck this week and hope you are not far behind the other girls for insem. 

Arnie- so sorry to hear it wasn't good news this time around, wishing you loads of luck with the 2nd cycle 

Hi Rungirl , sorry to hear your sad news, Hoping that this natural cycle will result in   

Thanks for all your kind words in relation to my sore boobs and twingy ovaries, hoping it's a good sign as you say but insem was only on Tues and I've been feeling like this for past few days. Think it's those god damn pessaries playing tricks on me though and making me think these are bfp symptoms! 

Hope everyone has a good week and we get some good news, we are due some!   


Kat xxxx


----------



## Lulu2003

Pompey and Tig - good luck good luck good luck       

Kat - hope you're feeling ok - they don't give pessaries at Leicester Assisted Conception Unit - what do they do? When is your test date?     

Arnie - really sorry about your BFN - I'm really glad you're staying positive though chick. Are you private or NHS funded?

Rungirl - again to mirror the other girls, I was sad to read your news about your m/c following your first IUI but glad that you are ready to get back into it all and wish you all the luck in the world.

Shemonkey - hoping that the evil AF stays away for you.    

Maxp - did I read that you have a scan today? Good luck honey if you are!

Kitty - I believe you have more scans this week and poss basting for you and Max?

Well I have my basting at 1.00pm and cannot sleep! All night I have been laying awake, it's like waiting for Christmas when you're a child!!  

We go in at 11.30 for scan and if all ok, Ryan will go do his bit in the room just off the corridor with a few well thumbed "dirty" magazines and a full length mirror!!! How bizarre eh!!! So glad he gets that job not me!!

Hope you all have a good Monday ladies.

Won't post on here later as Ryan is a stickler for making me rest and keep my feet up all day following basting in case it helps! I've also got Tuesday and Weds booked off work to chill out!! Roll on the 2ww.
Lu
x


----------



## PompeyD

Morning,

Lu - Wishing you lots of luck for later     Full length mirror, what's that all about??   

Tig - Lots of luck to you for today too    

Shemonkey - Have you given in and tested yet?    

Kat - Halfway through the 2ww now, keep positive    

My DH is at the hospital now doing his bit, we'll then go back together later to collect it and have insemination. Will also rest later, but DH has got to go into work this afternoon so just me and my chick flicks.


PompeyD


----------



## Arnie

Morning everyone,
Good luck to you guys getting basted today, lets see some   in 2 weeks!!!!!  

Shemonkey, how you doing today? Hoping AF has stayed away for you   

Rungirl and Kat, how are you two feeling today? Hope you have your   heads on!

I wasnt given any pessaries at Derby either, was assuming they helped if lining bit thin (mine was a whopping 14mm at last scan before insem!) but that is a total guess!  They don't have a mirror at Derby but my dp was asked to wipe the seat down afterwards which he was a bit   about ... they didnt mention the walls or ceiling  .  I'm nhs so should have 3 IUIs in all before going for IVF which I think we might have to fund ourselves, here you have to be refered before your 37th birthday to qualify for your one free round of IVF .... I was 37 when I was referred, grrrrrrr! Might be able to argue case for various reasons but not relying on fact so might have to start saving  .

xx


----------



## rungirl

Hi everyone!

Thank you for a warm welcome.
Good luck to anyone basting and sending lots of positive energy your way.

Lu Mcg - Full length mirror?  How strange.  The room at our clinic is just tiny, no room to barely move, let alone put in excess furniture.  

Arnie - Fancy asking your dh to wipe the seat?! sorry about the bfn.  Stay strong, hun xx

Thinking of you doing jabs and scan in the next few days.

Big hugs,
Rungirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi ladies - back now from hols - tried to catch up on the old thread but don't think I can manage reading back another 7 pages on this one, sorry!  Still drowning in work emails  

So, any goss?  But more importantly, how many BFPs in the last two weeks

             

xoxo


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi everyone,

Sorry for not posting for a bit, I've been taking a bit of  a break since my stressed out week last week.

How weird - a full length mirror - in my clinic you take your "sample" with you so you don't need to "produce" it in the clinic.. 

rungirl - hi there - I think I've seen you on before? if so welcome back and hope you get all you wish for.

Arnie - hello.... hope your feeling good...

PompeyD - good luck for today, hope it goes well... loads of us basting this week..

Lu - also good luck (though you'll be done by now...) hope it went really well and you get to relax and chill after.

Kat - stick with it.. the tww is a nightmare but it'll be worth it in the end.. 

Hope - hi there, hope your doing OK..

To everyone else - hi and huggs...

I'm feeling much better and not crying anymore, mind you I've finished with the drugs so that's probably why.

I went for a scan today and have 2x17mm and 1x14mm (and a few smaller ones) so I'm booked in for basting on Wednesday, Oh I also had a 10.1 lining which is the best for me so far.

This is my first cycle while having acupuncture, not sure if it's making a different but that's the best folly's and lining so far so fingers crossed.. I'm booked in for a pre and post session round the IUI (one on Tuesday night and the second an hour after the IUI) Hope it helps..


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

Just a quick post to let you know that insemination went really well. DH's sample was much better on quality and quantity than the previous one   actual insem went smoothly too. Just hoping we get a positive result      

Tig & Lu - hope all went well for you both      

Back to feet up and resting for me  


PompeyD


----------



## KittyB

Great news, Pompey.  

How are the other basters doing?  

I had my scan and (as expected) the follies were growing pretty big already (one was 2.2 already). I suspected I might OV early this cycle - not sure why - so I brought my laptop home so I can work from home tomorrow. Mr B has to take his sample in at 10, then I go at 11 for IUI. I won't be doing a huge amount of work tomorrow afternoon, as I plan to rest up properly on the sofa.

Just the HCG shot to get through tonight.   I am such a coward about it, I'd much rather get it done at the hospital because they don't allow me to faff about for ages like Mr B does. I am getting better though.  

Good luck to anyone basting, scanning or waiting at the moment, and   for anyone growing follies at the moment. 

So there will be a few of us on the 2ww together.


----------



## 12tigger

Hi everyone

We had stress this morning pre IUI as DH got stage fright and we didnt think we'd be taking in anything at all.

Everything else went relatively smoothly - Lu I know what you mean about not sleeping - Ive been up at 4am all this week.

I came home from the hospital and slept for 3 hours on the sofa!! 

I was really positive all this week - really excited. I feel a bit deflated now cos im going to have to pee on a stick in 2 weeks and what will i do if its a BFN?

Does anyone else feel like this? Also Im bloated up like a ship in full sail - is this normal?

Love to everyone, hope you are all doing OK

Tig


----------



## Guest

Tig, glad it all went ok in the end  

It's completely normal to worry about the outcome, I know I feel in control during the time leading up to insem and then once it's done there's nothing to do but wait and worry.......... Try and stay positive, you've done everything you can and now you need to rest and look after yourself    Bloating is normal too, are you on the prog pessaries? x

Glad your insem went well too Pompey, keep those feet up   x

Lu- How did yours go? x

  for a bfp for you all


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

Tig - Sorry you had a stressful morning, glad you got to catch up on some sleep this afternoon   Try and stay with the happy positive thought that you're PUPO     There's lots of us on the 2ww so we can help each other through it. I'm a bit bloated too, mine seems to come and go.

Kitty - Good luck with the trigger, I hate them to and stress more about that than anything else. It's always okay though   Hope insemination goes well tomorrow     then you can join us for the fun bit  

Allie - Glad you're feeling better. All sounds good for Wednesday    

kd - Did you have good holiday? I don't think we've had any bfps since you've been away. Hopefully due some very soon    

Arnie - Hope IUI works for you so you don't have to worry about funding for IVF  

Rungirl - Thanks for positive energy   How you feeling today?

Shemonkey - How are you feeling?  

I'm being good and still resting, cramps are worse this time but I think that's due to having more   in there. Hope they're getting it on with my eggs, wish I could see inside me    


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

PompeyD!! Hopefully the   are getting very jiggy with your eggs!!

Am feeling ok, no AF yet


----------



## toots6574

hi everyone 

im lynsey and my partners ann marie  

just had our first scan for our second attempt at iui   and come home quite suprised this is only day ten and folicle is measuring 17 and lining is 7.6 on day 11 last time folicle was 13 and lining onle 6.8  

we are completely drug free (although not for the wanting to) 

we are inseminating on day 14 was day 18 last time has anyone else experienced these changes 

then its th 2ww and my god its torture  

hopefully second time lucky       

good luck to everyone else and lots of luck and dust to you all


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Lynsey & Ann Marie   welcome to the thread. Your follie and lining are both looking good   My insemination days have varied from cycle to cycle but have all been medicated. Good luck for this cycle    


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Hi Lynsey  

Welcome to the thread  

Your follies and lining sound great, don't think many of us have had 2 cycles the same so don't worry about that!

We can help you through the dreaded 2ww as much as we can  

 you get your bfp    

Love and   Shemonkey xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ann Marie as well   x


----------



## 12tigger

Hi everyone

Welcome Toots - I was 25mm on day 12 in July, then I was 21mm on day 10 this month - apparently it all fluctuates and there is no hard and fast rule about what happens when.

Thank you everyone else for your lovely positive messages  

Glad the IUI went well for Pompey, Lu how'd it go?  

   &     for everyone

Im whacked so personals tomorrow 

Tig


----------



## katk

Hi Ladies,

Great news Tig & Pompey, so glad everything went well for you both today, enjoy having a rest and camp out on the sofa for the rest of the evening.     I had the bloating too, for a good few days afterwards.

Lu how did things go for you? Hope you're well  

Shemonkey you are doing remarkably well on your 2ww, I hope I'm as strong as you as the days get nearer.    

Welcome Lynsey and Ann Marie , hope you're both doing okay. 

Kitty - good luck tonight with your hcg, you'll be fine and hope everything goes well tomorrow  

Allie- great news you are booked in for Weds. I had acupuncture too just before iui, just hoping it has the desired effect! 


Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope you're all doing well. 

Well Its nearly time for my pessary again. Can't wait!    Lu I think you had asked what they are for, they are progesterone pessaries to thicken up the lining, in the hope that a wee egg implants there. 


Take care

Kat xxx


----------



## Lulu2003

Hi ladies x

the insemination went ok ish... Bled lots though so I'm not sure really. 

Just trying to chill out. 

Pompey and Tig, so glad urs went ok. 

Fingers crossed, toes crossed, and lots of positive vibes 

Xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Lu, 
Glad they were able to do your insemination     Sorry to hear you're still bleeding though   did they say anything about it at the hospital? Hope you can get lots of rest and it stops soon 


PompeyD


----------



## MrsFish

Hi girls,

My 2nd IUI resulted in a BFN.   We're going straight into number 3 and I was wondering if anyone had any tips (however strange) as I think we need to try anything for our last go. 

Wishing LUCK to everyone and


----------



## katk

Hi Lu,

Good to hear from you. You take it easy and rest up and I'm sure bleeding will stop soon. Wishing you loads of      vibes for the 2 ww!  

Kat xx


----------



## Huggies

Hi ladies,   so much activity over the weekend, so trying to catch up on everyone's news!!!

MrsFish - so sorry you got a BFN    I am only on cycle 2 of Clomid but without IUI this month so unfortunately have no tips to share.  Did your clinic say anything or give you any indication as to why it has not worked?  I really hope it's 3rd time lucky for you!!!

Lu - I am glad to hear that they went ahead with your insem, and I really hope the bleeding stops soon for you!  Were they able to advise you why this was happening at this stage?  Keep rested and sending lots of     

Katk - Best of luck with the pessary, and thanks for the explanation as I wasn't sure what that did either!     I hope it does what it says on the tin!!  

toots - Hi Lynsey and Ann Marie    best of luck for this month - it all sounds and looks promising so far!!    

PompeyD - Excellent news and glad insem went well today for you, all the best for your 2WW and hope that the boys   are finding your egg!!   

Tig - Sorry you had a fright this morning!!    My hubby did the exact same thing on his first go and found a lot more difficult than he thought!!    I got very bloated after my first insem and my stomach was solid - this died down a day or so later.  Best of luck for your 2WW too - at least you have plenty of company   

KittyB - sounding really good so far for you, hope you get on okay with your HCG shot tonight and its not too bad   

Allie_Jane - glad you are feeling a bit better now  .  I am too and I am sure its because I am off the Clomid now - last week was awful for both hubby and I.  Best of luck with your acupuncture and fingers crossed it is all positive from now on for you.   

Shemonkey - so impressed with you and staying away from the sticks    I really hope AF stays away and you are sharing good news with us all this week.       

Hi to everyone else and sorry if I have missed anyone.

I am doing okay - I leave on a work trip early doors tomorrow morning for the rest of the week, so I only have one chance tonight   before OV'ing around Wednesday to get hubby's swimmers to do their job!!  I am not anticipating much happening this month and have considered this a month off, even though I have still taken Clomid.  I will have limited internet access while away so I am sending everyone HUGE postive vibes for this week and I really hope we see some good old  's on here soon.

Baby dust to you all and I will catch up with you all next week.



Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## 12tigger

Hi Mrs Fish

So sorry to hear your news  

Apparently brazil nuts and fresh pineapple juice are the stuff for implantation

Ive heard that zinc (bananas) are good for the  

Then of course there are the fertility dances     that we send each other and the baby dust that we sprinkle liberally around!   

All the best

Tig


----------



## Lulu2003

Mrs Fish - sorry about your bfn, I also drink pineapple juice fresh, not concentrate and take a selenium supplement to help implantation. Also keep my tummy warm with a wheat bag whilst waiting for follies to grow. Good luck for go number 3.

Shemonkey - how are you doing? Still resisting testing?

Pompey and Tig - are you both ok? I've decided to take today off work too as I need to chill and I can't do that at work. <fairydust>

Kat - hope it's all going well with the pessaries and thanks for the explanation! They don't give those at Leicester.

Lindsey and Ann Marie - sounds like you're doing well unmedicated!! Good luck for your scans

Huggies - here's hoping this month is a good one for you and your hubbies swimmers stay long enough to find your egg

Hello also to rungirl, Arnie and Allie - hope you're all ok

Well on a personal note I'm feeling dispondant, I really think they should have abandoned this month due to me still bleeding/being on my period. They never last 11 days and it's still fresh clotty blood (sorry tmi) if the egg fertilises surely it'll not implant as my womb lining is shedding still.

I asked them 4-5 times yesterday did they think they should abandon but they just carried on and then after they'd done it, said if it doesn't work they MIGHT make me an appt with a consultant.

I was so cross as this is my second and last funded IUI treatment as Leicester is poorly funded compared to other trusts. I cannot afford £1000 a go to fund my own as I took a 50% paycut this year following redundancy and as I have PCOS I can't egg share.

Sorry for the rant ladies but not feeling positive at all.

Lu x


----------



## 12tigger

Morning everyone  

Lu - so sorry to hear you are still bleeding. Let's hope that the eggs inplant anyway ... Im a firm believer that if something is meant to be then it will happen regardless   Also, I bet the consultant wouldnt be able to shed any light on the subject anyway  But you have my thoughts.

Where do you get the pineapple juice from - do Tescos sell it? Glad to hear you've got the day off today - just chill, get the morning telly on, feet up. 

Ive got the old pessaries too so Im shoving them up there ... my poor vag ... I dont think its ever had so much interference!

Good luck everyone -


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Glad to hear all the bastings went ahead without too many hitches Pompey, Tig and Lu.  Hoping and praying that you all get your   I was convinced my dp was going to get stage fright as he'd spent the night before outside the bathroom door with a stomach bug (nice!), but he was there and back within about 35 mins (and the hospitals a 15 min drive away!) Later the nurse said how they'd never seen anyone so desperate to leave the clinic after doing the business! and he's sure he bust the door cos he didnt wait to press the button just shouldered it open! Lu, I'm sure they wouldnt have gone ahead if there wasnt any chance of it working so try and stay positive   .  Hopefully its just the last bit of your period, try and rest today, glad you have the day off.
Allie your scan sounds good, fingers cross for Wednesday  
Kitty, how did your shot go? Lots of procrastination?!!! The nurse did mine last month and I couldnt stop myself putting my hands over my tummy so in the end she had to do it in my leg.  No idea how I'm going to do the next one. THink Dp will have to hold me down!
Shemonkey, hows you today?      ^noAF2
Toots, good luck for your basting    
So sorry to hear about your   Mrs Fish, I had mine on weekend and I think it does help to get straight back to the next cycle. I'm trying to keep my tummy warm (encourage follies to grow) and have upped my water intake.  Also as from tonight I'm going to be off the alcohol again .... slipped a bit Sun and Mon! 
..... and Huggies, I think you know what I want to say to you   and I cant resist   .. just love that smilee!
xx


----------



## Guest

Lu- sorry you're still bleeding hun   Hopefully it will be ok, your lining was nice and thick. What do they mean they MIGHT make an appointment   Try and relax a bit    x

Tig - Tesco sell pineapple juice £3 for 2 I think, I also chop brazil nuts on my cereal and take pregnacare conception. How are you feeling this morning? x

Mrs Fish- Pineapple juice (not concentrate) and brazil nuts help, I also have a wheatbag pretty much strapped to my belly while follies are growing! Protein is also apparently good for getting the old follies growing, milk is good and lots of water. I'll try anything    Oh and try and get as much rest and sleep as poss! I also take co-enzyme q10 which I remember was good for something but am buggered if I can remember what   I also feed my OH multi-vits, bananas and zinc x

Arnie- have a picture of your DP making a run for it across the car park   x

Huggies- hopefully your DHs   are ready and waiting for your egg   x

Kat- how are you doing with the pessaries? Although I hate them I am glad I have to take them as I have low progesterone so feel comforted by the waxy little buggers!   x

PompeyD- enjoy your few days of rest      x

How's everyone else doing today?

Still no sign of the   but I do know the pessaries hold her off so who knows? Feeling very weepy this morning, especially after hearing about Patrick Swayze, very very sad Dirty Dancing is one of my fav films    This time tomorrow I'll know if it's worked or not, am scared  

Love and   xxx


----------



## kdb

'Morning everyone 

Congrats on all the bastings and    for you all getting a BFP!

Thanks Pompey, yes holiday was fab  Can't believe how cold it is now back in London. Wearing my winter woollies already!

*Mrs Fish -* here is a great list of foods to eat / avoid during fert tx:
http://waywardstork.blogspot.com/2008/10/fertility-foods.html  (in fact the whole blog is a really good read)

- protein (pref not soy) / water / hot water bottle all help the follies grow and be of good quality (don't use hot water bottle after basting)
- EPO up to ov
- acupuncture
- pineapple - fresh is best, esp the core - on OV day and for 4-5 days after OV
- full-fat dairy
- pregnacare vitamin (I buy the pregnancy one rather than the conception one because it's cheaper, then top up separately with co-enzyme Q10 + L-arginine and brazil nuts (about 2 a day))
- folic acid of course (in addition to pregnacare)
- baby aspirin (75mg tablets) to help increase blood flow (unless you have a blood clotting disorder, in which case avoid)

... have your hubby take a multi-vit + extra zinc too if he's not already.

Good luck!
xoxo


----------



## Lulu2003

Shemonkey - I'm really hopeful for you  good luck for the testing!!

I get my pineapple juice from Asda, it's lovely! 

I'm hoping that they wouldn't have gone ahead if there was no chance but I do wonder as Leicester have a low success rate compared to others in the Midlands. 

Thanks for all your kind words! I'm actually in bed still posting using my iPhone, how lazy! Hubbie has given me struck instructions to not do anything today! He's very soft!!

Lu x


----------



## Guest

Seems I spoke too soon, started spotting so did a test      Have to go to work now and can't stop the tears coming. Have to take a month off now and then will try number 3. Want to try IVF as have 1 go on NHS but OH wants to have 1 more go at IUI just not sure, not getting any younger. We have 6 goes at IUI if we want them and can go back if IVF doesn't work, what do you think I should do?

Stay positive everyone, IUI can and does work, just not for me  

xxx


----------



## Allie_Jane

Oh Shemonkey - I'm so sorry about your BFN.. I was the same last month when I got mine, I couldn't stop crying and just felt so sad.. 

I also get 6 attempts at IUI, We get put on the IVF list after 4, do you feel ready for IVF? 

Take care of yourself and have a good cry, it'll make you feel a wee bit better.

Hugs to you   

Allie xxx


----------



## Arnie

Really sorry about your   Shemonkey, was really hopeful for you this time  
I know what you mean about the age thing and IVF (i'm 39 next week). I'll be talking to clinic about that when have next appointment, if this next go fails do we try a 3rd time or go straight to IVF? I just keep thinking though if I can face doing all IUIs back to back I potentially could have had my 3 free gos of IUI and be on list for IVF by end November. Its so unfair, in evey other aspect of my life I don't feel old but in this its like every day I'm not pregnant my eggs, etc are one day older and mankier! Take care honey    .
xx


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi there,

I'm panicking - can I ask a question and hopefully put my mind at rest... 

I had my trigger shot last night at midnight.. I'm due the IUI on Wednesday at 12am.. because of the last few months mess up I've been doing ovulation tests, I've just done one there and it shows a positive (smiley face), is this not too early? 

I really don't want to miss it again - that's why I've been doing the tests, if the timing is wrong I want to know so I don't get my hopes up..

Loosing my mind again ...   It's a bit of a strain this fertility rolercoster isn't it!


----------



## rungirl

Hi,

Allie -Jane  I think it has show up with smiley face because of all the hormones in your body.  This is usually why they tell you not too test early as you may get a false positive.  I'm sure you will be fine, there is a huge window of 36hours for you to ovulate and catch all the sperm.... try not to worry.  Stay positive.  And good luck.

Sorry about your bfn Shermonkey - i really feel for you, and let the tears flow, its ok, i cried a river after my mc.  sending you big hugs hunie xxx

Lu Mcg - stay put and keep those follies warm.

Jd74 - gosh you sure know your stuff, will check out that website later.

Sending lots of positeve energy to everyone else.

Quick question.....what does everyone think of exercise in the 2ww??  I do alot of running...hence the "rungirl" name and just wondering if it does have an affect on implantation etc.  I know they say gently exercise is ok, but does that just mean slow walking.  Sorry bit confused as to run or not

Big hugs to all,
Rungirl xxxxx


----------



## Lulu2003

Shemonkey - I'm so sorry about your BFN. Take the positive from it that you get 6 goes on NHS, here in Leicester we get 2 only. I read in my Zita West book that 6 goes is ideal on IUI so take the positive that you will get some more shots at it. I would try one more IUI before IVF as it's so much more invasive but it's good that you can go back to the IUI's if need be.

Let the tears come if they need to and remember that we're all here for you if you want to vent your feelings.

Take it easy honey.

Lu
x


----------



## sarashy

Hi girlies,
OMG!!! it is soooooo hard to keep up with every one these days. So many more of us on here.

Shemonkey -     Hope u ok huni. Let it all out it really helps to have a bloomin good cry. I know how you feel about wanting to  move onto ivf, how many chances at ivf do you get?

lu - keep those feet up huni and let dh do everything.

rungirls - our clinic just advised the most exercise to do is a gentle walk, which i too fond hard as i do alot of running and gym.

allie - as run says i would think it is the hormones ur on. If in doubt cant you ring the clinic?

hi to everyone else and fingerscrossed to those who had basting this wk.     being sent ur way.

Im now struggling to type as my little (or not so little now) kitten has just come and sat on my knee.

Anyway, dont carry on readin if you cant stand a rant cause here i go

Firstly the piggin clinic didnt put me on the ivf list so nobody sent  me an appointment, finally got an appointment for the 2nd oct with the view to startin tx on day 21 of next period. Worked it out and day 21 fell the thurs after appointment. True to form my body doesnt want to work like that and af turned up yesterday totally unexpectidly. which would mean day 21 is the monday after appointment, which would be too soon after appointment to start tx. Anyway rang clinic this morning in a panic as when i then worked it out was going to be dec before could start tx and then we're back into the realms of Bank holidays and closed clinics. Anyway after much persuasion, (and luckily cause the messed up appointment date in first place) they agreed that i will pick up med on first app and then start them on monday. Although they did try to tell me i would need another injection teach, which i told them was silly after 4 rounds of iui and im a nurse. Anyway after a stressful night and day im finally sorted and now im panicking about actually having it done. Plus im having the worst af i think i ever had, awake all night with pains, and tomorrow im going visiting a friend who got pg at the same time as me in june when i lost mine, which is going to be a bit hard as her baby is due the same day mine shoud have been.

Anyway rant over. I so want to cry now for no reason. prob cause i feel better cause i got all that out.
    to everyone and of course lots and lots or baby dust 
sara
xxxxx


----------



## 12tigger

Ah cherubs!!

Shemonkey - so sorry love, I was real hopeful for you too. Cry away lovely lady and we're here if you want cheering up. Thinking of you   

LuMcG - I love the idea of you still in bed .... ha ha ... good for you! Your husband sounds like a star too ! 

Rungirl - Exercise .. I think you should still do some exercise because to not do could cause you more frustration and anxiety which wouldbt be great for implantation etc etc . Just dont over stress yourself and no weights or crunches, that's just my humble opinion.

Allie-Jane - to echo what the others have said - with the injection in your system that would muck up the test results. I had the CV Fri eve but wasnt having basting til mon morn .. have faith, all will work out in the end.

Arnie - I know what you mean about age, Im 38 in Feb which prays on my mind but my husband is 65 and I want a baby for him to enjoy whilst he's fit .... lets just pray that we get what we need/want very soon. Just a thought on the injection front - what about grabbing up some flesh in one hand and just dropping the syringe in with the other. Dont look until you're in and then hold the syring still with one hand before pushing the plunger in with the other. I inject 5 times a day cos im diabetic but i do remember my early days using syringes and its a unnatural thing to do to stick something in yourself isnt it? Thinking of you!

Sarashy - Loved your rant ... poor you. Try to chill now love, stress will not help your AF or fertility chances. I know EXACTLY what you mean about the timing thing another month to go past is terrifying but the clinic just dont get it do they? Thinking of you 

Incidently we get 3 goes of IUI on NHS here in Wales and we've been referred for IVF which had to be done before I was 38. MY dh and i have decided that if this IUI session doesnt work we will go for our initial IVF apppointment just to get in the system cos its a 6month wait down here. We'll do the next 2 IUIs as soon as we can and then it wont be long for the IVF.

Love to everyone  

Tig


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Wow so much going on for you guys at the moment this thread is so busy.

Shemonkey -   its cr*p isn't it, I know how you feel, if you give all your iui's a go atleast you'll know you've done everything you can and your chances improve each time. Hope your o.k? pm me if you want to hon x x 

Sarashy - You have every reason to want to cry let it out and i hope you will be o.k after visiting your friend it must be so hard for you, i don't know if i could do it? It sounds like you had a lot of difficulty organising ivf wouldn't it be nice if our bodies bloomin behaved for once, to plan, on time?! I wish you all the best for your ivf hon let us know how you get on as all the info will be more than welcome and help prepare me for my ivf in feb x

rungirl - exercise i was doing on the 2ww, normal walking mainly but swimming is o.k too x

Allie - Good luck for wednesday you have plenty of time don't worry plus the hormones from the trigger shot may alter the test too. Best of luck x

Lu - Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you and enjoy the rest x

Tig and Pompey - Glad basting went ahead for you and hope the next two weeks fly by, look after yourselves and relax when you can, hopefully ff can help stop you from going     x

Sorry i know i havn't mentioned everyone but there are so many of us on here but i have been reading your post and sending positive vibes over the internet waves        

I had a great time in brighton and back to reality now boo, dh is acting as if i havn't been away and i am mighty fed up with him i was hoping for a bit more attention aaargghhh! What does a girl need to do to get a conversation and some eye contact! sorry for the rant girls but i'm still a bit miserable i'm affraid. Thinking of you all tho and hope you 2ww are o.k and get your bfp's


----------



## Guest

Thanks for your lovely lovely words    It makes me feel better to know that you all totally understand what I'm going through but also sad that there are so many of us having problems achieving what should come so naturally 

Arnie- so true about feeling young in every aspect of life apart from my fertility, I just feel so old and knackered right now and am sure my eggs are shriveling up as i type this   If you get your IUIs back to back I would have 3 first, not that you will necessarily need them all   Our clinic insists on us having a months break each time so that's why I'm thinking about IVF now x

Allie- the ideal time for insem after the trigger is apparently 36- 40 hours so try not to panic. Like everyone's said it's probably the drugs.    x

Rungirl- not sure about exercise, I don't do much anyway   Good luck for your insem     x

Lu- How are you hun? Has that pesky bleeding stopped?    Know what you mean about IUI being less invasive its just that  in Sussex you do get 1 shot at IVF (think its just changed to 2 and 2 FET) but you have to be referred before 40 and I turn 40 next July which I know is a while away but want to do as much as poss. Also our clinic make you have a month off in between cycles so 6 IUI would take a year    x

Sara- how are you? Good to hear from you   Glad you managed to persuade your clinic to let you start this month   x

Tig- how are you feeling hun? Are you feeling more positive about everything? Good you have a plan to move forward but hopefully with  good sprinkling of   you won't need it      x


----------



## Guest

Hey Bee    

Glad you had a good time in Brighton, you got back just in time it's been p***ing down all day today down here  

Can understand you still being a bit miserable hun my OH rang me about an hour ago to ask if I'd cheered up yet, as if   I know he is trying his best and his way of dealing with things is to just bottle them up and carry on as normal, I wear my heart on my sleeve tho I'm afraid  

Am going to talk to the clinic tomorrow I think when I ring them to tell them my result,   hate doing that, see what they think about going ahead with IVF. 

Really glad you're sticking around with us, wouldn't be the same without you  

xxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Allie Jane, hope everyone has put your mind at rest about that ovulation stick result ... I'd agree that it was simply detecting the hormone you'd injected the previous night so its a good sign cos it means it worked? Good luck tomorrow with your basting! 
Rungirl, I think if you're already a runner then its probably ok but I wouldnt overdo it, could you stick to jogging for these 2 weeks?
Lu, has your period finally slowed down?   Are you back in work tomorrow?
Sara, well done for persevering and getting your tx back on track. I hope tomorrow isnt too upsetting for you  
Tig, so hoping you get a positive this time for you and your dh    and thanks for your hints on getting through the injection. I know its something i'm going to have to get used to, especially if I go on to IVF ... which of course I wont as the next IUI is going to work        
Bee glad to hear you had a good time in Brighton, naughty dh though for not giving you more fuss  
Shemonkey, I think if my clinic insisted on a break between IUIs I'd be more inclined to go straight to IVF. At Derby they positively encouraged me to try again right away .... what with my age, grrrrrrr! Good luck with your chat with the clinic tomorrow.
My clinic rang and have booked me in for my scan on 27th Sept (day 15). Slightly worried that will miss ovulation but they seemed confident that it would be fine (had insem on day 17 last time), hope they're right! xx


----------



## Guest

Arnie, anyone would think we were about 170 the way they talk to us geriatrics


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

How busy on here, feel like I've been on holiday for a week not at work for a day  

Shemonkey - Big hugs   so sorry it didn't work for you this time. I think if I were you I'd be tempted to try IVF then go back to the IUI after. You will get there  

Bee - Glad you had good time in Brighton, coming back to reality is never pleasant   Take care  

MrsFish - Sorry it was bfn for you   Think the girls have covered most of the tips I drink loads of water instead of wine   and try to have more milk and protein during stimming part. Good luck with your next cycle  

Huggies - Hope tonight is the lucky night for you    

Lu - Hope all the resting helps stop the bleeding, implantation wont be happening for a few days yet so hopefully all will be fine by then.      

KD - Don't blame you for getting the winter woolies out, just horrible here  

Tig - How are you feeling today?  

Sara - You feel free to rant away   Exciting that you can start IVF, even if it the hospital were hard work   Hope the visit to your friend isn't too hard   Wishing you lots of luck      

Allie - Think positive, timing is perfect and it will work     Good luck for insemination tomorrow   

Rungirl - I haven't been told not to exercise, although I have cut back on how often I go to my weights class and take it easy when I do go. I've mainly just been walking and doing Wii fit. 

Arnie - Hope things are okay with you  

Hi to Lyndsey, Kitty, Kat, Max and anyone else I've missed.

Feeling okay today, few cramps and bit of ovulation pain. A day back at work makes yesterday seem ages ago, should be at least a week through the 2ww not a day  


PompeyD


----------



## Maxp

So sorry to hear your news Shemonkey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fran74

Shemonkey, sorry to hear about your BFN on round two. Might be worth having a few more goes at IUI though but I guess if you have the option of going back to them if IVF fails then at least it is some kind of safety net. It is difficult to know what to do isn't it because it might just be that next IUI that will work. Let us know what the clinic say.

Rungirl, I was doing a fair bit of running but didn't do any after first IUI and got BFP (which didn't stick around) and stopped again for next IUI and got BFN. Have now put on weight which I am sure hinders my chances of getting a BFP more that going out running does. 

Pompey, hope the 2ww starts speeding up for you.   for a BFP. We haven't had one on here for ages. Come on Pompey! 

Arnie, yes the next IUI WILL work!

Sara, nice to hear from you and we all like a good rant on here I'm sure so you're welcome. Good luck with IVF. Keep us updated. I totally understand that it will be hard to see your friend. I have just spoken to a friend of mine who told me she is 8 weeks pg. I suspected she was. I always know when my friends are pg because they stop phoning me.  

Hi Bee, Tigger, Lu, Allie Jane and good luck with everything. 

I will back on the rollercoaster as of monday when I will start sniffing. Waiting for meds to be delivered.


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all, 

Firstly just wanted to give Shemonkey a big    so sorry to hear your result hun, hope you are doing ok? 

Lu, how are you doing? Has the bleeding subsided any? I hope you are resting up well.  

Pompey and Tigger, so glad your insem went well, hope the 2ww passes quickly for you both and you have nice things to do to take your mind off every little twinge/pain/symptom (not like me im going  !)

Bee, so good to hear from you, i hope you are doing ok, i cant imagine how you must be feeling right now, i hope you have lots of good friends and family around you.  

Allie-Jane, good lucck for tomorrow for your basting   

Arnie, good luck for your scan, im sure your clinic know what they are talking about!   

Sara, nice to hear from you, sorry you are having a rough time with your clinic at the mo, glad they have sorted it for you to start soon after your app though, best of luck for your IVF hun    

Rungirl, i think just take it steady on your 2ww with the running, like someone else says if you are already a runner im sure it will be ok. 

Lindsay and Ann Marie, hello and welcome, best of luck to you for your IUI journey, you seem to be doing ok unmedicated too, lucky you, no injections!

Huggies, best of luck and   that some of DH   are there for ovulation, this could be your month...   

Hi to everyone else i hope you are all ok??

As for me, well im day 4 of 2ww and feel absolutely nothing!! Would like to think that implantation is taking place around now, but like i say, not got any twinges/pain/sensations down there at all, apart from (sorry tmi alert!) thrush i think, has anyone else experiences this on 2ww, well i actually had it before insem, i hope this didnt effect anything?!  Does anyone know if its ok to use Canisten or anthing like that?

Thanks

Lyndsey


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi Fran

Good luck for starting again on Monday.   

Lyndsey


----------



## katk

Hi girls,

Shemonkey I just want to re-iterate what all of the other ladies have said, so sorry to hear you got bfn. Take care and if you do decide to go for ivf remember it has almost double the succes rate of iui. I could be joining you soon as I've only to get one iui. Thinking of you xxxx

Lu, Tig, Pompey, Lyndsey - hope you're all doing ok on the 2ww and not going too mad! I know it's difficult not to over analyze every twinge , sensation etc but try to do some things to take your mind off it and hopefully nature is taking care of business!

Allie - good luck for insem tomorrow x

Sara - rant away girl, that's what we're here for. Good luck with ivf and I've got everything crossed for you. I totally understand what you mean about pregnant friends, I've ried to distance myself from some of my preg friends, on one hand I'm really pleased for them but on the other I'm so envious and feel so inadequate. Aargh!

Bee - good to hear from you and glad you had a good break x

Sorry I know there's other lovely ladies I've missed, it's very busy on here , it's getting difficult to keep up.

Well I got my outcome app through from the hosp today for 23rd Sep for a blood test which will tell us yay or nay, or if dreaded af turns up beforehand then  the mystery will be over.

Night ladies,
Kat xxxx


----------



## toots6574

hey girls 

sorry not been on my computer has decided to start playing games and driving me mad 

just had to give ann marie her hcg shot hate doing it she has a fear of needles and isnt helping wish i didnt have to hurt her 

i know it has to happen doesnt make it any easie r

wish me luck tommorow girls im going to stop smoking tommorow thought i would give ann marie some support and show some support  

my god im going to end up fat from all the sweeties replacement lol 

good luck everyone hope it works i just want to throw you all lots and lots of baby dust your way


----------



## Guest

Hey Toots  

It must be horrible for you to give Ann Marie her jabs, my OH does mine and I do feel a bit sorry for him as I know he doesn't really like to hurt me   How is she feeling, I assume insem is tomorrow?  

Good luck stopping smoking as well, nice of you to be so supportive  

Did another peestick this morning just to make sure as it is OTD but still bfn, no surprise   Have to move forward now and start preparing for our next go whether IUI or IVF, will call the clinic in a bit when they open.
Does anyone else find it really hard telling your OH its a bfn? Hard enough anyway but I just feel so cr*p about letting him down, also we've been very open about the fact we're having treatment and our families get so excited and I feel I've let them down too  
Went on ******** last night as well and one of my friends was saying how hard it was being 40 with a grizzly 8 month old.....ggrrrrrr if only   I know she wasn't really moaning but still......

Anyway my OH said last night he can feel in his heart that we'll have a baby so onwards and upwards, it WILL happen  

How's everyone else this morning?

Love,   and positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Arnie

Morning  
Just done some yoga, have been a bit remiss recently but thought might as well give it a go, especially concentated on poses supposedly good for reproductive system!
I'm self employed and havent got much work on at the moment so time is really dragging ... luckily DP has given me lots of jobs to do, hmmmm, thanks for that!
Good luck Toots for basting today   It sounds like you are really supporting each other. My dp is still drinking, working late and being a total stress head at the moment, hate to think whats happening to his swimmers!   
Hows everyone on their 2ww feeling today? going bonkers yet?!!!  
Lu, you ok?
Are you feeling a little better today Shemonkey? Good luck with your chat with the clinic  
Rungirl, just remembered where I heard it was ok to carry on running if already a runner ..... errrr, it was the Sex and the City film so don't take that as proper medical advice!
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Fran74

Arnie, thank you for brightening up my morning, I laughed out loud when I read your post on running advise, who says 'sex and the city' isn't medically accurate anyway? Let's hope that yoga is doing the job. 

Shemonkey, I know what you mean about feeling like you are letting people down. Each time I get a BFN I think 'well that's another month less my parent's have with a possible future grandchild'. I feel really guilty but they know we are doing everything we can and I'm sure your family do too. I thought that was a really nice thing of your OH to say, that he could feel it in his heart that you will have a baby. I think that if he feels like that then he is right, it will happen. I don't believe in much in life but I do believe that you should trust your gut feelings. You can usually rely on them if nothing else. 

Toots, best of luck with giving up smoking and hope the basting goes well today. 

Lyndsey, day 4 is far too early to feel anything isn't it? Thanks for your   and   by the way. 

I'm feeling a bit happier today as I phoned the clinic and they have managed to bring my treatment forward by a week and so I can start injecting sooner than i thought. Every day counts doesn't it. A week feels like a month when you are going through this business. I was having a bit of a bad day yesterday after being told that a work colleague was in labour, being invited to a baby shower party for another colleague, being told a friend had just found out she was pg and then I spoke to my best mate who is about to go off on maternity leave and I just couldn't be doing with it all and I was totally grumpy when I spoke to her on the phone and now I am feeling bad about it. It is not her fault after all if the whole flippin' world is up the duff apart from me....     
Ah well, I feel better for that so I'm off to a relaxing bath.


----------



## Lulu2003

Hello lovely ladies, I hope you're all well and getting some of the sunshine we're getting in Leicestershire. 

Fran - glad you're feeling happier, hope that bath was relaxing! I know how you feel about there being lots of pregnant women around, I sit next to one at work, my sister is pregnant with her third and also a close family friend and lots of women at work are all up the duff!! Hey ho hopefully it's a good sign. 

Lindsey - As Fran says, I don't think you'll get symptoms this early but I've got all my bits and bobs crossed for you x

Tig - how are you doing? Managing to not go loopy yet?

Pompey - same as Tig really, how are you coping? 

Toots - good luck to both of you with your basting!! Hope the giving up smoking is going smoothly for you! A BFP will make it so much easier Im sure!! 

Arnie - well done on the yoga! I wish I liked exercise as I'm so lazy sometimes!! 

Allie - good luck for today! I hope it all goes ok and you get your BFP in 2 weeks! Someones got to get one soon eh!!

Sara - how are you feeling now? Hope the rant helped you, that's what we're here for 

Shemonkey - sorry about your second test but it's good that you're managing to stay positive, given what you've said about the clinic, perhaps ivf now would be a good idea for you. Isn't it strange how NHS trusts are so different. Some doing 6 IUIs and some only 1 and some insisting on a break in between. 

Sorry to anyone I've missed - hellloooo 

Well I thought my bleeding had stopped, well slowed down to brown blood (sorry tmi) but after pottering around making brekkie it was red again. The thing is I can't stay in bed forever but what should I do? 

I'm quite bloated and getting cramp like pains so doesn't look too positive for me does it? 

Anyway ladies, have a good day

xxx


----------



## 12tigger

Morning all!

Shemonkey - thats such a nice thing for your DH to say 

I AM GOING ABSOLUTELY CRAZY HERE  

Just thought I'd let that out. 

How's everyone else doing?

Lu - sorry to hear about the bleeding still, you just never know though love, all might be well after all - fingers crossed for you

Pompey - how are you doing love?

Best of luck to everyone else 

I AM GOING MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

       

Love 


Tig


----------



## Maxp

Fran I know exactly how you feel about everyone else being pregnant. I am sure they were there before but everywhere I look there is a pregnant lady - it does my head in. Im off work today and watched Jeremy Kyle on tv this morning and there was this sixteen year old boy with 3 kids - it seems so unfair!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

I saw that too Max   felt like punching the telly!!

Tig- don't go mad   try and find lots to take your mind off everything, not too strenuous tho! Reading's good if you enjoy that sort of thing, I tried to read every spare minute while I was on the 2ww.........well when I wasn't on FF and googling every symptom in sight    x

Lu- the bleeding must be really worrying for you       that its ok. x

Fran- really glad they've brought your treatment forward, very exciting   this is the one for you and you'll be joining all those ladies up the duff! Thanks for what you said about my family i'm sure you're right   x

Arnie- I'm sure your DHs   are fine! x

PompeyD and Lyndsey- how are you both coping?  

 to all!

Well.... looks like I'll be sticking around a bit longer if that's ok! Spoke to the clinic and they have recommended that I try 1 more IUI before IVF as it would take 2 months to be referred for IVF. She said there's no reason not to try again as I always respond really well and it's worth a try. She also told me that as from a couple of months ago I am now able to have 2 IVF and 2 FET cycles on the NHS (it was just 1 IVF in Sussex) and as long as these are all done before I'm 40 and a half thats fine. This has taken the urgency out of having IVF now in a way and IUI is less invasive so I have everything crossed that it will be 3rd time lucky. Have started my health kick today in preparation for our next go as I go off the rails a bit in the 2ww, just wish I could start now!! Mad how you can feel so so sad and yet so so excited all at the same time  

Love and   xxx


----------



## Lulu2003

Shemonkey - glad you'll be sticking around, hopefully this IUI will be the one for you.  

Maxp - I know what you mean, I see kids smoking outside the maternity unit and feel myself crumble inside when I see it. We would all make such amazing mums, our children are so wanted yet again and again you see kids pregnant who drink, smoke and eat junk the whole time and still get pregnant. It makes me so cross.  

Tig - it's only been 2 days!! I guess I'm not thinking positively so it's not such a big thing for me as I guess I know it's not worked as I'm still on my bloody period. I wish I'd been stronger and asked them to abandon...

Pompey - are you coping ok with the 2ww? Or are you joining Tig on the mad front!  

Well still bleeding - so frustrated.  

Does anyone know how much approx IUI costs privately including all scans and drugs? I seem to think about £1000.00 - god knows how I'll afford it. That's something else that frustrates me so much, how expensive it all is. I'd never be able to afford private IVF. Ryan and I don't earn much at all compared to a year ago as we both lost jobs and took anything that came along. One good thing is that where I work pays 6 months full pay maternity benefit.

Sorry to sound down today. Just feeling a lot miserable... 

Lu
x


----------



## Guest

Lu     xxx


----------



## Maxp

Hello Lu

Im having to pay privately - the IUI has cost us £1174 and the drugs have cost me just over £200 (though £98 of that I ended up not using grr). I think the drugs costs vary - I got mine from the hospital and also it depends on how much you need of course and what you have been prescribed.

I didn't qualify for IVF on the NHS and the waiting list for IUI was just too long and my clock its ticking... 

Hope this helps

Maxine


----------



## PompeyD

Hi ladies,

Shemonkey - Great news about getting more goes at IVF and that you're sticking around.  you're 3rd time lucky with the IUI and don't need IVF

Lu -  sorry to hear that bleeding has still not stopped. I guess taking it easy is all you do, don't give up hope still really early. Could they see on the scan where the bleeding was coming from, it might be an isolated area that wont affect implantation 

Tig - Don't go crazy  Lots of positive visualisation and fun needed  

Fran - Great news that you can start a week earlier  really hoping this is the cycle for you  

Arnie - Haven't you got a thoughtful DP finding you jobs to do  Did the yoga help?

Toots - Good luck for the insemination & with giving up smoking  

Kat - How are you getting on with the 2ww? 

Lyndsey - How you feeling today? Link to do with using canesten http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=207638.0

Allie - Hope insemination went okay for you and you're able to rest 

It's really weird but I'm just feeling really happy at the moment, not stressed about the 2ww at all. The trouble with highs is that they're normally followed by a huge crash back to earth. Just going to enjoy feeling good, DH is glad to have the happy me back even if it might not last.


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Allie- So sorry hun, forgot you had your insem today   How did it go?     x


----------



## Arnie

Oooh, me too! Sorry Allie, hope it went well!   
There's going to be so many of you on your 2ww!!!
So I felt all energised after my yoga and got loads done this morning, including buying pineapple juice and brazil nuts!! Didnt last into the afternoon which has passed in a haze of ff and eating, but hey ho, nevermind!
pompey, glad you're feeling upbeat today, I think that must be a good sign    
Maxine, its seems unfair how your chances of conceiving can be affected by where you live. Its a shame my gp didnt know that, she said we could go to Notts or Derby and we plumped for Derby .... where we're not eligible for IVF whereas if we'd gone to Notts we would have been, grrrr! 
Lu, not surprised you're feeling down today, can you stay off work for the rest of the week and keep your feet up,   that bleeding stops properly?
Glad to hear you're having another go at IUI, so are you now referred for IVF (on very very low chance that you dont get your bfp with 3rd IUI!)?
Tig are you still     
Fran, so when do you start your next tx?
xx


----------



## katk

Hiya everyone,

Lu - keep your feet up and try to rest as much as poss and hope that stops the flow. Are you making sure you're getting enough food with iron so that you can keep your levels up if you're losing a lot of blood? Take it easy luv x  

Shemonkey- glad to hear you're feeling more positive today and that's really good news from the clinic. Good luck 

Tig- try not to go too mad, a bit of retail therapy might make you feel a bit less crazy and it certainly took my mind of things... well for a hour or so anyway! 

Pompey- keep up the happiness vibes, I'm a believer that positive thinking can help your body work to it's full potential and get those  to get it on with your egg/eggs!!   

Allie- hope you're resting up after insem today  

Arnie- good for you getting into your yoga this morning, hope you had a good day and keeping well   

To Lyndsey,Max,Sara,Toots, Fran and anyyone else I've missed - how are you all doing?   

I too, like Pompey felt good today, don't know why but just felt good all day... let's  hope it lasts. Got my preg test a week today!!    


Kat xxx


----------



## 12tigger

Evening all 

How is everyone today? Hope you're all well.

Arnie - glad you're getting the chance to relax and chill out

Pompey - so glad you're perky again, where would we be without you? 

Allie - hope everything went well today

Maxine - this lottery on treatment just isnt fair - sorry

Lu - hope you've had a chill out today, so very very sorry you're feeling low - Im sure you will get there in the end  

Shemonkey - Im glad you're staying with us! Life without Shemonkey would be horrible!

Fran - So glad you've been able to bring the treatment forward

Toots - good luck, hope all is going well

Lyndsey - hope you're feeling better, thrush is horrid

Sara - how are you?

Kat - so glad you're feeling good - well done you!

Bee - so glad you had a good time away, lovely to have you back

Rungirl - how's the slow jog going?

Well lovely ladies I am feeling as sick as a dog and the tiredness is ridiculous. I suspect the pessaries are causing the nausea. Has anyone else experienced this?

Hope you are all well

 

Tig


----------



## Guest

Tig- definitely had the tiredness with Cyclogest but not the nausea, how are you getting on with the slippery little monkeys? Nearly a week through the 2ww hunni     

Kat- Oooh not long to go, glad you're feeling good!     ing for you      x

Arnie- You put me to shame with all your energy and yoga, eating's good tho   Am not referred for IVF yet as they can't do that until 3 IUIs have been completed. x

PompeyD- glad you're feeling happy and stress free about everything, no reason why it shouldn't last       x

Max- The postcode lottery is so   unfair,     that you won't need IVF anyway   x

I Hope nobody was upset by what I said about my clinic, I really didn't mean to be insensitive, I had no idea how bad the postcode lottery is and I absolutely count my blessings and know how lucky we are to have so many chances available. So sorry   I just  that none of us need too many cycles of treatment anyway and we all get those longed for bfps    

Love and   xxx


----------



## Arnie

Shemonkey, don't be a dafty worrying about being insensitive about your clinic.  I'm really pleased that you'll get so many chances (not that you'll need them all of course   ), want as many other older mums about as possible so I don't feel such a freak when I pick junior up from school with my zimmer frame and ear trumpet   
How's all you guys on your 2ww .... this is mad I'm so excited for you lot, its almost as good as being on it myself!!!
How did the basting go yesterday Toots and Allie?
The rest of us ... its a right pain having to wait for basting ... time is dragging so much.  After I take my Clomid, my glass of pineapple juice and my 5 brazil nuts (chocolate covered, ooops!) I feel a bit lost!
Also, have to admit to feeling quite negative about every getting pregnant.  Its been so long that I really cant imagine it, whereas I used to not be able to imagine never having children.  I know I have to try and sort my head out a bit and get some hope back but not really sure where to start.  (If we get a full house of bfp in a week or so I think that might help   ) Also I think that I'm worrying that if I get too positive if it doesnt work it'll be so much the worse. Oh dear, so much for yoga putting me in a calm yet energised state! x


----------



## Guest

Arnie-    am laughing my head off! My OH is always threatening to buy me an ear trumpet and a pack of Tena Lady


----------



## Guest

Maybe we can combine the school run with picking up our pensions and spectacle prescriptions!!


----------



## Guest

Too right Tig, you tell em. I don't feel old at all just hate the way we're made to feel by both the medical profession and the general public, ignorance indeed   The only way I can deal with it is by trying to make light of it  

Hope you feel better soon, it could be the pessaries but the trigger shot can also make you feel poorly, our poor bodies go through so much being pumped full of all the drugs     

xxx


----------



## Lulu2003

Hello ladies, hope you're well. 

Shemonkey - it's not for you to feel bad about postcode lottery! It's great that you get a sensible number of goes at it! We're just a little unluckier that's all. 

Thanks for the pricing info - god knows how we'll afford that but hey ho we'll just have to save madly!

Tig - sorry you're feeling queasy x hope it goes away soon x

arnie - sorry you're feeling negative, I can sympathise chick, it will work though I'm sure! If I think I've been a member here for 3+ years and most people I used to chat to have now gone from here, having healthy pregnancies! That's got to help us to focus on the positive. 

Toots - how did the basting go? Well I hope!

Lyndsay and Pompey - how's the 2ww going for you? Are you staying sane?

Anyway posting using my phone makes my eyes hurt so I'll just send lots of love to everyone else!

Well I'm bleeding still and now crampy and feeling sick so not a happy bunny. Having said that I'm trying to not feel down! 

Have a great evening x 
much love
Lu


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Lu - Not surprised you're not a happy bunny   hope you feel better soon  

Arnie - I really hope we get lots of bfps soon, it always makes me feel better seeing that it's worked even if it hasn't for me. How do you find the clomid? I hated those tablets by the end  

Shemonkey - Didn't think you were being insensitive, you didn't create the PCTs! I can't get referred for IVF until I've finished IUI either then it's back to end of another waiting list so lets hope I don't need it  

Tig - Hope the symptoms are all good signs     I'm getting the tiredness without the pessaries, could have slept all day but had to go to work  

Kat - Glad you're feeling positive too   hope 2nd week flies by for you  

Lyndsey - Hope you're okay?      

Toots - How did insemination go?

Hope everyone else is okay too? I've been tired today but still in happy positive mood and tomorrow is Friday  


PompeyD


----------



## Maxp

Shemonkey the postcode lottery isn't your fault! If they put us in charge everyone could get it for free


----------



## joeyrella

hi ladies, i had my first insemination yesterday so i'm in my first 'official' 2ww.  i had follicle reduction first, so i'm still feeling a bit sore now.  haven't quite caught up reading all the previous pages yet, but i'll get there!
two questions i hope you can help with:
how long do you all rest after IUI.  i've had today off work putting my feet up, but feel a bit of a fraud having any longer off work.  how long do you take?
secondly, the most bizarre question i have ever asked in my life, but how far in are you supposed to put the pessaries!?!  there was no instruction leaflet.
good luck everyone
x


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

Max - How did you get on today?

Joeyrella - Welcome   to the thread and the 2ww. I've only been taking off the actual day of the insemination but I think it's a personal choice. Don't feel bad if you need longer off, especially if you're sore from the follicle reduction   Sorry I can't help with the pessaries as I haven't had them, sure someone else will be along shortly.


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Hi joeyrella and welcome  

Congrats being on the 2ww     



As PompeyD said, it's really a personal choice how long you rest, I was too scared to do anything on my first 2ww and took the whole time off and the 2nd time I just took off the day of insem and the day after. I found sitting around for 2 weeks just made it drag but it really is up to you  

As for the pessaries if going in the front just insert like you would a tampon ie as far as poss and lie down for 20 mins to half an hour, if using the back way   just as far as you can really, no need to rest! Hope that helps, just to warn you tho you will lose the wax after it dissolves   x

Max- did you have your insem today? How did it go?     x

PompeyD- glad you're still feeling positive      x

Lu- hope you feel better soon    x

xxx


----------



## joeyrella

thanks ladies.  i was there in the bathroom last night PJs round my ankles and threw open the door to ask my husband how far he thought! he unsurprisingly looked at me like i was mad. i'm hoping it was the sedation still in my blood stream making me slightly crazed!


----------



## Guest




----------



## katk

Hi girls,

Welcome Joeyrella, I'm on the lovely pessaries too!  I've been walking about like John Wayne after I've popped it in and I'm getting the same puzzled looks from my DH.  You've got to laugh! This is my first 2ww too.  

Shemonkey just wanted to say the same thing as the other ladies, don't feel bad about how many chances you get depending on your postcode, I'm in Glasgow and the waiting list even changes depending on what areas of the city you're in!  

Pompey - glad you're still feeling great, long may it continue  

Tig - hope you're feeling a bit better and managing okay with the pessaries too 

To everyone else hope you're well this evening. 

So much for me saying I was having a happy day yesterday, it didn't last long. I've been in tears this evening and I don't even know why, just can't explain it even though my DH is trying to help I can't give him an answer, all I know is that I feel so overwhelmed. I don't know if it's just the treatment and as time is getting nearer to test I'm dreading going to the loo just in case I see blood! We're also selling our house at the moment and I've being showing people around all week, maybe that's adding to my emotional state too!!!  

Sorry girls for the moan, I know we're all going through this together.

Take care

Kat xx


----------



## Arnie

Evening everyone ... and welcome Joeyrella!
Phew, how many does that make on their 2ww at mo?!!! Lots of     coming your ways. I didnt rest at all after my IUI, 15 mins later and I felt a bit silly lying on the couch so we left and spent the rest of the day mooching about, not taking it easy at all.  Next time I've decided to try and properly rest for the first couple of days, just in case it makes any difference at all.
Pompey, so far havent really had any real problems with taking the Clomid, just relieved I dont have to inject myself like most of you guys seem to have to.  Did notice my af was rather more .... errrrrr ..... clotty (tmi) than usual which was bit worrying until I read someone else on FF complaining about this with Clomid.
Lu, thanks for your comments, I'm trying to be more positive. Were you back at work today? How you feeling this evening?   bleeding stops soon.  Has anyone givn you any idea why you're still bleeding?
Kat, sounds like you're having a right old stressful time of it at the moment  . Its hard enough all this fertility stuff without selling house at same time no wonder you're feeling overwhelmed. How much longer til you test?
Hey Tig, still feeling queasy? Not sure I'd be that great at remembering PE kit though ... was trying to call the garage to see if my car with ready for collection, was engaged for ages ... then realised was actually dialling my own number   Do you think this is the (not so) early onset of dementia or I'm about to uncover the 'Clomid softens brain scandal'?!!


----------



## PompeyD

A 'Clomid softens brain scandal' wouldn't surprise me at all  

Kat - Sending you lots of positive vibes      


PompeyD


----------



## 12tigger

Hi all

Im signing up for the 'clomid softens the brain' exam   

Welcome Joeyrella! Loved your thoughts on the pessaries front. As for how far they go - I shove em up to the end of my finger and that's their lot - Here's one for TMI I wore one last night with my PJs and no 'supporting garments' I looked like I'd had an accident this morning! Thing is I like the air to 'circulate' down there as diabetics are prone to a lot of thrush and i dont want to encourage anything from growing TMI TMI  

Thank you Pompey and Shemonkey for your enlightening thoughts today - what stars you are! 

Lu, how are you hun? Im thinking about you love and sending you    

Katk - sounds like the hormones are taking their toll love. Maybe have a nice hot shower?  for you too

Max - how'd it go today?

Toots & Lyndsey - how are you both?

Arnie - keep going with the yoga (do a special bend for me) and try to keep positive. you will get there love.

   to everyone

Ive still got the queasyness and bloatedness BUT I've got 17 orders for my Christmas Stockings   so Ive been sewing all day - great for taking the mind off the 2WW. Happy to say Ive not been so tired today - result! However, I've got that sense of nothing at all today - like we never had the IUI and it's going to be a usual pg test with the usual (negative) result. Does anyone else feel like this?

          

Love to you all

Tig


----------



## Guest

Ah you lot have really cheered me up the last couple of days   xx

Kat- this whole process really takes it out of you both physically and emotionally and what with trying to sell your house it's no wonder you're feeling overwhelmed    Take some time to really look after yourself and don't beat yourself up about feeling the way you do, it's completely normal hunni    

 xxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

It's so good to have a few laughs, the last few days have been...pensioners, tena ladies, sex and city advice and now "how far does a pessery go"....if anyone else was reading this not from ff they'd think we were all NUTS!!!!

Good to have a giggle.
I do remember those pesseries they are messy buiness.  Is anyone taking asprin??  When we start our next cycle doc has recommended asprin and clexane.
Any due to test soon?
Sending lots fo positive vibes to everyone, stay strong.
Big hugs,
xxxxxxxx


----------



## KittyB

Good morning, ladies. My, this thread is busy - I can't keep up.  

 to everyone on their 2ww, and   to anyone growing follies. 

Joeyrella, I don't usually take more than the day off for IUI (maybe that's why they haven't worked for me so far?) - I tend to rest up for an hour or two afterwards though. If I get a Saturday appointment, then I tend to lounge about a lot more afterwards. As for the pessaries, I can't help much, but I'd be asking the same question too. I had to take laxative and painkiller pessaries before I had my dye test, and I struggled with them a lot. 

Question for anyone on Clomid: have you been able to use OPKs with it? I have read online that it is OK to use them from 3-5 days after you finish Clomid, but I got 3 strong +ves in a row, so I'm guessing that they're not reliable?

ETA: I forgot I had another question. I suffer from 'cold uterus' (Chinese medicine) and my lower abdomen is quite chilly. Before OV, I have used a hot water bottle, but it seems that this is not recommended after OV. How can I keep my stomach warm?


----------



## Maxp

Hello Everyone - I hope you are all in good spirits today (wish I 'knew' you all better so I could post something personal to each but there are SO many of you!!!)

Thanks for thinking of me - it really does give me a bit of a boost when I read your wise words and witty comments 

I had my insemination yesterday (4 big follies (where do they keep dissapearing to?) and 32million sperm - they sound like good odds!) and I as suprised how emotional I got - I had a bit of a cry when Mr G left me and DH afterwards to lie down for a bit. God I hope this works. I felt pretty bloated and stomach achey for the rest of the night too so even though Mr G recommended we had sex if we could I just couldn't - hope that isn't a missed opportunity.

14 more days to go. 

KittyB -wear some REALLY big knickers


----------



## 12tigger

Hi all

Max - best of luck       

Kitty - have to admit Ive given up on the OPT way too expensive for me. Apparently they can tell when you're going to ovulate (and give you the trigger hormone) by the size of the follies. The other thing to try is temperature readings, thats supposed to be quite effective (look online for more info) As for cold tummies im not too sure ... a jumper? 

Rungirl - i havent heard of the asprin approach but if it works for you - go for it!

Shemonkey - you're fab! What would we do without you?

Lu - where you gone love? Hope all is well

Hope everyone else is ok too 

Love        

Tig


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Had a real sh&tty start to the day with a screaming match with dp (a*sehole), ended up storming out. Still believe I'm totally in the right but now sat here wanting to ring or text him to make everything nice again ... think thats the typical woman thing?! We're meant to be off for a few days away tonight, hmmmm, three hours in a car when we're not speaking to each other ... nice!
Maxine ... so you're on your 2ww now too    you get a positive result and dont go too  
Kitty, not sure about opk, was thinking about using themmyself this cycle so I know if follies about to pop before my first scan but after your comments dont think i'll bother.  Also trying to keep my tummy warm with hot water bottle this time while follies growing but not sure what to use after basting, probably wont bother... or just wear the extra jumper as suggested!
Well, big   to everyone.  Might not be on again until next week (no internet away), so hope you all have a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## KittyB

Maxp said:


> KittyB -wear some REALLY big knickers


  I have some big pants which I wear when I need to be comfy (usually round AF time) but they're not warming my tum up enough. I have a t-shirt and jumper on already. I might get one of my old t-shirts and make a 'bump band' thing to add an extra layer round my stomach. 

Tig, I asked the sonographer when I would OV and she said either Tuesday or Wednesday. I used to temp but I got fed up with it, plus I suppose there's no need if I'm being scanned for IUI - it would only make the 2ww more stressful.

I meant to ask about the Christmas stockings you are making - do you sell them to friends and family, or do you have an online shop? I also make things (not stockings) and I do find it helps to keep me busy (when I can be motivated to make something - stupid Clomid ).


----------



## Maxp

I wanted to ask about the Christmas Stockings too! Do tell!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps I thought I lost this thread then I found you have all moved  

Pompey how are you sweete  , Shemonkey you alright.

Hello newbies I am a ex IUI just poping in.

Kitten


----------



## PompeyD

Evening all,

As laughter is meant to be good during the 2ww then this thread is the place to be  

Tig - Great that your stockings are doing well and keeping your mind off the 2ww. Keep positive that this cycle isn't going to have the usual outcome     

Kitten -   I'm good thanks for asking. Just getting through the lovely 2ww. Have you had any news on your IVF yet?  

Kitty - I never tried using OPKs on clomid, just went on the scans. Hope you're managing to keep your tummy warm  

Max - Glad it all went well for you, don't worry about missed opportunities all the good   are in the right place   Welcome to the 2ww  

Arnie - Hope you sorted things with DP    have a good time away  

Lu - How are you getting on?

Hope everyone else is good   I'm so tired I haven't gone out tonight, on my own as DH has gone for both of us. Going to watch Strictly if I can stay awake  


PompeyD


----------



## kdb

Hello lovelies 

Hope all the 2ww-ers are coping ok   

*KittyB* - I also have a 'cold' disposition physically according to my acupuncturist. I *love* the idea of the bump/belly band! Let me know how you get on with that.

To help warm your uterus from inside and increase the blood flow, here are a few things I've done on my acu's advice:
> instead of drinking cold water I drink either hot water / herbal tea or room temp water
> I was eating salad for lunch every day (incl during winter) - she explained raw veges take a lot of energy to digest and so it's better to eat something like soup - easy to digest + warming
> cut right down on dairy products... I couldn't do this! I love cheese and yoghurt too much, but what you can do is have a hot drink at the same time (and full-fat dairy is good for fertility, so don't cut it out totally)
> rather than cold milk on cereal for brekkie, eat porridge.

Unless you're vege (like me!) then red meat and chicken are considered warming, along with: ginger, chilli, honey (good to have in a cup of hot water), molasses and loads more listed on this great site:
http://acupuncture.rhizome.net.nz/Deficiency/YangDeficiency.aspx

...except I would avoid fennugreek and cinnamon during 2ww and when  pg as it can cause uterine contractions ('in high doses' but if you want to be super careful, avoid).

And I just remembered this too: warm feet = warm uterus 

*Rungirl* - it seems to differ from cons to cons but a few of the IVF ladies have been told to take aspirin. I started it (75mg/day max) on my second cycle of Clomid to try and get a thicker endo lining. Seems that Clexane does the same thing (ie, thin blood to increase flow).
*
Hi Pompey, Max, Tig, Kitten, Shemonkey, Arnie, Kat, Joey, Lu *

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend!

xoxo

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## katk

Hi Hunnies,

I don't know what I'd have done over the past week or so without you guys, you've been tremendous, so caring, so funny and great listeners. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart, you're true stars xxx 

Pompey - I'm watching Strictly too, well that is if you're not fast asleep by now! Hope you get a good rest x 

Tig - hope the queasiness has gone and you're feeling good, I'm away to look at your stockings. Just read that back and that last part sounds a bit dodgy but you know what i mean!   

Shemonkey -how's thing with you my dear?  

Max - glad to hear all went well yesterday, try to stay nice and relaxed during the 2ww   

Arnie- I'm sure you and dp have made up and are having a great time together, enjoy your break and hear from you when you're back 

Kd74-thanks for the tips you got from your acupuncture therapist, I went for acu just before iui to warm the tummy too... praying it has had the desired effect! 

Kitty - hope everything goes well for you next week, please keep us posted. 

To everyone else hope you're all good and enjoy the weekend.

I've got my test at 8.15 on Weds, starting to get more anxious,nervous, excited and a whole host of other emotions as the time gets closer!!    

Hear from you all soon

Kat xxxxx


----------



## toots6574

hey everyone hows things going 

well our iui went very smothly on thursday all 50 million (or could be 15 couldnt hear woman very well)  and none came out so all good  

smoking not going great feel like a total failure to ann marie that i constantly let her down 

someone was asking about treatment prices our iui costs us 250 with donor sperm this includes all scas blood ests ect and our donor sperm the only extra we pay is upto 200 pound if we need any drugs ect but that is the most if we went for ivf we would be 2500 at most we are really lucky compared to you all i thought we were hard done by because we wouldnt get funding (only reason was because we are same sex couple  )

were now on that dreaded 2 week wait ann marie thinks it is going to happen this month she feels really different not sure if its good  the last think i want is to get her hopes up and it be negative but on the other hand what else do you have if you cant hope 

good luck everyone with ur ttc im sorry about rubbish advice still trying to rememeber everyone and trying to keep up 


lots of baby dust to everyone and i mean that from the bottom of my heart


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello 

Pompey having a good weekend so far?  as for IVF still waiting sweete getting impatient now but hay what can I do.

Kitten


----------



## KittyB

kd74 said:


> *KittyB* - I also have a 'cold' disposition physically according to my acupuncturist. I *love* the idea of the bump/belly band! Let me know how you get on with that.
> 
> To help warm your uterus from inside and increase the blood flow, here are a few things I've done on my acu's advice:
> > instead of drinking cold water I drink either hot water / herbal tea or room temp water
> > I was eating salad for lunch every day (incl during winter) - she explained raw veges take a lot of energy to digest and so it's better to eat something like soup - easy to digest + warming
> > cut right down on dairy products... I couldn't do this! I love cheese and yoghurt too much, but what you can do is have a hot drink at the same time (and full-fat dairy is good for fertility, so don't cut it out totally)
> > rather than cold milk on cereal for brekkie, eat porridge.
> 
> Unless you're vege (like me!) then red meat and chicken are considered warming, along with: ginger, chilli, honey (good to have in a cup of hot water), molasses and loads more listed on this great site:
> http://acupuncture.rhizome.net.nz/Deficiency/YangDeficiency.aspx
> 
> ...except I would avoid fennugreek and cinnamon during 2ww and when  pg as it can cause uterine contractions ('in high doses' but if you want to be super careful, avoid).
> 
> And I just remembered this too: warm feet = warm uterus


Thank you so much for the information. I had already read about ginger, and have been told to avoid cold foods and drinks. I love my dairy stuff too, I wonder if that's a cause of the coldness or just coincidence?

My feet are warmer since I did acupuncture last year, but for some reason my belly is staying cool. I didn't know about cinnamon though, will avoid it (better safe than sorry).

I haven't managed to find pineapple juice yet, so I've been forcing myself to eat raw pineapple. And I hate it. Bleh. Still, if it works, great.

Hope you're all OK, and having a good weekend.


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Hope you're all having a good weekend, weather's really nice down here hope it lasts  

Kitten - Weekend's being nice and relaxing, off shopping this afternoon   Hope you don't have to wait too much longer  

Toots - Don't feel bad about struggling to give up smoking, treatment is a stressful time on it's own without giving up smoking at the same time  Lots of     for Ann Marie

Kat - I managed to stay awake to the end of Strictly but feel much better now I've had 10 hours sleep   Not long now until you test     would be so nice to see another bfp on here  

 to everyone else    


PompeyD


----------



## 12tigger

Hi there everyone 

So, how are the 2WW's doing then?

Pompey & Lu you are the same day as me - any signs? Feeling positive? So pleased to hear you got lots of sleep in Pompey - that certainly helps

So many other people are testing sooner - how are you all doing?

Toots - glad to hear all went well, keep going at the giving up smoking. I hear the patches are marvelous but apparently you have to go for the full strength first.

Kat - hope you got to watch Strictly

I swing from being optimistic to dreading doing the test  

Only 9 more days to go!

Hope you all have a really nice afternoon in the sunshine

Love Tig


----------



## Guest

Hope everyone's ok today  

Have my fingers, toes, eyes and everything crossed for all our 2wwers        

Not feeling too fantastic, have had a bad AF and boobs hurt like crazy still,   hormones!!  

Love and   xxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Hope you are all ok. Sorry i havent been around much, i am trying to avoid thinking all things ttc and 2ww! But boy is it dragging!

Pompey, hope you are doing ok? Hows your 2ww going? Think you are due to test the day after me     for us!

Shemonkey, really glad you are giving IUI another go, this WILL be the one that works for you   

Tigger, you were saying about how you felt really positive at first now you are feeling pretty much like the IUI hasnt even happened etc, well i feel exactly the same, im also analysing every twinge/cramp/sensation i have, like yesterday (my day 7post IUI) i had a few crampy type pains, felt like ovulation type pains really, and i convinced myself that it was implantation cramps  

Katk, good luck for Wed everything crossed for you.

Max, hows your 2ww going?

Arnie, i hope you and dh have made up now?!  

Lu, how are you doing? Has the bleeding subsided?

Sorry to all i have missed (and i know there will be many, it is so busy on here now!) Really hope you are all ok.

Nothing to report from me really. I went to the chemist to ask what i could use for my (sorry tmi) thrush and they said they wouldnt advise using anything at the mo whilst on 2ww, so they advised natural yoghurt, and you know what, its only worked!! No more discomfort, so there you go top tip for the day, if, like me, you would prefer not to use chemicals etc, then there you go! Nothing to report on the 2ww from me though, slight crampy type pains but not a lot else tbh. Im day 8 post IUI now so surely i would be feeling something??

Lyndsey


----------



## 12tigger

Hi there you two

Shemonkey - So sorry to hear your Af is crap - we are all thinking of you love, I expect i'll be there two in a week and a bit  

Lyndsey - thank you for your words re 2WW - made me feel so much better and less alone!  
Thanks for the natural yoghurt thumbs up too. I bet its quite messy though isnt it? Try to keep away from the sanitary towels and underwear (you on pessaries?) and let the air flow!!! 

Speak to you all soon

Love Tig


----------



## gelatogirl

1st IUI today...... should I be lying with my legs up the wall?? Anyone starting on 2ww??

I'm having a bit of a 'what have we done?' moment as yesterday on my 2nd scan, there were 3 follicles at 22, 15 and 13mms. I assumed they would scan again today before the IUI but they didn't, it was a long wait as we decided to thaw a 2nd vial of frozen sperm as the 1st only had 4 million swimmers and the embryologist suggested more would be better.....we don't have the money to have lots of rounds so decided to go for it. Then the IUI happened -  and was over before I could blink and say 'by the way, triplets will kill me' (we already have a 4 yr old conceived before DH had a spinal cord injury). The Dr doing the scan yesterday did mention the increased risk of multiples, but didn't mention what my options were. I'm now anxious (overwrought, I know!!) and thinking we should have discussed abandoning. I would have liked to have known the size of the follicles today. 

Does anyone with more experience than me know if these sizes sound risky?? The biggest had matured from 18mm to 22mm in the 24hrs between the 1st and 2nd scan.

Also, when I had the pregnyl shot yesterday the nurse mentioned that I would be given some pessaries for after the IUI to help thicken the womb lining. There was no mention of that from my cons. today and I forgot all about that till now. Should I chase this up? And what am I asking for??

Finally, my DH is away on business for the 1st time in ages so I did all this on my own and am going a bit bonkers now. Anyway, if anyone wants to reply or do the dreaded 2ww with me, jump in!! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joeyrella

i had three follicles between 19 and 22mm measured 48hrs before the insemination and no one indicated to us this was anything to worry about either.
my 2ww is going alright so far, i feel strangely calm, but i'm only 3 days in and think i will get worse as time goes on. 
hope everyone else is okay
x


----------



## 12tigger

Evening all!

Joeyrella  - good luck with 2ww - im on day 6 of it and its doin my head in!

Gelatogirl - When i had the IUI i had 4 follies, 1 bigger than the others. I have to admit that multiple pregnancies didnt cross my mind cos im so desparate for a baby i'll take whatever happens ... more the merrier! I do take your point though, especially as you have a little one already. If I were you I would just sit back and see what happens. The pessaries are hormones to help the womb lining develop. . I take 1 every 12 hours and if i do fall pregant im supposed to continue until 12weeks. Chase it up on mon, dont suppose the time lapse will make too much difference. Best of luck and dont panic!


----------



## toots6574

hey girls 

well were also on the dreaded 2ww i swear it feels like torture for us both 

although really worried ann marie has had really bad cramps today on day3 from our iui im worried not a good sign  

gelatogirl:    we went through everything from legs up in the air to reiki treatments and everything i think we try to stay positive i worry more than her and almost analyse every twinge she has just stay strong and relax i hope it works sending you lots of   and of course


----------



## gelatogirl

Morning girls

thanks for messages. It's great to get up on Day 1 (!!) of my 2ww and read your support. Going for acupuncture tomorrow, to make a my womb a 'baby palace' as the lovely alison put it last time I saw her. 

Fingers crossed for you all, have a nice Sunday.


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Tig - How are you today? Hope you're still being optimistic       Bit scared that this time next week I'll have tested, eek! When's your OTD?

Shemonkey - Hope your bad af is on it's way out   You feeling better today?

Gelatogirl -   if you had a pregnyl shot this should have stopped the follies growing too much more, would have thought the 13mm might not have been quite mature enough. Chances of triplets would be very small. There's lots of us on the thread & 2ww at the moment so loads of support  

Toots - Cramps in the first few days are completely normal, I'm still getting them now. Just our bodies reacting to the treatment, too early to be a good or bad sign    

Joeyrella - Good that you're feeling calm, hope it continues    

Lyndsey - Glad the yoghurt did the trick   I'm only getting cramps, but more than on previous cycles. Don't worry about no other symptoms, doesn't mean it's not working    

Lu - How's your 2ww goinng?    

Have a good Sunday everyone   Back to more positive visualisation for me    


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone  

Where's the   gone today?

PompeyD- glad you're still feeling positive, hope the cramps are a really good sign hun      Feeling much better today thanks   x

gelatogirl-   and welcome! As Pompey has said the 13mm follie was probably slightly small so try not to worry too much (hard I know)   As for the pessaries, I  use them as I have low progesterone but a lot of people don't have to use them, ring your clinic tomorrow and check, it won't be too late to start using using them if they want you to. There are loads of girls on here on the 2ww so you've got loads of support, good luck     x

toots- how are you and Ann Marie doing hun? I know it's hard but try not to stress too much about every twinge and niggle   They are all a completely normal part of the treatment and are not a sign that anything is wrong. Try and think positively, you WILL be mummies      x

Tig- how are you hun? Try and keep positive, it is so hard isn't it?   Are you feeling better now, hope the tiredness and nausea have gone, you really don't need that on top of worrying whether the treatment has worked or not      x

joeyrella- Good that you're feeling calm, good luck     x 

Lyndsey- glad the yoghurt worked   Day 8 is still very early to feel anything, a lot of girls on FF who have had a bfp have had no symptoms at all even days/weeks afterwards,   for a bfp for you     x

Kitty- hope you're managing to keep your tummy warm!     x

Kitten- can you ring Barts to chase them up hun? x

Kat- not long to go, have everything crossed for you     x

Lu, Max, Chelle you ok?      x

I'm fairly certain I've missed someone,   sorry if I have, sooo many of us  

AF pretty much gone now so now waiting for next AF, my life seems to be broken down into cycle length chunks at the moment   Luckily I have quite short natural cycles so hopefully will only be about 2-3 weeks till I can start again    

Love and  

 Shemonkey xxx


----------



## Lulu2003

Pompey and Tig - my two cycle buddies - hope you're doing ok.   I'm not good, bleeding loads this weekend, more like a proper AF so it would be an absolute miracle if I was pregnant... trying to be positive, I have one IVF on nhs so will give that our best shot.

Toots - I'm sure the cramps are to do with the basting, I read it can cause cramping rather than anything too negative.

Shemonkey - glad your AF has pretty much gone now chick. You must be feeling loads better now that's stopped. 

Gelatogirl - hello and welcome!! I agree, I'm sure the 13mm was too small to ovulate. My clinic won't inseminate with 3 follicles in case of multiple pregnancy! 

Lyndsey - when's your test date? Pretty soon now right? Good luck for that and glad the yog worked!! I get thrush a lot, especially when using the fertility drugs. 

Kat - good luck for Weds, although I've lost track with being away and I can remember what it's for, I'm so sorry.

Kitten - waiting is rubbish isn't it!! 

Hello everyone else - there's loads of us now isn't there!!

Well Ryan and I are going to change hospital to Nottingham QMC - they have better results there and they will take us from Leicester. Daft thing is though that they want all the fertility tests done again, even though I've just had them all done at Leicester. Plus we have to wait around 6-8 weeks for an appointment one all the tests are done which takes around 2-3 weeks as Ryan has got to have sperm done again, despite just having it all measured at Leicester for our IUI last week!   I feel more positive about Nottingham, despite the hour drive for each scan!

I know I should try and remain positive about this go at IUI but it's 6 days after IUI and I'm still bleeding and now full on so be honest ladies - it doesn't look go does it?

Anyway on a more positive note - I've just had a lovely weekend by the seaside with my mum! She lives in Sutton on Sea! It's great to get some sea air when you're feeling down.

Much love ladies and positive thoughts
Lu x


----------



## 12tigger

Yay Lu you're back!!!!  

So sorry to hear you're still bleeding. The only thing that crosses my mind about this is that it must be hormone induced, due to the length of time it's been going on. So, you never know Lu, all might not be lost.

I think its a great idea to change clinics. You start to get associations with places and a fresh start might be what you need.

Sorry to hear about the repeat of tests but at least they are being thorough.

Thinking of you and SO glad you're back, I was getting worried about you! 

Much love

Tig


----------



## PompeyD

Lu,

It's so rubbish that you're still bleeding. Have you spoken to the clinic to see if they would consider funding another cycle for you  if because of the bleeding it doesn't work? Cheaper for them than funding IVF   If you do need the IVF good to be with a clinic that you're happier with even if it does mean lots of repeat tests  
Glad you had good time with your Mum, I agree that the sea air is great   Take care & lots of positive vibes to stop that bleeding        


PompeyD


----------



## gelatogirl

OK - here's a really basic question. When do I test?? 

In the hospital handouts it says 16 days post IUI. My consultant said to test in 2 weeks time - so 14 days. My AF would usually be expected 18 days after the IUI. I'm aware of not testing too early, so wonder if 14 days (or 4 days before AF would be due) might be too soon? What do you reckon ladies??

thanks, off to make yet another cup of herbal tea.....


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

My clinic say to test after 17 days, but I think they do tend to vary. I've been testing after 13 days, but know the trigger shot can take up to 14 days to leave your system. If your consultant said 2 weeks I'd be tempted to go with that    


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Arnie, Fran and Rungirl, I forgot you   How are you doing? xxx


----------



## Guest

gelatogirl, our clinic says to test after 14 days so you should be ok, especially if your consultant said to test then     x


----------



## gelatogirl

Thanks Shemonkey - I know I'll be itching to by then!


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Yep, still here busy week-end and looking forward to monday to sit at my desk!!
Its getting so busy, hard to keep up with everyone.
Anyone due to test next week
Sending lots of positive vibes to all


----------



## joeyrella

i've got to test after 16 days, an additional two days' torture!


----------



## rungirl

Hi,
My clinic says 18 after insemination!!!  that's nearly a 3 ww.


----------



## gelatogirl

Rungirl - your clinic is tough! Or is that based on your cycle?

Joeyrella - are you at UCH/CRGH by any chance? I'm there and all their handouts say 16 days. I'm going to see if I can hold out that long! 

Next question - which test kit do you all recommend? MY ACU don't supply one, which I'm glad about as at their prices......

I've used Clearblue in the past (fondly remembering 1st ever PG test with my best friend aged 18, both shaking in our boots! - false alarm of course!) but haven't used one since DDs conception in 2004 - I'm guessing the technology has moved on a bit in 5 years. Tesco own brand or something classier?? Time for a poll...


----------



## Guest

gelatogirl, First Response are good but tbh I reckon Tesco/Boots/Superdrug etc own brand are probably just as good but I do always go with FRER. Clearblue Digi are good too but there's just something about watching the lines develop (hopefully    ) and I just don't like the NOT PREGNANT actually being there in words  

Rungirl- 18 days??!!! Do your clinic like you to suffer or what


----------



## KittyB

I was told 14 days, but with my short LP, anything past 12 days is exciting for me.  

I have my 'belly warmer' on, but my tum is still cool.   

Good luck to everyone, will catch up with you all tomorrow.


----------



## toots6574

hey girls  

i would recomend the clear blue always the mos popular work best lol

weve to wait 17 days after iui before we can test im telling you it feels like it gets longer every month  

but were due to test day afte my birthday hopefully an amzing late b day present    

well speak tommorow ladies sweet dreams and lots of


----------



## katk

Hi Ladies,

Can't believe I've only been away for a day, so much has been happening on here! 

Shemonkey - glad AF is going, going , nearly gone and that you're feeling better x  

Lu- good to have you back, really sorry to hear you're still having the bleeding. On a positive note though, I think that's a good decision for you to change clinic, I'm sure you'll feel much more positive knowing they have better success rates. You never know you might not even need to move clinic... try to stay positive for this cycle x   

Pompey/Tig - just over half way through...not long to go now!    


Kitty- hope the belly warmer is working!!  

Toots- try not to worry about the twinges I had them too in the days after the insem.  


Rungirl,Arnie,Joeyrella, Gelatogirl how are you all doing?  

I feel okay, nothing much to report on the symptom front, test on Weds morn , unless AF turns up beforehand! I'm on day 12 and I usually only have 10-11 days in the LP but probably the prog pessaries are lengthening things out a bit.  

Night everyone

Kat xxx


----------



## gelatogirl

Thanks for your replies about your test kit preferences. 

Gotta go to bed, busy day tomorrow juggling a job where the client doesn't know what's going on in my life, and me running away to acupuncture at 11am to try to get this lot to bed in! Gotta ring the clinic to see if I should really be on the prog pessaries, so may need to get down there too... and pack that all into my DDs school hours. So much for taking it easy huh!

So fingers crossed for Kat who seems to be the next up for testing! And the rest of you, may it be a good week ahead.

xx


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

That's what my clinic says 18 days til testing!!!  
I think its to cover the false positives from the hormones/pregnaly etc.  My period is usually 28 days, so that's an extra 4 days.  As we didn't use iui this month i'll probably start testing early.....
I had a bad experience with the clearblue conception indicator, when i had my mc, so think i just stick to tesco/superdrug tests with the two red lines!!!
Kat - Wednesday, eh, sending you lots of positive thoughts.
Gelatogirl - did you get your pesseries
Fingers crossed, everything crossed for lots of bfp.
big hugs,
rungirl
xxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Ladies,

Can I join you?  I have been lurking for a while   but think the maddness is setting in now   so time to start posting!

I've in the middle of my 1st cycle, not been too bad so far but think the stress and worry has caught up with me today - hope I'm going to ovulate at exactly the wrong time and not get to basting.  I was prescribed Clomid & Menopur but at 5 day scan they said not to do the Menopur as I had 3 little ones on the left and one on the right.  I went for my day 11 scan today expecting to be told to do trigger and having basting Wednesday but I'm not quite ready, I have a follie on my left at 14mm and a right at 15mm.  They have said to have another scan on Friday .... does this seem too far away?  Stresssssss.  What size do follies tend to grow to until ovulation?! 

From your experience how late has it been doing trigger shot and insem?  My next scan will be day 15 which will mean   trigger day 16 insem day 18.  Has anyone else been as late as this?

I tried to ask questions about when I might ovulate but she just said they will tell me on Fridays scan when to do trigger and start having sex - at this point I lost complete faith, I'm having DIUI and don't have anyone to get jiggy with  - chance would be a fine thing   Not very reassuring at all regarding timing, which is pretty flippin crucial!!All the info she gave was based on my getting jiggy. And as the bigger one was on the right I had to ask if the left would release egg too (I don't have a right tube), I didn't really get an answer.

Sorry for a stressy me me me first post!  Will hopefully be able to offer support to you ladies along the way  

Lots of   to everyone
Jovi x


----------



## rungirl

Hi Jovigirl,

And breathe.....and relax!  All sounds fine when we did our 1st iui we had about the same dates as yourself, and all was fine.  I think they are just waiting for your follicles to get bigger, and i guess the few extra days will hopefully help.  You can't ovulate until you have the trigger shot.
We also didn't get jiggy, just did insemination crossed our fingers - everyone is different.

It is a very streesful time, physically with all the hormones and pressure of getting that bfp!!  try and relax. 
Sening you lots of positive energy.
big hugs 
rungirl
xxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Jovigirl, Hello and welcome! Try not to stress hun, i know this is so difficult at these kinda times! I dont think they go on the size of the follicle exactly, what they told me at the clinic was that a mature follicle gives off a certain amount of estrogen (say 500 units) and this is what they go on when they get your blood resuts back (i presume they take your blood when you have a scan?) So the actual 'size' of the follie doesnt really matter as such, and although you could ovulate without taking the trigger shot, this would only happen if they werent monitoring you, they will be timing it just right for your follies to be nice and mature. It is possible that the 2 will release though, but again this will depend on how mature the other follie is. Oh yeah and as for what cycle day do other people have their IUI, i was cd20 this time, so dont panic hun. As for having   we were told not to as dh had to abstein and save up his   before the IUI, so dont know why they would be telling you to 'go for it'! All the luck in the world hun, keep us posted.  

Lyndsey


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Got that carried away with my post to Jovigirl i posted it and forgot the rest!

Gelatogirl, how did your acupuncture go, is your womb now a 'baby place' hows the 2ww treating you?

Tig, how the 2ww going?? When you testing hun?

Pompey, how you doing, i think you are a day or so behind me on the 2ww, ive been having ovulation type cramps since Fri (day 7) they keep coming on and off, i cant understand it, i cant be ovulating, can i! Aaaargh this 2ww drives you mad doesnt it, analysing everything. Everything crossed for your test day.  

Shemonkey, i know what you are saying about your life being in cycle chunks, we are desperate to book a hol for next year, but i keep saying we cant book anything until we have had all the treatment we can and are either pg or have to rethink..... Horrible really isnt it, its like our lives are on hold, will be worth it though! Hope you can get back onto injecting soon.... 

Lu, my test day is Fri hun, im sooo nervous! I cant believe how rubbish your clinic have been about this whole bleeding thing with you, im so sorry this hasnt subsided. Come and join me at Care Nottingham, they are wonderful there, would it be much more of a journey for you? Care is where that new DNA/embryo testing technique has been developed (recently been on the news??) Would be nice to have you at same clinic Although having said this, i have heard great reports about Nurture at QMC too! Hope wherever you choose treat you better than where you are now!!  

Rungirl, Joeyrella, Kittyb, Toots, Katk, i hope you are all ok??

Nothing to report from me really symptom wise, a few ovulation type cramps thats about it, sometimes i feel quite positive then others i think dont be stupid it would be like finding a needle in a haystack that   to find that egg....  Who knows, i do know that if this 2ww isnt over soon i will go completely   

Lyndsey


----------



## 12tigger

Hi all

Hi Jovigirl - come and join the fun   if you can call it that when you've got a bunch of women desparate to have a baby drugged up the eyeballs (not to mention ovaries) with hormones ..... Im sure everything will be fine with your dates. With us they scan and measure the follicles and its that info that tells them you are about to Ov. No blood tests at my place. Your follies have to be bigger than ?mm but smaller than ?mm (so sorry i cant remember the numbers and its only been a week!)  They give you injection to do 72 hours before planned IUI time and away you go. Guess every clinic is different.

Lyndsey - the last bit of your post made me laugh   

Im on the same 2WW as Lu & Pompey - we test sun/mon coming. 

Rungirl - I loved your message! My clinic says test on day 14 (counting day 1 as IUI day) so for me that day will actually be day 26 of my cycle but then I have a 33 day cycle so im guessing that all might not be lost if i get a   next Mon?  

Oh my head!

Well ladies today i received some c**p news about my employment situation ... real stress like you wouldnt believe ... about to be unemployed ... hmm ... cant go into details and will have to go back & remove some of my earlier messages as they gave too much personal information. Say no more on the subject but could do without the stress when im on the 2ww. Trying hard to remain calm   Just please send some calming thoughts my way.

Anyone know if its ok to bathe on 2WW.The nurse at our place said no but i want to check with you lot - and i need to dive into some bubble therapy ....

Love to you all, sorry for not including everyone in the personals but having a bad day ....

Tig


----------



## PompeyD

Evening ladies,

Lyndsey - I'm good thanks, well as good as you be when being driven mad by the 2ww   The ovulation pains are probably just your ovaries settling after tx, wouldn't actually be ovulation pains now. What day you due to test?    

Jovi -   I've had follie at 22mm when I've done trigger shot and my clinic go purely on size no blood tests. Sounds like you've got 2 good ones growing    

Kat - How are you feeling today? No af dance for you       

Kitty - Hope your belly has warmed up   How are you getting on?

Gelatogirl - Hope your day wasn't too hectic & the acupunture helped  

Tig - Into the 2nd week now, you finding it's really starting to drag now?   Just seen your post, sorry you've had bad day   I had a very nice bath last night, not too hot though  

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all okay     I just want to know now, getting fed up of waiting. Have no symptoms and another 6 sleeps before I can test. Think I may need the   soon!


PompeyD


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thank you everyone  

Rungirl ... breath & relax was exactly what I needed to do!    Will have a nice soak in the bath (one bonus of delaying, a few extra soaks!) and do my hypno later!

Lyndsey you made me laugh forgetting the rest of your post!  Thanks for your help ..... I think they must have thought I was doing a monitored natural cycle or something    politely reminded them I am single!  Friday just seems so far away, need to get my PMA back! They don't do blood tests for monitoring, just scans.  Good luck for test day     

Tig see you are on the 2WW too - lots of      heading your way too.  Sorry to hear about job situation, hope it doesn't bring too much stress your way  

Hello Pompey - nice to meet you.  Lots of 2WWers here at the minute      let us know when we need to send out the     in force!

Look forward to chatting and getting to know you all, thanks for the calming thoughts!
Jovi x


----------



## joeyrella

hi everyone
my 2ww calm has passed, feeling kind of crazed today.  my cousin announced she is 12weeks pregnant, her son is only 4 months old, kind of threw me in to an involuntary rage    i'm feeling really pre-menstrual today, hope its the drugs and not a sign that the treatment hasn't worked

12tigger - sorry to hear you've had bad job news, it can't help the stress levels but try to stay calm.  think you asked about bathing?  i was told not to have a really hot bath in the 2ww. 

gelato - did you get the pessaries? i know i am becoming slightly obsessed with the things, its all i seem to post about. 

hello & welcome jovigirl!

sending everyone


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

I stand corrected then, looks like im one of the lucky ones who gets scanned and blood taken (pin cushion!) They do say its something to do with the amount of estrogen a mature follies gives off you see, cos there was someone on here once who only had small follies (less than 10mm but still went ahead with IUI) but hey i dont know?! 

Plenty of      and   to all

Lyndsey


----------



## gelatogirl

Hey Jovigirl, welcome to the gang! - My experience of IUI no 1 on Sat (cd12)was preceeded by 2 days of scans before. No bloods. The largest on day 10 was 18mm with some smaller. They asked me to test for LH with urine tester in case the surge was there next morning but it wasn't so they scanned again. This time the 18mm was 22mm and the other 2 were 15 and 13mm. Post IUI I was sweating about having triplets as not much was explained to me. Today my acupunctuist set me straight and said 'Your biggest is the Queen bee and should dominate, the 15mm could have made it to 18mm and released an egg, the 13mm isn't a contender with the others being bigger." Does that help?? I had IUI on Sat with the pregnyl shot 24 hrs before, but I swear looking at my knickers (sorry!!) today might be ovulation day as the CM is doing that stretchy thing. I just hope some of the boys are still hangin' around in the dark corners.

Joeyrella, Rungirl - nope, no pessaries.... my acupuncturist was also surprised they didn't want me to have them. The nurse said something incoherent about me having had Clomid so no pessaries, didn't need them. I asked if she was sure and she said same again. I find that over and over I allow myself to be fobbed off with incomplete info and instead of asking something specific I just ask 'Are you sure?' or something daft that doesn't get a proper answer.

Joeyrella - sorry about the cousin situation. Can be totally maddening can't it? I'm sure you're all over the place chemically so don't get too bothered about feeling pre-mentrual.

Tig, sorry about the crap work news. My brilliant acupuncturist also set me straight about baths/heat as I got myself into a lather about putting a hot water bottle on my tummy the eve after the IUI. She said immersion in a hot bath can definitely raise your temperature but a little local heat won't do too much, so if you are going to have a bath not hot OK?? And while she wasn't endorsing my hot water bottle, she said that in Chinese medicine, they would probably approve as it might counteract the poor sperm being kept in the freezer for so long! 

I believe the acupunture is great for tx but if nothing else, what I get from her is a really nice balanced view of the whole thing so I'd recommend to anyone that they seek this kind of treatment with someone experienced, just to give you some insights you might not get from your clinic. 

other 2wwkers Lyndsey, Tig, Pompey, Lu and especially Kate who is testing tomorrow: hang in there!! Sorry if I missed anyone.

Final tip, bought some really yum pineapple juice with lime from Sainsburys today. So I'm washing the Brazil nuts down with that tonight. Selenium OD here I come!!

Off to see if there is anything on the box.  goodnight all, hope you all sleep soundly! GG xx


----------



## KittyB

12tigger said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hi Jovigirl - come and join the fun   if you can call it that when you've got a bunch of women desparate to have a baby drugged up the eyeballs (not to mention ovaries) with hormones .....


  Sorry you have had bad news about your job, Tig. 

Welcome jovigirl. Try not to worry too much about the timing of the IUI - if you're being monitored, you should be fine. I haven't had bloods done, only scans, and my follies can grow pretty quickly (and on Clomid, I ovulate early too), so if I have any concerns, I call and get an extra scan - better safe than sorry.

Hope everyone is doing OK. I managed to put myself on a downer last night reading my book about fertility, and I saw somewhere (maybe in Zita West?) that after 6 IUI cycles, a woman is unlikely to get pregnant (by IUI).  Surely my doctor wouldn't keep us doing treatment that was unlikely to work? Have to try to stay positive anyway. I have felt a bit odd today, very bloated and crampy, but it's only 5DPO so too early for it to be interesting.

My tummy isn't too cold at the moment. I have been wearing my belly band all day, and drinking some ginger tea at work. I will try to get myself soup for lunch the next few days, instead of a sarnie.

I also forcefed myself some pineapple today - gah, it's vile stuff. Just as well I can hide behind my computer monitor at work so the guy sitting opposite me can't see me gurning. Bleh.


----------



## gelatogirl

Kitty

Back to my acupuncturist guru... she said that if you are 35 + you would expect to take 12 months to get pg naturally. So ideally you'd do 12 cycles of IUI and one would eventually work. I have also read that it doesn't work much after 4 or so goes. But I don't see why this would be, other than most people becoming impatient to try something with better odds. 12 cycles would also be prohibitively expensive...

Funny that you're on the other side of the pineapple divide from me. Sorry if my post about juice reminded you of your ordeal earlier!!
GGxx


----------



## toots6574

hey girls  

welcome jovigirl hope yo get all the support that yo need  

12 tigger im glad your tummy is starting to heat up  

joeyrella im sorry about your cousin i know how it feels my sister is pregnant with her 5th and we are still trying to concieve our first seems evrywhere we turn there are babies or people pregnant its gutting  

tig im really sorry to hear about the work news i hope it all works out for you but at the end of the day one places loss and anothers gain chin up babes 

lyndey your not the only lucky one ann marie is only having scans too luckly she doesnt feel like a pin cusion  

pompey sending you all the     in the world for your up coming test   weve still got another 1 days to go i swear im sure it gets longer and longer  

can i ask if anyone has had the side effect of crankiness on there second iui ann marie is in a serious bad mood for 3 days now and cant explain why she didnt have this first time round with the hcg shot and i havnt put her in a bad mood lol or anyone else even she cant explain it  

oh before i forget i know this sounds really strange but i had a dream about someone dying last night i know its not good but is in my case it means that someone i know is pregnant it always happens when i have a dream like that although whats really strange is ann marie is having the same dream as me about the same person how freaky is that  

well sending you all lots of     and a million tons of  

lynz xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Toots I was always grumpy and tiered and felt fat and bloated so I think its normal Hun.

Hello peeps how we all doing.

Pompey hospital rang said my letter shall be with me soon as it has been sent yay.

Kitten


----------



## PompeyD

That's great news Kitten   really excited for you   IVF works for you    


PompeyD


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks pompey I shall fill you in Hun.

Kitten


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello ladies,

Toots sorry to hear ann-marie is suffering 2WW    it's so stressful,   for you both.  When's test day?

KittyB thanks for your advice ..... ov'ing early on clomid was what I was worried about, my first time on drugs so who know's what might go on!  Hope this time is your time    

GG I meant to get round to acupuncture but never got myself organised in time    

I rang clinic this morning and have a scan for Thursday morning ....if I'm ready I will have to do my trigger shot there and then and have basting Fri afternoon - a little early but will be over 24 hours so hopefully not too early. Clinic do not do treatment on a Saturday.  Or, if it looks like I will last the weekend without Oving before trigger then do shot Saturday evening and basting Monday.

     to all our 2WW ladies    

Sorry not to mention everyone, will try to keep up!
Take care all,
Jovi x


----------



## Arnie

Evening everyone,
Just got back from sunny Devon, was lovely and relaxing, sort of, although went into worry overdrive at times.  Went for a dive (what with me about to get pregnant    thought we'd best get one last one in!). After agreeing then started worrying about the pressure squashing my poor follies, then when we came out was worried about my tummy being too cold (if only i'd had a belly band with me!), so had two cups of tea and then worried about too much caffeine, doh! Also, skipped breakfast one day and was feeling quite hungry by about 11ish, next thing I had to get dp to stop the car and I threw up! Anyone else find the medication affects them like that?
Hope everyone is ok and not too crazed!
Are you testing tomorrow Kat? Good luck honey,    
xx


----------



## PompeyD

Kat - Lots of luck for testing tomorrow, got everything crossed for you      

Sorry for no personals, not feeling great today   Hope you're all okay  


PompeyD


----------



## katk

Evening Ladies,

Just a quick post as I'm so uptight and nervous about tomorrow for the test. Hosp taking blood in the morning and then I think they call you in the afternoon to let you know if you're pregnant or not... feel sick at the thought of knowing that this time tomorrow I'll know either way!    

Thanks Arnie & Pompey for your kind words and thinking about me, hope you are feeling better Pompey and that tomorrow brings back those positive vibes you were having a few days ago. Arnie glad you had a lovely time away, hope you're well.   

To everyone else hope you're all doing well.   

Take care and I'll let you know whether it's a   or a   !!!!!      


Kat xxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for tomorrow kat


----------



## joeyrella

this is so nerve wracking, good luck for tomorrow Kat.


----------



## 12tigger

Evening all!

Kat - best of luck for tomorrow    

Pompey - sending you     - hope you are ok

Arnie - mmm sounds promising love! (Ive had queasiness ((spelling? )), aches and pains but not actually thrown up) When do you test, remind me my poor brain is frazzled!

Toots - say hi to Anne Marie from us, tell her WE KNOW!, just that we know!

Jovigirl - so pleased its all coming together for you - wish id had the courage to go it alone years ago - you're an inspiration

KittyB - loved the vision you painted of being force fed pineapple ... mad me  

Lyndsey, Lu - how you both doin?

 to everyone else

Ive been lying low a bit today. Here's a little advice I had from my councellor today - some of you might take something from it:

On testing day its very important to have thought through the potential outcomes (like we havent already been doing that for the last 7000 hours??). However, her point was - have a mental plan prepared and agreed / voiced to yourself and partner (if applicable) For example ; If the test is negative we/i have another go at IUI/move onto IVF etc etc. Remind yourself that, although devastating, a negative result will not kill you (god i hope not) and that you have survived such dissappointment before. Hopefully this will go someway to limiting the anxiety. 

(AND Obviously if you get a positive result you get yourselves on this site and shout it from the bloody rooftops   )

Dont know if this is of any use to any of you. Just a thought.

Hope you're all well

Love

Tig


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi Ladies

I'm finally back! I have been keeping up with all your posts but kind of needed a break from it all and we have also now got a new (and hopefully) broadband provider, so the site shouldn't crash everytime I try and post!!! Its good timing actually as today is day 2 of the cycle and have started injecting tonight. I'm getting DH to do it for me this time, because although i'm a complete control freak, i think its important that he's involved

Shemonkey – Hiya! Hows it going? Are you doing medicated IUI? Sorry can’t remember brain’s turned to mush these days!! x  

Jovi – Hi welcome to the thread. Try not to stress to much. Sometimes it can start to feel like a conveyor belt as the clinic see so many people. Just keep focusing on the end goal. Good luck for Thursday xx 

Lyndsey – try not to go loop the loop (as shirley valentine would say!) I think you must be at a very good clinic if they do bloods with every scan, mine always want to get me in and out as quick as possible!! x  

Tig – so sorry about the work situation, try to keep your chin up x 

Pompey – Stick with it, i’ve got a good feeling for you this month x  

Joey – hello! Don’t think we’ve spoken b4, hope your keeping calm today x  

GG & Kitty – i got my pineapple juice and i got my brazil nuts, but i hate them both. Why couldn’t m&m’s or dairy milk be good for you!!  Well done you for  buying them and being good x 

Toots – My DH doesn’t know what’s hit especially after a couple of go’s on the trot. I’m convinced there must be a build up of hormones. Its only to be expected I guess, but i always feel terrible after i’ve blasted at him for something stupid like playing with the dog too loudly (i really am that silly sometimes)!!! 

Arnie – Try to relax.  I think sometimes the nausea can be brought on more by stress than the drugs. I often get stressed out without realising I am. Hope your feeling better x 

Kat -  Best of luck for tomorrow. I’ll be thinking of you x  

Sorry if i've missed anyone

Great to be back

Love

Chelle
x


----------



## toots6574

hey girls  

kat good luck for tommorow thinking about you    

chellebell thanks glad that we arent alone nice to hear someone else is going through it too  

pompey hope you are ok  

arnie hope you had a fab time and had some fun you needed it  

i also heard that after 6 gos it isnt going to work but our doctor did say that look dont get on a downer about it you may not need that many goes    

tig we go through at least 20 times a month doesnt help me you still feel down but i can understand how it can help other people i hope it helps you  

jovi hope everything goes ok for you on thursday  

hope everyone is ok and speak soon working all day tommorow so not sure if ill be able to get on so everyone take care and speak soon 

lynz xx


----------



## Guest

Kat- Masses and masses of luck for tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you     that it's good news   xx

PompeyD- you ok?    xx

Chelle- good to have you back, am between cycles at the mo so keeping a bit of a low profile but still reading most days   xx 

  everyone else xxx


----------



## KittyB

Just popping in to say hello to everyone   and to wish Kat good luck for today.


----------



## gelatogirl

Good morning - let's hope it's a good day for all today, especially Pompey who sounds down. Sending you sunshine xx

Kat - Good good good luck. I'm hoping you'll be showing us the way to a BFP!!

Quick question, if you don't mind... I've been reading about taking 75mg asprin to help uterus lining etc. Since I wasn't given Progesterone I've been fishing around for anything that will help make the baby palace, well, more palatial?? Anyone else been told to take asprin? And is there any point in me taking it now - 3 days post-IUI?

all the best to you all!

GG


----------



## rungirl

Morning All,

I'm keeping everything crossed for you today Kat,     

Gelatogirl - i've started taking 75mg of asprin for the past week, really hope it helps....

good luck to everyone, let hope we get LOTS of BFP!!!!

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Pompey you ok hun   PM if you like.

Good luck Kat.

Kitten


----------



## Arnie

Morning everyone,
How are we all coping today? Just catching up with your diary Pompey; really sorry you had a bad day yesterday  , try and stay positive   . 
Shemonkey, what you doing posting at 1am? Just coming in after 'avin it large or can't sleep? 
Toots, how's Ann Marie today?
Jovigirl, think you're very brave to do this on your own ... good on you,   all works out for you.
Sending lots of    thoughts to everyone.
The time til my first scan (Sunday) is really dragging.  It feels like I'm already in the 2ww. I'm just praying that on Sunday which will be my day 15, I'll be all ready and can do my injection that evening .... then I'll really start going fruit the loop!
xx


----------



## 12tigger

Hi Arnie

Your PM made me  

Some other things for you to look forward to on the 2WW:

Whilst going 'Fruit de loop' you will notice that your living room ceiling really needs painting

THE BATHROOM
Your bath or shower will become your best friend. Tell partners to use the kitchen sink, cos the bathroom is out of bounds 'just incase' you might need some water therapy.

Despite cleaning your bathroom yesterday, it WILL look filthy the next day and will require you to scrub it AGAIN. Note: this only intensifies as the 2WW progresses.

TWINGES
You will feel every single twinge, nudge, smell and convince yourself you are now carrying twins and that they are playing 1 a side footie at that very moment in your lower regions

At around day 10 of the 2WW you will be convinced you never even had IUI and that its all a mysterious practical joke.

By around day 11 you and your partner (if applicable) will be convinced that you aren't pregnant, you never will get pregnant and what is the bloody point of sticking pessaries up a very private place.

You may also experience the need to indulge in retail therapy - only to the horror of your partner / bank manger / self or all three

You may find that your mood swings are so unpredicatable that even you dont know how you feel.

Please note , this is not an exclusive list, oh no, you may discover some little private annoyances that are specific only to you.

Sorry, WHY DO WE PUT OURSELVES THROUGH THIS??!!!!!!   

Ooooooo I feel better now!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is having a nice day

With love

Tig


----------



## Guest

Tig!

Arnie- wish I'd been 'avin it large but unfortunately no! Not able to sleep this week after bfn and the thought of having to do it all again especially after someone said after 35 its gonna take up to 12 goes   Just feeling a bit  bleeuurrgghhh........

Kat- thinking of you hunny        

PompeyD- how are you feeling today, sending you loads of positive thoughts        

Love and   to everyone else xxx


----------



## Lulu2003

Kat - I've got everything crossed for you to get a positive result!!

Tig - only 4-5 days left for you and Lindsey! I'm not getting stressed as I know it's not worked, still bleeding would you believe. Went to the hospital to query and they also said unlikely to have worked and they will be shocked if it has.

Pompey - how are you feeling today? Better I hope.

Toots - how are you doing? is the 2ww getting to you yet? 

Shemonkey - where did they get that figure of 12 goes from? That seems crazy? Surely that can't be right? Hope you're feeling ok.

Arnie - time does drag doesn't it when waiting for something. Hopefully it'll fly by now we're halfway through the week.

Gelatogirl - I'm sure the asprin will work even now. I don't get pessaries either, it depends on the clinic I think. Or maybe Leicester is just stingy!!

Jovi girl - fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow and hopefully you'll be basting on Friday! Good luck!

Rungirl - how's things with you?

Kitten - yay that your letter has been sent! 

Gosh, a couple of days away and I've really lost track of you all. Work has been busy and Ryan has needed lots of TLC as he was so positive this would work and now he feels I've put a downer on it all by telling him what the hospital said.   
I'm off to a dressmaking class tonight so am really excited about that.

To be honest I'm not even considering myself as being on a 2ww I feel that negative about it all.

Have consultants follow up in a week to review why they went ahead when I was still bleeding.

Lu
x


----------



## Guest

Lu, hope your review goes well and I really hope they let you have another go   How are you feeling, you've been bleeding a long time hunny    xx


----------



## Lulu2003

Shemonkey - I've been bleeding for 19-20 days now. Nurses at the hospital don't seem to be worried though... Not sure I'm so calm as that though. I'm just trying to be patient till I see the consultant next week.

Kat - hope you're ok honey - any news from the blood test?

Lu
x


----------



## katk

Hi Ladies,

I got the call this afternoon and it's a   , have been in tears all afternoon and had to leave work as I got the call just as I was due to go into a meeting. God knows what my colleagues must have thought.

I was trying not to build my hopes up too much as it was the 1st one but I can't believe how upset I am and DH is so gutted too. 
I've now to wait to hear from the clinic as they want me in for a laparoscopy to see about the cyst and any endo that's there, not sure when that will be but hopefully not too long, then it's onto the list for IVF.

This whole process is just so draining and you think will you ever get to be pregnant.

I just want to say that I've loved every minute of being part of this forum, you are all so lovely, you've made me laugh when I've needed it, your kind words have soothed at just the right times and I want to thank you all so so much for being there. As I'm not getting another go of IUI, I'm afraid I'll need to join another group. I just hope that they are as special as you lot.

I'm praying hard for you all on the 2ww to get that   and I'll be waiting to hear how you all get on with your treatment. 

Thanks again girls, you're all stars!    

Take care
Kat xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Kat I am so very very sorry sweetie      

You have been a very important part of this thread and I know I for one will miss you, please pop in every now and again to let us know how you are doing.   that you get your longed for bfp very soon   

Shemonkey xxx


----------



## 12tigger

Dear Kat

so so sorry Kat  

I have been thinking about you all day today

Dont worry about your work colleagues - everyone has something to deal with in the workplace - just tell them you had some bad news (which is true)

Honey, wish there was something I could do to make you feel better, but have a cuddle with your DH and fingers crossed for the IVF. Ive had the lap & dye for cysts and endo so if you need any advice just ask.

Thinking of you love

Tig


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Kat- So sorry IUI didn't work for you     Try and be good to yourselves, wishing you lots of luck that IVF works for you   Take care  

Lu - Hope the review has a good outcome, you deserve another 'go'   really hope you stop bleeding soon  

Shemonkey - Thanks for all the positive thoughts  

Tig - I've done a lot of retail therapy on this 2ww, oh hang on I do that anyway   How's you?

Arnie - Diary is great for off loading, I'd recommend doing one as I've found it really helpful. Glad you had good time in Devon, hope the break has helped your follies to grow    

Kitten - I'm okay thanks   feeling much better today

Chelle - Hope this is the cycle for you   Glad you've got your internet sorted  

Gelatogirl - Thanks for the sunshine   My clinic only give pessaries if they think you need them, not be advised to take aspirin either. As you've had healthy pregnancy before hopefully you will again    

Jovi - Good luck for scan tomorrow, follie dance for you      

Lyndsey - How you getting on? Not long now      

Allie - How are you?

Fran - Have you started tx yet?

Hi to Toots, Kitty, Joeyrella, rungirl & anyone else I've missed      

I'm feeling so much better after yesterday, which was just horrible. Spent most of the evening crying over DH who was great bless him. Got my PMA back though    

 to all
PompeyD


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hey all

Just a quick one from me tonight.

Just wanted to say to Kat i know exactly how you are feeling right now, its awful isnt it, i too had to leave work early, you just feel so emotionally drained, like you say you gear yourself up that it might not have worked, but at the back of your mind there is always that hope that it has. Best of luck to you and DH on your IVF journey.   

So, if you havent guessed already i tested this morning and got a   and i can feel AF on the way as we speak, so onwards and upwards for me too. Dont know if i will be looking at another IUI or whether they may suggest going straight onto IVF for us as this go was so touch and go all the way along......Anyways will update you all soon.

Hope everyone is alright.... 

Lyndsey


----------



## Guest

Oh Lyndsey, So so sorry sweetie


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

Hope everyone's ok

Just wanted to say to Kat and Lyndsey how very sorry am I for you both. Thinking of you xx  

Lots of love 

Chelle
x


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi everyone,

Sorry for not posting for the last week or so - I've been reading every day but my job has become very demanding over the last 2 weeks, I'm In IT (in a Bank) and a 1year long project goes live tomorrow so it's been 13hr days and taking work home.. not ideal on a 2ww.

Such a sad day to come back and post..

Lindsey / Kat - I'm so sorry, it's just the worst feeling in the world, like you've lost something.. it does get better though and you'll be strong and move onto the next adventure - whether it's IUI or IVF. Think how precious and loved our babies will be after all the fighting we did for them...

Tig - how you doing? Hope it's going OK for you.. when do you test? can't be long now..

Lu - I'm glad that the nurses are not worries - I'm sure that would let you know if they had concerns - but it still must be hard - and draining, take care of yourself and don't give up hope.

Shemonkey - 12 goes, god what a thought.. it will work next time..positive thinking...

Arnie - hi chick.. got that wait is a killer isn't it..   everyone talks about the 2ww but the stress of follicle growth, lining thickness and what not is so stressful.. at least during the 2ww it's all done and dusted.. stay strong.. it's not long now.

geletogirl - haven't heard about the aspirin till a few day's ago - I'd check with my nurses but they are not exactly a chatty lot.. I'd rather talk to you lot.. let us know how you get on with it.. I don't think it will matter waiting 3 dpo as it's usually 8-10 day's before the little bean implants so start popping those pills..  

Chellebelle - welcome back - I know what you mean about taking a break.. sometimes you just need to forget a bit about the whole thing and live a normal life (what's that like again??) good luck with the injections..

Jovi  - how you doing - follicles growing like mad I hope..

Fran - Have you started treatment yet?

To everyone else I've missed - love and huggs and sparkles..

I'm on 8dpo and going to test on Monday 28th, I'm know this isn't a good idea but I've taken a month off from being mega good, I've had the odd glass of wine and some tea.. I just felt that after 3 years of TTC and 4 months of IUI that I needed a break.. it's been good but I don't hold out much hope for a BFP.. still we will see next week.

I'm still going to the acupuncturist.. I have no idea if it works but I had the best follicles and lining that I've ever had.. and I'm a bit more chilled so fingers crossed.

 to everyone - I know I don't post all the time right now, but I catch up every day and your chat keeps me going..

Love and hugs

Allie


----------



## PompeyD

Lyndsey - So sorry this cycle was bfn      Let us know what you decide to do next, hope whether it's IUI or IVF that it works for you  

Take care of yourself  


PompeyD


----------



## joeyrella

hi all

Kat and Lyndsey - just a quick one to say i'm really sorry you had disappointing news today.  good luck for however you choose to proceed and hoping for a BFP for you both in the future.
x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Lyndsey and Katk - Just wanted to say so sorry u have both been on such a journey and i know how you must be feeling but time is definately a healer and you find that you'll be onto the next stage of treatment before you know it and i hope that will be the one that gets you your bfp. I have found that a few weeks on after my bfn i'm enjoying being off any treatment and having a bit of normality at the moment the pressures definately off and feel more like my old self, more energy and positive.

Just an update, I've recieved a letter saying we have funding for one ivf which is good, we are looking at next year before the clinic will be able to squeeze us in but thats o.k I'm just going to make the most of my free time at the moment and try and save, take care all and wishing all the 2ww's all the best for the next few days, hang in there x


----------



## Guest

Hey Bee  

Glad you're feeling more like yourself and have some time before your IVF to relax  

xxx


----------



## 12tigger

Well hi there folks!

Lyndsey - how are you feeling today love? 

Shemonkey - I just wanted to let yuo know you're not alone on the sleeping front. i might get off to sleep ok but Im usually wide awake at around 4am, this morning it was 6am which I guess is an improvement. I 2 was horrified at the thought of 12 goes of IUI after 35 ... Im afraid i ignored that piece of info and pretended to myself I hadnt read it  

Pompey - How are you today? I hope the sun has come out for you and that you (and your football team) are doing OK 

Bee - So lovely to hear from you - you go out, let your hair down and enjoy (then come back and tell us what it feels like love!)  

Kat - Still thinking of you  

Lu - So sorry to hear all your news. Try to stay strong, one way or another you WILL get there in the end love. PS Many years ago I bled continuosly when I was put on the mini pill. I was taken off in the end and put onto one with diferent levels of hormones in. Its just a thought - maybe your consult could do a blood test to measure your levels?  

Arnie - How are things with you?  

Jovigirl - is it basting time this Fri?   

Chelle - great to have you back  

Gelatogirl - good luck with the aspirin, so much less messy than the pessaries ... believe me! 

Allie - sorry to hear your job is v demanding at the moment. You test the same day as me Mon - so we'll be in it together   

Kitten, Fran, Rungirl, Joeyrella, Toots - how's it all  going?

Sorry if i've missed anyone else


             

Tig


----------



## rungirl

Hi everyone!

I'm so sorry to read about kat and lyndsey, sending you lots of big hugs and thinking of you both.  
good luck to anyone basting in the next few days, and fingers crossed to anyone testing in the next few days.
Sending bug hugs to everyone one else, we have to stay strong and this site is amazingly supportive - we'd all be loopy with out it!!!!
Big hugs,rungirl xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Tig/ Rungirl, how are you both?

Rungirl, am I right thinking you are testing very soon too? Did you decide to keep running through your 2ww?   

BFP dance for all you lovely 2wwers!

[fly]         [/fly]

She  xxx


----------



## professor waffle

Just wanted to pop in & say it's not all bad news after the age of 35 on IUI. I took 2 cycles to fall pg so it IS possible to get pg in less then 12 cycles, plus if you think that generally IUI has a 15-20% success rate (depending on what problems you have ttc) that suggests 5-7 cycles are what you might aim for (not great but better than 12!)

Hang in there ladies


----------



## KittyB

Morning all. 

Kat and Lyndsey, I'm so sorry, sending you lots of  . No news from me, I am keeping my belly warm and hoping that the dreaded spotting doesn't start in a few days time. FF gives a test date for 28th, so it's a case of waiting it out. I'm only on 8DPO today, so it's too early for any symptoms. I had a couple of odd twinges last night, but I don't know any more if they're unusual or I get them every month.  

Good luck to anyone basting this week, and to my 2ww buddies.


----------



## Guest

Thanks professor waffle   Was really beginning to think I was past it   xxx

Good luck Kitty, will you test on the 28th?     xxx


----------



## 12tigger

Yes ditto

Thank you so much Prof Waffle - you've made us 'old timers' feel much better!  

Tig


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
I'm so sorry to hear of your bfn yesterday Kat and Lyndsey    I too kept checking back during the day to see if you'd posted Kat. I so feel the disappointment for you both.  Lyndsey, I didnt think you were due to test til Friday, you've not gone and done an early have you?!!!!   . There's so many of you guys on 2ww at moment that its difficult to keep up with test dates so sorry if I'm getting it all wrong Lyndsey .... I guess you'd know your correct test date, rather than some wierdo from Derby (dosed up to the ovaries on hormones .... love that idea Tig that there's women scattered over the country in their pjs reaching for the tablets and syringes .... obviously in my daydream we're all in smokey rooms watching daytime tv as well and probably an empty bottle of strongbow next to us .... think i'm getting carried away now!) Please both of you keep in touch and let us know how you're getting on.  Going through this infertility thing together creates a real bond, I want to hear your bfps as much as my own!
Lu, this bleeding has got to be down to the drugs you're taking. Did you not have it with your first IUI? Hopefully, you'll get another attempt on the nhs cos it really sounds like they should have known better and not gone ahead  
Pompey, glad you had a better day yesterday, hope you're upbeat mood has continued today!
Allie Jane, you sound very calm considering you're on the 2ww and obviously having a hectic time at work, the acupuncture must be working!

Have typed such a long message, now getting that irritating thing where you cant see what youve typed so going to finish now. Hi to everyone else, Shemonkey, Toots, Tig, Gelatogirl, Kitty, Bee, Rungirl and all the rest of you doped up lot. xxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hey ladies

Just another quick one from me, sorry all, not feeling great  

Well af definately arrived last night/this morning. I called my clinic who said for me to do a pg test tomorrow morning and let them know the result   then (obviously when it is -ve)  i will be starting injecting again tomorrow evening! So straight back on the IUI journey for me (Cons was happy for us to have another go at IUI)

Thanks to you all for your kind words..... 

Lyndsey


----------



## Guest

Lyndsey   Glad you can get straight back to it, hope things go a lot more smoothly for you this time and, obviously, that you get your much deserved BFP xxx


----------



## katk

Evening girls,

Thank you all so so much for your kind posts, it really helps.  
I decided to take today off work as I didn't think I'd be much use to anyone as I was still a bit dazed.

I feel a bit better today, all cried out though... I think I'll need to stick a couple of tea bags on the eyes tonight to try and reduce the puffiness and then slap on the anti-aging cream! 

Although I'm not carrying on with another iui cycle I'll def hang around as I'm praying for you all to get that bfp!      

You all take care 

Kat xxxxxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Lynsey - sending you lots of poitive energy and good for you for getting back on the horse and doing another round of iui, finger crossed you get your bfp.

Kat - good idea of take the day off and just have a good old cry.  big hugs, hun.

Big hugs to everyone.
Rungirl xxxx


----------



## Arnie

Lyndsey, glad you're giving IUI another go, next time will be your time     . Will be hard getting straight back onto the injections but hopefully it'll help you to put this cycle behind you and concentrate on the next one.
Kat, not supprised you needed the day off, its so emotionally draining (as well as physically), not only the disappointment but also the geting on with life when most people probably dont know whats going on with you and your dh. Hope you dont have to wait too long for your laparoscopy and IVF is successful for you.....which it will be    
Hope everyone else has had a good day.
xx


----------



## PompeyD

Evening ladies,

Lyndsey - More     for you. Such a horrible time, hope starting the next cycle straight away will be of help.   3rd time lucky for you    

Kat - Glad you were able to have the day off   Take care  

Shemonkey - lost track of where you are, is it nearly time to start again? Although   for a natural bfp for you    

Arnie - Have you lost your + box that lets you make posts longer & still see them? Thought it was just me, keep meaning to contact technical support   How are you getting on?

Allie - Your 2ww sounds great for taking your mind off it. Hope going live went well today and you can relax a bit more  

Kitty - Hope 2nd week flies for you      

Tig - I'm doing better than Pompey, but then that wouldn't be hard at the moment   You are good waiting until Monday to test, Saturday is tempting me    

Bee - Glad you're feeling better & IVF is all planned. Enjoy the break from tx    

Jovi - How did your scan go?    

Rungirl - Is it long until you start tx?  

Lu - How are you?    

I so want to test!!     Feeling excited and nervous, can't concentrate on anything   Is it still only Thursday?!?


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

PompeyD the     are coming for you    Only 3 more sleeps....you can do it  

Am about 2 weeks away from starting again   A natural bfp would be great but doubtful  

Nice to hear from you Kat, don't blame you at all for having the day off work    

xxx


----------



## joeyrella

evening all
how can 16 days feel sooooooooo long!? still got 8 days to go  
this is my first cycle of IUI, how on earth do you have the patience!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lyndsey   sorry to hear your news, glad you're almost set to go again   

Kat sorry to hear it wasn't to be this month  

PompeyD step away from the pee sticks    

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I was so excited this morning as LH surged so thought timing couldn't be better, was thinking trigger today and insem tomorrow ..... but at scan my left follie wasn't any good, 13mm from 14mm Monday.  The right one was 22mm from 15mm Monday - perfect apart from no tube to catch it (I had it removed in March).  The nurse went off to check with the consultant for me as I've had conflicting info if follie was on side with no tube but they said it would probably just be a waste of    and said to cancel. If I had more money to throw at this I'd probably have pushed to go ahead but I really do need to maximise my chances.  I'd only have spent the 2WW wondering if I'd put myself through it for nothing.

On the plus side at least I know clomid does the job for me so they have said not to do menopur again next month, so glad I saw the same nurse who done my first scan as she takes the time to talk to me and gives me chance to ask questions.  She also said hopefully nature will kick in and my ovaries will alternate.  If next month is a replica of this month but on the other side then all will be well.  So frustrating having a perfect little follie that is next to useless where it is  

Feel really sad, not to mention hormonal (thanks clomid!  ) but after today going to focus on the positives, I've learnt a fair bit how I react etc and know a bit more what to expect.  

Best wishes everyone
Jovi x


----------



## joeyrella

oh jovi   it must be so disappointing to have got yourself all ready for it, then not be able to go ahead.  this TTC lark doesn't get any easier does it?  glad that there are positives you can take from your experience and sending you lots of     for your next cycle.


----------



## gelatogirl

I posted this morning and it doesn't seem to have appeared....was rushing around like a loon though.

Just wanted to add my condolences to Kat and Lyndsey. Hope you can both find your way through to the next step, whatever will be best for you. It is a real reality check to hear these BFNs. What a rollercoaster.

Jovi - glad your body is responding though, even if it is being a bit frustrating. Finger crossed for next month and a great response from the left! My left did it for me this month.....!

Joeyrella - I'm right behind you, going to test day 16 on the 5th Oct....going mad too! Can't believe this is only my 1st, feel like and old hand already.

Shemonkey, Tig and anyone else I've scared with my mention of 12 IUIs.... god I feel bad about this! Was just my acupuncturist trying to put in context that if you were TTC naturally it would take a year, so in theory it could take 12 goes. This wasn't a recommendation for 12 goes which would be impractical and who could afford 12!! I think she was trying to assure me that clinics push women to give up on IUI quite soon in favour of IVF but it can work. Sorry I didn't make that more clear.

So now I'm going to keep a low profile and stop mentioning rubbish I've picked up from who-knows-where. I'm just a gardener, I know nothing about medical stuff. Although I'm encouraging my daughter to become a fertility Dr, it looks interesting (she's only 4 and wants to be an Icecream man!), yes we like icecream in our house.

best  gg xx


----------



## Guest

Jovi- so sorry you've had to cancel hun     Will you be able to start again straight away?    x

Joeyrella- you are half way through and doing incredebly well   Only 8 more sleeps     x

gg- don't be so silly    No need to keep a low profile at all, this TTC lark has turned me into a   x


----------



## Arnie

Jovigirl, how disappointing for you! Hope the nurse was right and your ovaries will alternate and next month you'll be able to go ahead with the IUI.   
I'm really worried that i'll have the same problem myself this Sunday. Only my left tube is clear.  Last month it was that side with the bigger follicle so I'm hoping mine dont alternate and that the left ovary is dominant!!!   
Pompey, you've done so well not giving in to the lure of the early testing so far, just a couple more days.  Stay away from the pee sticks!


----------



## angelpie

Hello ladies sorry i havent been on here 4 ages been so busy but have been browsin daily!!!

Sorry 2 every1 who havent got there longawaited bfp keep positive

Bee- Sorry 2 hear your last iui didnt work hope ur feelin ok and feelin positive 4 ur next treatment enjoy ur bit of free time do everything u cant do when ur havi treatment!!! A lady who i know is havin ivf at mo and we have got a pact i it works were goin out and buyin something beautiful and expensive 4 the baby as 4 yrs have avoidin buyin anythin 2 tempt fate, Then if it unfortunately dosent work were gonna go out drink wine and buy the tightest shortest most expensive dress were gonna do everythin u cant do once pregnant!!!!!!

Well with me at mo i have just started a new cycle as last 1 got cancelled as i over responded 2 down reg so doin this cycle without im on day 8 2day got 2 go 4 bloods mon morn just prayin i respond as my last 2 av now been cancelled!!!

Well all keep positive ladies gotta a little tip 2 day from a lady who came in my work, put 6-8 drops of geranium oil in ur bath 4 u and husband its supposed 2 b good with fertility she has also blended geranium with a couple of other oils 4 me 2 rub on tummy and back and bum she said she done this 4 herself and 3 others who had treatment and they av all got pregnant so its worth a try also it smells so lovely!!! Mix is 5 drops rose 20 drops of geranium and 5 drops nutmeg diluted in 30ml veg oil. She has also let me borrow the book with all info in 4 it its called the fragrant pharmacy there is also a blend 4 ur other halfs 2 use let me know if any1 wants 2 know anymore. 
Take care x


----------



## Guest

Arnie- Hope you don't have to cancel, hopefully you'll have more than 1 follie so it'll be ok  Follie dance for you

[fly]   [/fly]

angelpie- good to hear from you  Good luck with this cycle    Where do you get the geranium oil from? Worth a try I think, I've tried everything else 

Morning everyone else, have a good day and watch out for  !!! xxx


----------



## Arnie

Morning everyone  
I'm trying not to be quite so obsessive today, only a little bit of reading FF! Think my constant thinking about tx is making time dragggggggggggggggggg!
Thanks for my follie dance Shemonkey, had two follies last month but one on each side so this month I think I'd like two on the left .... Fanks! Have definitely felt loads of twinges and grumblings in the ovary area over the last 2 weeks so hope they've been growing away nicely, have been very good with my brazil nuts and pineapple juice this time which I didnt bother with at all last time ... well didnt know about actually being a novice at the IUI, now I'm a pro of course!  
Angelpie, hope this cycle is more successful than your last, let us know how your blood test goes on Monday.
Good luck for anyone undergoing scans today, don't think we have any testers but just in case Ive forgotten anyone or any naughty early testers     for a positive result.
xx


----------



## 12tigger

G'day all

How are my fellow 2WW's doing? Nails bitten down to the quick yet 

AND POMPEY!!! For shame talking about an early test!     

Ha ha!

Ive only not tested early cos i dont have any tests in the house ... but we're going to Tescos tonight so look out!!!!!!!!

Thing is i dont think i am preg so i'm kinda of putting off the idea of testing so i dont have to face the awful truth! Am I alone in this absurd thinking? 

Arnie - well done you for the whole brazil nut / pineapple juice thing. i was going to but i never made it to the shops in time!

Only a quick message today cos ive got the screen moving about thing going on.

  for all who need the follie dances

  for those being tem,pted (including myself)

  for those who've had less than good news of late

   for those who havent tested yet.

Surely we've got to get at least 1   soon? Law of averages and all that & there are so many of us now!

Love Tig


----------



## Lulu2003

Kat and Lindsey - I'm so sorry that it's not been good news for you. I was so hoping one of us would get a BFP.

Tig - I'm counting on you now chick... no pressure!!

I'm sorry I don't have time to do any more personals but I am thinking of you all and sending positive vibes to you all.

Well I'm still bleeding but will do the obligatory test anyway on Monday  

Have a great weekend ladies
Lu
x


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Tig - Is going to Tesco tonight a good idea? They call to you when they're in the house you know  I'm tempted to put mine in the garage out of temptations way   You feeling okay?

Arnie - Left hand side follie dance for you       hope it's all okay this cycle    

Lu - Hope you're okay, have a good weekend    

Jovi - Sorry you had to cancel   hope it swaps sides for next cycle    

Shemonkey - I did your trick of getting up and going for a wee really quickly so I wouldn't be tempted to test  

Angelpie - Hope you get to insemination this cycle, good that they've changed things for you     Follie dance     

 to everyone else, have a good weekend   

I could do with some symptoms, apart from the mood swings which are probably PMS   Not long now I guess    


PompeyD


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Pompey - are you tempted to test early not long till Monday....who's due to test next??

Any symptoms, twinges, tweeks, or general aches out there

Fingers crossed for anyone testing next weeks, we need lots of BFP!!!

Postive vibes to all,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## Guest

Arnie- left ovary follie dance as requested!

[fly]   [/fly]

Tig- watch out for the  they have been known to lurk in Tescos you know  Not alone in your thinking either, I was sooo scared of seeing a bfn, you don't know till you test tho so try and stay positive    

Lu-   

PompeyD- well done weeing super quick this morning   2 more sleeps    

rungirl- not long now, how are you feeling?    

Just remembered Huggies, you ok, not heard from you for a while? You must be due to reach the end of your au naturel cycle soon, good luck    

  xxx


----------



## Huggies

Hi ladies - apologies for lack of posts in the last few weeks - I was travelling with work and that was over OV time, so just been trying to relax this month and get ready for the months to come.

For Kat and Lyndsey -    huge hugs - I really feel for you and hope you are feeling better as time goes on.  I know how upset I was after my first failed attempt.

Lu - so sorry you are still bleeding, that must be so frustrating to have gone through it all anyway!  Fingers crossed you have more luck next cycle.

Tig and PompeyD - best of luck girls      it would be lovely to see some BFP's on this board after an anxious couple of weeks.

Arnie - best of luck for this cycle - dancing for you!!   

Jovi - so sorry this wasn't the month for you -   all goes to plan next cycle and you get super follies on the left side!!

Angelpie - best of luck for this cycle - lets hope all works in your favour and you get to go the full nine yards   

KittyB - How are you feeling - not long to go now!!  Best of luck   

Shemonkey - Thanks so much for thinking of me - how are you getting on?  When is your next cycle due to start?

I spoke with my consultant this week and they have now moved me onto Letrozole (Femara) for the next cycle and are still looking at non IUI this cycle.  We are in the process of taking out personal health insurance here in the US so we are fully covered for infertility and that will help me pay for a full cycle of IUI before looking into IVF!!  Its been a lot to take in and I have been feeling pretty anxious about it all - but would rather be covered financially for all the medical tests/scanning/bloods and meds so I can really get an understanding of what is going on!

Best of luck and baby dust to you all - fingers crossed for all of you.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## 12tigger

Hii there everyone

Just a quick one, strictlys on soon

Have been to Tescos and purchased The Stick

Pompey you made me laugh about putting the HPT in the garage!!!  

DH has banned me from testing early so ive got to be good and wait til Mon 

Love to everyone


----------



## Allie_Jane

Morning everyone,

Just a quick one - I'm off to the hair dressers soon.

I've got classic AF symptoms so I think I'm over for this month. . not testing till Monday but I don' hold out any hope - sore boobs - cramps the works..

Finding it hard to get my head around the idea of another cycle - that will be no 5.. it's not the basting or the scans.. it's the drugs... Oh well - no-one said it would be easy...

love and hugs.

Allie


----------



## 12tigger

Hi everyone

Allie-Jane - I have the sore boobs and cramps too - thinking of you, we both test on Mon so we shall see what we shall see. 

Not over til the fat lady sings and Im not in the singing mood today 

Thinking of you   

Tig


----------



## Arnie

Morning lovelies!
So sorry to hear about your cramps Allie Jane and Tig but I wouldnt give up hope yet.  I keep reading on FF about women who have cramps all the time/some of the time/no time and they get BFPs so try and dismiss them as meaning nothing    
You guys have all been so good at not testing early.  HAving said that I'm desperate to hear that you've all got positives so lucky I don't know where you live,I'd be round with a big basket of tests trying to tempt you, leading you to the bathroom ... ha ha, now I sound like a right old deviant!
Huggies, nice to hear from you.  When is your 2ww up, thats next week isnt it?
Pompey, lots of people have no symptoms at all and still go ahead to get a bfp so   
Shemonkey, that was a fab follie dance, loved your signature on a post I saw yesterday 'she' with a monkey picture, started me thinking I should get a picture, can see I could have Arnold (my surname) Schwatzanegger (sp?!!) but then worried might seem too butch! Hmmmmm!
Howdy Lu, Toots and Rungirl, hope you guys are feeling ok and not too  
xx


----------



## Guest

Omg you are all so close to testing, am excited/nervous for you all  am away for a couple of days, can't believe it's the same time as you all testing but I WILL find a way of getting on here! Am    ing that it's positive news for you all 

Allie/Tig- I read so many times about girls who were convinced the wickedy  was on her way only to have a lovely bfp after all so please don't worry until you have actually peed on that stick  

Lyndsey- how are you hun, have you started jabbing yet?  

Need to pack so no time for personals I'm afraid but I'm thinking about you all, have good weekend and take care 

One last bfp/no Af dance before I go!

[fly]            [/fly]

She  xxx


----------



## 12tigger

Hi there!

Shemonkey - thank you for your dance, what a star you are!

Arnie - you and me got the same sense of humour girl! Loved the bit about coming round with a big box of testers and luring Pomp & me to the loo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Pomp - How are you love? The days are going quickly now ... tick tick tick! How the footie today?

Huggies - great to hear from you, glad you've got the health care sorted out - guess we're lucky over here with the NHS (well if you're an old timer with no previous kids like me anyway!)

Allie-Jane - hope your hairdresser trip made you feel a bit better

Lu - how are you love? Will be thinking of you Mon, wish I could get a magic wand and make everything right for you

Much love to everyone else - sorry for no personals for everyone but must get on ... got to keep busy ....the tester is unwrapped from its plastic prison cell and is stashed in the bathroom cabinet .. occasionally I hear it call "Come to me, I want to be **** on!!!!!!!!" (Arnie, did you enjoy?!)

Tig


----------



## PompeyD

Hi everyone,

Tig - Today has been really hectic, lost the footie again   maybe I should play for them   Feeling okay, bit like af is going to arrive but trying to ignore those symptoms and put a positive spin on things     Are you tempted to test tomorrow? It would be nice to have a test buddy and we did have bastings on the same day   

Allie - Hope your body is just fooling you with af symptoms,   for bfp for you    

Shemonkey - Have a good time away, got some nice weather for it  

Arnie - I wouldn't have needed much tempting this morning, had to do a quick wee again   Didn't want to be miserable today as was out all day. When's your scan? Hope those follies are growing     

Huggies - Hope you manage to get your insurance sorted, must be hard doing all this in another country  

Kitty - How are you getting on?

Rungirl - Been so tempted to test early, but feel quite proud of myself that I haven't. Had always given in by now on previous cycles.

Lyndsey - When's your first scan?    

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend   I'm now counting down the hours to testing, hope af doesn't arrive before I get to test. Excited & nervous, eeeek!!


PompeyD


----------



## 12tigger

Ha ha ha!

Pomp - i gotta wait til Mon else i will be divorced!!!!  

Dare you to wait til Mon morn, say about 8am?

Synchronised testing!

Sending you the boys in blue to keep you on the straight and narrow    

   for a happy outcome

will the   come out for us on mon?


----------



## PompeyD

8am!! How do you wait until 8am for your 1st wee of the day?! Tell DH you got your dates mixed up and tomorrow is actually test date, men are easily confused by women's cycles   
I'll be testing about 6am tomorrow is you change your mind about synchronising      


PompeyD


----------



## gelatogirl

Fingers crossed Pompey & Tig, whenever you end up testing! +++++++++++++ go baby go!

Just realised that DH is away next weekend and I'm supposed to be testing on the following Monday (Day 16 so obviously at sparrow's fart) but he won't be back till 8pm Monday eve. Torture!! So I have no one to keep me away from the pee sticks all weekend, and he's expecting me not to test till he gets back! He was away for the IUI too! Beginning to feel like I'm on my own for this one! If it makes it to a baby, do you think he'll manage to be away for the birth too??


----------



## Fran74

Pompey, good luck with testing tomorrow morning. Really hope it is a BFP.


----------



## rungirl

Morning!!!

Good luck for the testers tomorrow.
Keeping my fingers crossed.
Big hugs,
rungirlxxxxxx


----------



## Maxp

Thinking of you PompeyD!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to all the testers today 

Max


----------



## PompeyD

Sorry to say it's BFN for us again, although I know it's not over until AF arrives I can't see it changing   Thanks for all your support   really hope the run of bfns is at an end now and look forward to seeing some bfps   


PompeyD


----------



## professor waffle

Oh PompeyD am so so sorry sweetie   

Be kind to yourself

x


----------



## rungirl

So sorry, hun, sending you lots of big hugs pompey   
U take care,
xxx rungirl xxx


----------



## joeyrella

Pompey - really sorry to hear that    where will you go from here?

good luck to the ladies testing tomorrow

anyone else testing this week?  i'm on friday if i get that far.


----------



## 12tigger

Pomp - SO sorry love

I'll be in the same boat tomorrow morning so please dont feel on your own.

So very very sorry love

Tig


----------



## Arnie

Hi guys,
So sorry to hear about your bfn Pompey   , well ~I'm not going to give up hope for you until your af arrives. I've heard lots of stories where ladies get a negative on day 13 and then a positive on day 14. Try and look after yourself today, have a nice glass of wine (dont think it would hurt even if you were up the duff!) and a good cry if you need one and think of your next step. This will work for you and you will be a mummy! 
I had my scan this morning and I think all those follie dances must have helped so thank you for that. Have one on left side (phew!) at 25mm and lining of 10mm. This time last month the biggest follie was 15.5 and lining 13mm so wondering if all that pineapple juice and brazil nuts have done some good?!! Had injection at clinic and going for basting tomorrow as they think follie about to pop.  Sonographer was really good, diagnosed my adenymosis immediately and poohed poohed the idea I had a fibroid, wish I'd seen her 2 years ago and wouldnt have wasted a year (and had numerous intrusive tests) investigating non-existent fibroid! Other thing she said which some of you 'one tubers' like me might be interested in was that often when she scans pregnant women she looks at which ovary the egg had come from and in many cases she's noticed that its actually the side where the tube is missing/blocked.  The thinking is that as the tubes arent attached to ovary, if the egg is on the side without a tube it is released sort of to thin air and then drawn towards the other working tube (by capiliary attraction or something like that). Obviously, this is info from one nurse only and she might be mad/having a laugh but I found it reassuring and its nice to hear something positive sometimes!
xx


----------



## Arnie

Pompey, just read your diary and seen you are actually on day 14, thought you were testing a day early. B&llocks! xx


----------



## Maxp

Pompey D Ive been thinking about you all morning and just come on to see your news. I am so very sorry. Words aren't enough I know. Take care sweetheart xxxx

Maxine


----------



## Fran74

Pompey, absolutely gutted for you. Do you have any more goes at IUI or is it onto IVF for you? 

Arnie, good news, hope the basting goes well tomorrow.

Tigger    for tomorrow.

I'm currently sniffing and will have third and final IUI next month. I start injecting on something like the 9th October.

 to all. 

Fran xx


----------



## Huggies

So sorry Pompey D    it really is crap and disappointing.  Really hope you get lots of rest over the next few days and come back fighting - we know its possible!!.

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Pompey,

Just wanted to send you massive hugs               Life is so   sometimes, I know you'll be hurting right now but i know that you are a naturally positive person and strong to boot! Spoil yourself, scream at the world and cry and hopefully you'll feel better eventually and be able to look forward at your next options. Pm me anytime hon


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

Thank you all so much for your messages  

Just wanted to wish Tig, Allie & Lu lots of luck for testing tomorrow      

Arnie - Glad scan went well all sounds great, good luck for tomorrow      


PompeyD


----------



## katk

Awe I'm so sorry Pompey luv, I know it seems like the end of the world right now and there's not much anyone can say to make you feel better but you'll get there hunny.

You take care and look after yourself, do something to spoil yourself when you feel up to it, you deserve some pampering and tlc and then you can start to look forward to the future and the next steps to getting your BFP.

    

Kat xxx


----------



## Arnie

Just wanted to say good luck to you guys testing tomorrow, will be keeping my fingers crossed for some bfps!       
xx


----------



## gelatogirl

Just wanted to add a big   for Pompey - so sorry, I thought you might be the lucky one this time. Just wishing you all the best for whatever step you take next. 

Good luck for the other testers this coming week.

GG


----------



## 12tigger

Hi everyone

Thank you so much for your positive vibes ... we test in the morning or wee small hours if i wake early!

Best of luck to Lu, Allie, & Arnie

I'll message when we know something .. ive got a real strange mild pain on the left hand side 

Night all

Love

Tig


----------



## 12tigger

Morning Folks

 for us 

Oh well, its not like I havent seen 1000s of that result before

Hot bath, wine and no pessaries for me tonight 

Will phone private clinic later to organise IVF.

Toddle loo all

Tig


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Tig, Oh hon             really sorry for you and dh, we are all here to support you and know how it feels. Wine and hot bath and no pessaries sound like a good idea   I'd add a wispa gold into that equation  
Pm me anytime hon, we could be taking our ivf treatment around the same time you never know, take care chick x


----------



## katk

So sorry Tig, I really feel for you and your DH luv.   

Your wine, hot bath plan sounds like a good idea, try to rest, take care of yourself and once you feel ready to look at IVF then you can start to look to the future.

I think there could be a few of us lookng to start IVF in the not to distant future, so at least we can be there for each other.

You'll get there hunny and it'll be one day real soon!

Kat xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Pompey & Tig   I am so sorry

Arnie good news about your scan .... hope today goes ok    

Jovi x


----------



## Guest

PompeyD/Tig    

Can't believe it, I'm so so sorry sweeties, you take care of yourselves.

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Pompey so sorry Hun take some time and pamper yourself  , what happens now Hun?

I finely got my referral letter for Bart's and all blood tx are ok and I have a good ovarian reseve so all systems go.

Kitten


----------



## Lulu2003

Tig and Pompey I'm really so sorry about your results.
I had got everything crossed for at least one good result this month.. Its just rubbish isn't it. Enjoy the opportunity to have hot baths and a glass of wine.

Well I did my test this morning too and it was a   too but hey I was expecting that.

For me it's a case of waiting now for a referal to QMC in Nottingham. Hopefully no more than an 8 week wait for my appointment.

Kitten - glad your results are good and that you got your letter from Barts - Good luck chick.

Arnie - glad your scan was good and best of luck for your basting!

Joeyrella - good luck for Friday - fingers and toes crossed. We've got to see a postive this week or I think we'll all be feeling even worse.

Allie - are you testing this week? I've seriously lost track.

Fran - good luck for your injections.

Tobeornottobe - good idea with the Wispa... mmm

Maxp, rungirl and Prof Waffle - hope you're doing ok.

Well I've really lost track as I've not had enough time to keep up on here. I hope you let me off.

I'm feeling suprisingly calm about my BFN. I guess I expected it though considering I only just stopped bleeding on Saturday - so that was bleeding non stop for 23 days... nice. No wonder I'm feeling so tired all the time.

Hello to everyone else I've missed and much love to you all.

Lu
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Lu mcg  sorry for BFN dont give up hope you did it before you can do it again  .

Kitten


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi there,

Also a BFN for me..  Feeling pretty misreable today but I'll bounce back tomorrow I'm sure.

Sorry to everyone - it's a sad day today.

Called the clinic for a day 1 scan but it's a holiday today in Scotland so they are off.. I'll get it tomorrow .. and onto cycle 5 - can't believe it's gone on so long.

Love and hugs to all.

Allie xx


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Well what a sh&tty day! So sorry Tig, Lu, and Allie    Having a baby just wasnt meant to be this difficult.  I cant get my head round why it fails, you put the sperm right there next to the tubes, you know the egg/s are ready to go and yet those bloody stupid swimmers can't do what they've been programmed to for hundreds of thousands of years! Ok, probably shouldnt just blame the sperm but still ......
Too depressed about all your negatives to bother blathering on about my basting ... suffice to say went ok, not much pain, not much wetnes on couch afterwards (in contrast to last time when it was like I'd peed myself!) and I've been laying with my feet higher than my head for the last two hours.
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

It could be your tubes as they only told me after I had my last failed IUI that my last remaing tube was most likely damedged even tho I had the Lap and Dye test arr still angry about that.

I hope this not the case for you lovely lady's 

Kitten


----------



## 12tigger

Hi everyone

Arnie, Allie, Lu, Shemonkey, Jovigirl, Kat & Bee - thank you do much for your kind words - they are really very much appreciated .... it sure has been a cr*p day all round.

Lu & Allie - so sorry for your news too ... what is going on?

Slight update, as I have a 33 day cycle I have to do another HPT on wed as a final final, then after that its waiting for   to arrive and we start all over again. Will phone IVF clinic later.

Speak again later - and thanks, dont know what I would have done without FF recently

Tig


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

What a rubbish day! So sorry to all who have had bad news    to all

my day hasn't been much better. day 8 scan today and no follies and a 5.6 lining.  follie dances would be appreciated!!

enjoy the wine, baths and mess free drawers tonight! 

chelle
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Is that ok sweete

Kitten


----------



## pixielou

Hi Ladies,

I've been away for a while on a bit of a break and have come back as I have restarted my IUI treatments. The first IUI I did was a couple of months ago and it was kinda abandoned as I did the injections but DH was away when actual basting was due to take place and also I didn't respond that well to to the meds that I was taking then which was menopur. They then put me on to 50iu of puregon which I have had in my fridge for a couple of months. In the break that we had we both got our hair tested for mineral dfiencies etc abd they found that we had high levels of certain minerals inc mercury, lead and also low in selenium and zinc. We have been taking the vitamins that foresight have recommended on and off for the past couple of months and it seems that the levels do seem to balanced themselves out a bit.

We also discovered that my mum has ovarian cancer and this has been quite hard to deal with and initially we intended to carry on the programme to correct our mineral imbalance for about 4 months but this got delayed at first cos it was so sooooo expensive but then when we found out about my mum it has made me determined to continue with our fertility treatment. I have been very confused over the whole thing as part of me thinks I should get healthy etc but the other half thinks that I should try to get pg.

Anyways. I have been injecting puregon for 5 days now since CD2 and on wednesday I will going for my scan which will be 7 days after injections.

Hope your all well and wish you all lots of


----------



## Cbelle1

Thanks Kitten.

Good luck with Barts, i'm being treated there and I haven't found them to be the most efficient!! 

Chelle
x


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Tig, Lu & Allie - So sorry you all got bfns, really thought we were due a change of fortune       Take care of yourselves  

Chelle - Sorry you've had bad news too, have they increased your meds? Follie dance for you       

Arnie - Glad basting went well, hope the   are doing their stuff    

Pixie - Sorry about your Mum   Good luck for scan on Wednesday    

Kitten - Great news, do you know when you'll be starting?   Everything crossed for you  

GG & Kitty - Not long now until you test   for bfps for you both    

Shemonkey - Did you have nice time away?  

Well AF arrived this morning & isn't being nice to me, so I'm glad to be home. Spoke to the clinic and I'm going to do another IUI, as the odds of the first 2 working were pretty remote it'll be more like doing a 2nd one. So it's back on the clomid tomorrow (boo) and baseline scan on Wednesday, things I'll do to put off IVF  


PompeyD


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Sorry to hear of your poor scan Chelle. Heres a follie dance for you            followed by a party and applause when those lazy follies start growing and shaking my bum cos why not!
Tig, well i'm praying that you've got a late implanter cos of your longer cycle   . Are you not going to try IUI again before moving onto IVF? From your signature it looks like this last one was the only cycle that actually went to 2ww.
Hi Pixielou, sounds like you've been having a pretty rubbish time recently, so sorry to hear about your mum   .  Good luck with your scan.
Pompey, so you're not leaving us yet?!! Sorry your af is a bad one (think its probably all those meds we take makes af worse than usual). Hope you're straight back on that pineapple juice and brazil nuts for your next attempt. Sending you lots of positive vibes    .
Hi Shemonkey, I suppose you've got another week or so before you're back on the rollercoaster?
So whose next for the dreaded testing? Where's Maxine and Toots disappeared to?  
xx


----------



## Huggies

Pompey D, Tig, Lu & Allie - So sorry   .  Really gutted to hear all your news but I know you girls will pick yourselves up and get back some positive attitude and know that one day it will be your turn.

Thinking of you all!!

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## joeyrella

Tig, Lu & Allie - so sorry you got BFNs, a bad day all round     thinking of you x

arnie - sounds like it went well this time, fingers crossed for you

hi pixielou - good luck to you


----------



## Arnie

Oooh Joeyrella, only a few days til testing for you now! How are you feeling? Going  
xx


----------



## joeyrella

yesterday evening i made food and couldn't eat more than a forkfull then spent the rest of the night feeling really sick.  convinced this must be a good sign, i probably had the best night's sleep i've had for the whole of the last month.  by today i am feeling distinctly like AF is on its way, so back down in the dumps.  what a rollercoaster!  trying to avoid testing early, but it is really tempting.


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Joeyrella,

Keep positive, know it's hard to do but af symptoms can be a good sign      When's your test day? Stay away from the pee sticks until then 


PompeyD


----------



## joeyrella

friday!


----------



## KittyB

for Pompey, Tig, Lu and Allie, and another for pixielou and her mum.  

I've been away for a few days, but I haven't brought any good news back with me, I'm afraid. I started spotting yesterday, and am feeling a bit crampy now, so expecting AF any time. I could test tomorrow, but I don't think there's any point, as I am 99.99% sure I'm not PG.  I'm feeling a bit down about it, as we have one IUI left before we move onto IVF, and I don't feel like bothering with IUI and Clomid now, as if it was all going to work, it would've worked by now, surely? It's probably just the PMT talking anyway, but I don't feel particularly positive about IVF either.  

Anyway, good luck to all the ladies who are basting or testing this week, and   to anyone growing follies.


----------



## toots6574

well here goes it's normally lynsey that writes on here so please forgive me as it's all new to me well i'm due to test on sunday although feeling like there's not much point feel like AF is due any day now same sort of pains as any other month but oh my god i have been so grouchy this month don't know how lynz has managed to put up with me.so sorry to hear that so many of has have had so much dissapointment this month god why is it that so many people can get pregnant at the drop of a hat and the rest of us seem to struggle for years life can be so unfair anyway i'm going to go for now so sorry for all my ranting just being a moody moo sorry
ann marie


----------



## Guest

Hi all 

Just got back from long drive so will be quick, what a sad few days it's been 

PompeyD, Tig, Allie, Lu     

Glad you can get straight back to it PompeyD 

Chelle:

[fly]         [/fly]

11 more days (roughly) till I can start again, honestly it's like another 2ww 

Will post properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## 12tigger

Hi all

Thanks for the nice messages - Shemonkey, Pompey, Huggies 

Arnie - we've been approved for IVF, so eventually i will phone them and get that organised - its a 6 month wait so we'll do iui whilst we wait ... ohhh with the delightful clomid!

Chelle -           for you!

Anne-marie - so lovely to hear from you! Best of luck for sunday, hang in there and dont test early 

Kitty - sorry love, wait and see then come and find us 

Joeyrella -     for friday

Pixielou - sorry to hear about you mum, best of luck with tx 

 

Tig


----------



## joeyrella

fingers crossed for you ann marie    

kitty  

 to everyone


----------



## rungirl

Morning All!!!

So, sorry to hear about all the bfn's, sending lots of hugs to everyone.  
My af started today, so we are booked in for the baseline scan tomorrow.  This will be our 3rd iui, with clexane and asprin, fingers crossed this is the one.  I think that might be the same date as pompey??
Good luck joeyella for friday.
Hi to everyone else.

Big hugs,
rungirl
xxxx


----------



## gelatogirl

Wow, what a spectacularly crap week!! Tig, Lu & Allie, so disappointed to hear your BFNs, lady luck is just not with us right now. I hope you are all feeling OK today, good to hear that Tig has been approved for IVF. At least there are still some more chances for you, maybe your body will get on with the business on the IUI! I really hope that one day (soon!) you all get what you want, you've all been so patient.

I'm due to test Monday but have been thinking of testing Sunday before my DH goes away so we can do it together, but the way this week is going I'm not sure it's a good idea! Had strange pinging sensation in my nipples yesterday (!!) who knows what that means. Probably just starting to receive messages from Mars the way I'm feeling!

Joeyrella - you were one of the 1st to reply to me on this thread when I joined, so I'm really hoping you are going to show me the way with a BFP on Friday, I hope the days fly by till then.....same for you too Ann Marie!!! Good luck Sunday, maybe I'll be testing with you!

Rungirl- hope the baseline scans are the beginning of a ++++++ cycle for you! 

PixieLou - go with your heart....you can do your best to be healthy as you go. Sorry it's been such a tough time for you. Let's hope the scan shows a change in fortune for you.

Kitty - maybe, just maybe?? Hope you get there, IUI or IVF..... 

Chelle - grow follies grow!!! Repeat until successful......( In the style of a squad of cheerleeders)

I know there are more of you that I've not mentioned but I have to run......but hope you are doing OK with all the ups and downs of this crazy business.

Big smiles to you all 

Gelato girl xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I have my appointment 9 nov


----------



## Guest

Morning lovelies 

rungirl good luck for round 3, hope it's 3rd time lucky   

Tig are you having another go straight away hun? Lovely you'll still be around  

Ann Marie rant away that's what we're here for  Really nice to hear from you, try not to worry too much, af symptoms could mean anything   

Kitty did you test anyway hunny?   

Joeyrella ooh not long now   I know it's tempting but try not to test early  

PompeyD how are you doing hunny? When do you have your scan?  

Arnie how are you doing now after your basting? Have you still got your legs over your head 

pixielou so sorry to hear about your mum sweetie   Hope you can have some good news soon   

Chelle hope the follie dances have worked and those bloomin follies have woken up! When's your next scan?

[fly]   [/fly]

Lu Sorry about your bfn hun but really glad you've finally stopped bleeding  good luck at your follow up 

Hi Kitten, Huggies, Bee, professor waffle and anyone else I've missed 

Lots of positive smilies to cheer everyone up:

[fly]            [/fly]

Love and  to you all xxx


----------



## Guest

GG missed you, sorry  Not long to go, good luck    

Kitten fabulous news, not long at all    

xxx


----------



## Guest

Forgot to ask, Lyndsey how are you doing? Not heard from you for a while, how is this cycle going?


----------



## Kitten 80

I no 42 days ha ha he he ho ho I'm so happy can you imagen what I will be like when I get a BFP which I will I have to belive it as we all do

[fly]WE WILL BE MOTHERS, WE WILL FALL PG[/fly]

Thats my mantra


----------



## Guest

Haha good for you Kitten, I'm really excited for you       you WILL be a mummy   xxx


----------



## Arnie

Ok, i've just lost my post for the second time, arghhhhhhhhhhhh. Managed to save the first bit so will paste that then send, then write another post ..... so please dont think i'm self obsessed!
Had a very lazy start to the day. Am determined not to get stressed and rush around this week, not sure it'll make any difference but hey ho, worth a try.... no I dont still have my legs over my head Shemonkey, although after   last night I did for 10 minutes, so sexy, not! Have really bloated tum, wondering if its from the trigger injection on Sunday?
Other good news we had on Sunday, when we asked whether we'd be able to have go of IVF on NHS (last time we were told not strictly eligible cos of being referred after my 37th birthday) nurse said not to worry and they'd try to slip me on the list and anyway if it was noticed they have changed the criteria and I'd just have to get a new referral letter from gp so thats a relief.  Also when I asked for another prescription for clomid in case this cycle doesnt work she gave me a prescription for 2 cycles so not sure if they're planning on trying to get me a 4th cycle of IUI on nhs? I have to say that since moving from the main hospital (where all tests undertaken) to the fertility department (CARE) at Derby we have been so much happier. Its a much nicer environment and you see the same nurses again and again.


----------



## Guest

Hey Arnie, great news about the IVF, lets hope you don't need it eh   My OH always makes me throw my legs in the air after   talk about a passion killer  

It's normal to be bloated after insem but not sure what causes it, probably a combo of everything   You on the pessaries?

xxx


----------



## Arnie

Ok, now everyone else (for the third time!!)
Kitten, great news about getting your appointment, is this your first one to discuss IVF? Very exciting!!!
GG, hows those messages from Mars? Do they come in peace?!!! Will have fingers crossed for Sunday, or whenever you decide to test   
Tig, has AF turned up yet? Hope not    If it does   will you be started your next cycle of IUI straight away or are you taking a break?
Shemonkey, that wait to start treatment is a killer, then the two weeks leading up to basting, .... then the 2 ww itself. Its amazing we're not all totally loopy! ... I said totally before anyone comes back with smart alec remarks .... and thats you Tig!  
Rungirl, good luck with your scan tomorrow. We dont have a baseline scan at Derby so not sure what they look for at one of those?
Toots, try and stay positive, its not over til otd or blasted af arrives!
Kitty, how are you today,   spotting has stopped!
Joeyrella, not long now! How are you feeling today? Any symptoms?
Lyndsey, Pompey, Chelle, and Lu, how are you guys?

Well, have to see if this post actually goes now .. obviously  my first two attempts was much wittier and insightful than this one, hmmmm! xx


----------



## Kitten 80

yep it is then all systems go, are you haveing IVF if so where?


----------



## Arnie

Shemonkey, no I dont have pessaries so i'm drug free at the moment ... unless you count Pregnacare!
Kitten, my dp is keen to go straight for IVF if this cycle doesnt work .... strange that, what with me being the one who will have to inject myself for days and days and he's the one who just has to w&nk in a cup! However, I'd rather try IUI a couple more times before moving to IVF. We're being treated at the Derby Royal where the Fertility department seems to be a joint nhs/CARE facility. xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I no what you Mean with the DH part they get to have a pleasurable part we loose our dignity and its painfull


----------



## angelpie

Hi ladies sorry 4 this quickie message but im on my lunch break!!!

I am on day 12 of my iui been injectin 4 8 days i went 4 bloods yesterday that show my levels were good gotta go 2morrow 4 bloods and scan, but the thing is i am showin signs of ovulation eg pains,boobs, and most of all my cm what do u think i should do hope ur all well  x x


----------



## Guest

Hi angelpie, good to hear from you  

Are you on Puregon? I know it did give me sore (.Y.) last time and pains in my ovaries but that was just from the jabs not ovulation.

Can you ring your clinic for advice? I know cm usually lasts for a few days before ovulation but I would ring them if your worried hun, I'm sure they won't mind and if it puts your mind at rest it'll be worth it  

Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Maxp

Hello - I hope everyone is well. Sorry to hear about all the negative results  

I don't think its worked for me either. I feel exactly how I do before my AF comes. Day 15 for me is Friday. I was feeling really upbeat about the whole thing until I felt that familiar ache in my tummy at about 3pm  - now I am as low as can be.


----------



## Guest

Max   

Really hope that af stays away for you sweetie         

xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Kitty - Hope you're feeling brighter today and AF has stayed away   Even if IUI doesn't work there's a good chance IVF will    

Ann Marie - Keep positive that the symptoms are a good sign    

Tig - How you feeling? Hope you've been good to yourself  

Rungirl -   new cycle buddy   Hope your scan goes well tomorrow    

Joeyrella - Are you managing to stay away from the pee sticks?  

Shemonkey - I'm good thanks, starting another IUI has really helped. 

GG - Good of Mars to send you positive vibes   I'm sending you lots too        

Kitten -     42 days will fly by  

Angelpie - Good luck for scan   Hope it's all okay  

Arnie - Hope the bloating has gone down, I had it loads & I wasn't on pessaries either.

Max -   your af symptoms are a good sign. Positive vibes coming your way    

Lyndsey - You okay? Follie dance for you      

Hope everyone else is okay     I've got baseline scan in the morning, don't like scans during af so will be glad when it's done   


PompeyD


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Pompey - i know what you mean about scans while af is visiting!  Not nice, but pleased to be starting again.  
Sending lot of big hugs to everyone, its hard to keep up, thers's so many of us.
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Does anyone else have to take a month off? Just wondering why my clinic makes us, the time is dragging..................


----------



## KittyB

Maxp said:


> Hello - I hope everyone is well. Sorry to hear about all the negative results
> 
> I don't think its worked for me either. I feel exactly how I do before my AF comes. Day 15 for me is Friday. I was feeling really upbeat about the whole thing until I felt that familiar ache in my tummy at about 3pm - now I am as low as can be.


Oh, I know that feeling well. 

Thank you for your lovely messages. I haven't bothered testing, as my spotting is exactly the same as I get every other month, plus I can have a longer LP on Clomid. If I have no AF this time next week, then it might be interesting, but I'm sure she's on her way.

Arnie, that's good news about the IVF (let's hope you don't need it) and Kitten, not long until your appointment.


----------



## Guest

Kitty,            xxx


----------



## Arnie

Evening  
Shemonkey, you know that I didnt have to take a month off.  Not sure why your clinic would, whether its physical because of the medication involved or emotional, to give you a chance to get to grips with your negative? I can understand how the time must be really dragging for you.  I found it hard enough waiting for my first (and only as it happens!) scan.  When you decide to have another go you just want to start straight off don't you?!!!! Chin up lovely, did you say you should just have another 10 or so days to go?   that your af turns up promptly ... about the only time you guys are going to hear me say that!
Pompey and Rungirl, good luck with your scans tomorrow.  Quite relieved I don't have to have a baseline scan cos my period's are not pretty!  
Maxine, try to stay positive honey, lots of people seem to have af-type pains and then go on to get a bfp, so   that you're one of those! Have you managed to stay away from the pee sticks?
Angelpie, hope you got to speak to your clinic and they've put your mind at rest and you're scan tomorrow goes well.
Kitty,   lets hope af doesnt turn up for you sweetie.  This pregnancy game isnt much fun, is it?!!
xxx


----------



## joeyrella

feeling rubbish tonight. i'm convinced AF is on her way and think i might not even get to friday to do the test.  had a few tears earlier and a bit of a rant, why does it have to be so hard?


----------



## PompeyD

Joeyrella - the last few days of 2ww are so hard but don't give up, we'll keep af away

For all testing this week

[fly]             [/fly]

[fly]              [/fly]

[fly]            [/fly]


----------



## Guest

Joeyrella     the last few days are the hardest, hang in there sweetie xxx


----------



## Guest

PompeyD, just read the first entry of your new diary, here's a follie dance to get you going, no greedy follies this month!!

[fly]         [/fly]

xxx


----------



## Maxp

Oh you ladies do make me smile - thank you for your positive vibes! How is it that such hard journey has to be metered out to such nice people?

Joeyrella, I had a bit of a weep too so there must be something in the air.

Good luck with your scan PompeyD - tell Mr G to try harder this time for you!!!!

Shemonkey - thank you for hunting me around the boards to tell me to cheer up - it means a lot. 

On the train on the way home was a girl (so young can't have been even 20) and she had one in the pram and two running about. She was screaming and yelling at them, they were upset, she was upset (Im phoning 'yer Dad and he'll smack you when I get you home yer little bas*****). I could have popped one in my shopping bag and I reckon she would have been dead chuffed. I might have had to buy her a case of beers or something though   

If there is a God he will SURELY give us our babies and we too can partake in that particular brand of stress. I reckon it'll be better than THIS kind of stress!


----------



## Huggies

Hello ladies!!!

Maxp - totally agree - I feel I am missing out on the normality of everyday life without my BFP!!!  I just want to know what it feels like and even though it will be hard work - BRING IT ON!!!  I am ready!!!   

PompeyD - Best of luck on this cycle my love - glad you are well underway and beginning to feel yourself a bit more again.   

joeyrella - Although I had a non-IUI cycle this month, I was still on Clomid and praying that this would be our chance - I am also devastated to feel the usual AF pains that means its all over for another month.    It's so frustrating - but like the others, we will pick ourselves back up and keep moving!!    

Arnie - thats great news about IVF - but as the others have said, here's hoping you are not going to need it!   

Shemonkey - how long till your next cycle!?  Hopefully not long to go now and you will be all positive and ready to go soon.

Tig - how you doing hun?  Hope you are well   

Angelpie - good luck for insem, I hope you were able to call clinic and find out what you should do based on your symptoms!?

Kitty - so good that your appointment is not far away!  Best of luck to you!!    

Hi to everyone else    hope you are all well.

Well, 2 days till AF due and I am feeling all normal signs!!    I knew our chances were slim this month, but just hoped that I would not need to return to the clinic, or go and buy health insurance, or need to consider IVF sooner than expected!!!  But its obviously not meant to be that easy for us, is it?
Next month I am being put on Letrozole    Any one been on this  Also called Femara!?  Same idea as Clomid, take 2 tablets on days 3-7, supposed to have less side effects than Clomid and not dry up your CM as much.  However, it did cost me $165 compared to $40 for Clomid - so it had better bloody work!!!   

Baby dust to you all  

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Fran74

What is going on 
There were loads of BFPs on here a couple of months ago and now, nothing for ages. Our luck HAS to change soon.


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Fran,

How are things going with you? Are you still down regging?


PompeyD


----------



## Fran74

Hello Pompey,
Nowt much to report from me, just sniffing drugs every 4 hours, oh the joy, and now waiting for AF to arrive so that I can start injecting more drugs next week. When do you start again? Maybe we will be cycle buddies next month.
Fran x


----------



## kdb

Hi Shemonkey - my clinic (HH) also says one month off between IUI cycles but I plan to ask the cons tomorrow when I see him about this. With OI they let me go consecutive months and the meds will be identical (except for the trigger) so I don't know what their logic could be. Will let you know if I get an answer!



Maxp said:


> ... I could have popped one in my shopping bag and I reckon she would have been dead chuffed. I might have had to buy her a case of beers or something though


Maxp... thanks for making me giggle!


----------



## 12tigger

Hi there everyone

Did final HPT this morning and got the expected  

Max - dont blame you for wanting to 'pop one in your bag' the mother probably wouldnt have noticed!

Love to everyone

Tig


----------



## rungirl

Hi,

Sorry to hear about the bfn tig - sending you big hugs,  

Pompey and Fran i think we might all be cycle buddies, i'm off for my base line scan this morning.

big hugs,
rungirl
xxxx


----------



## Arnie

Morning all,
So sorry Tig to hear about your bfn, I know you were expecting it but still there's always a small part of us that hopes for a different result   
Rungirl, good luck with your baseline scan this morning .... are you off having one as well today Pompey?
kd74, hope your appointment with clinic goes well tomorrow, and they let you start next IUI October rather than November. All this waiting is so frustrating isnt it?!!
Fran, happy sniffing! Hope your af arrives promptly and you can start your next cycle!
Huggies, am   that your af doesnt turn up.      . One of us has got to get a positive soon!
Maxine and Joeyrella, sorry you had bad days yesterday, only a couple more days to go    How are you both feeling today?
         
Well, I've gone from feeling quite confident the first two days and now woken up today feeling convinced its not going to work again.  The sensible part of my brain says I felt a bit different (really sensitive nips and just a bit off) because of the trigger shot and now the effects of that arent so strong I'm back to feeling normal but I'm just desperate to feel something! The whole of the 2ww last time I felt totally normal and I'm just sure its going to be the same this time.  
Hey ho, must try and be positive. Hi to everyone else Shemonkey, Lu, Lyndsey and GG and anyone else I've missed. xx


----------



## sashabasha

hi girls, I'm new to the board....hope you don't mind me crashing lol 

Have had my appts through to start IUI (nhs) waited a long time for them   lol 
We have a couple of appts first for bloods and to fill in forms and yet another SA (poor hubby). Our third appt is on the 19 of nov which is to go over our blood results and details of the tx. Question I have is would we start tx straight away after this appt coz my af is due on the 20th of nov...so I could get a scan the next day and start the process  or coz it's the NHS i'm thinking things might not move that quickly...whats ur thoughts girls?

   to you all

sasha 
xx


----------



## Guest

Morning all  

Huggies- have heard of femera but don't know much about it I'm afraid,    it works for you but it's not over for this month yet hunny   

Arnie- I know what you mean about the effects of the trigger wearing off, my (.Y.) were black and blue last month with all the groping, prodding and poking, I just wanted them to hurt    It's not a bad sign at all tho    

Tig- sorry it was a bfn for you    It's so horrible having to do a pee stick and seeing that   bfn, I would rather just not have to do it, are you having another go straight away? 

rungirl- good luck with your baseline scan this morning, you too PompeyD, straight back on the rollercoaster    

Fran- good to hear from you   hope the   shows up very soon.

Max- hate it when I see mums with hundreds of kids hanging off their ankles, *** dangling from their mouths (mum not kids although i dunno....) telling the little   to behave or they'll bl**dy wring their necks   Makes me mad   There is some justice and we will be Mummys  

Kd- be interesting to find out why we have to take a cycle off, seems to be the exception rather than the rule, I didn't really get many answers after my first IUI, just "thats how we do it"  

9 days to go (hopefully)! Feel strangely out of the loop and got a bit down about it yesterday, just want to get back to it and not feel i'm in limbo  

Love and   xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi sasha and welcome  

Glad you've got your appointment through, the waiting seems to go on forever doesn't it?

Clinics do seem to vary a lot, when we had our final consultation before actually starting treatment I was on day 2 of my cycle and had to wait until my next cycle to start. The only reason for the wait was so that the clinic could order in my drugs. They normally need to give you a baseline scan on day 2/3 of your cycle and you then start injecting that day so I suppose it would be possible for you to start if they can get the drugs in quickly enough. 

Hope that helps a bit?  

You've come to the right place, you'll get loads of support on this thread  

She  xxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi Sasha,
I cant see how old you are but when I got my final set of results my consultant, wrote me a prescription, rang the fertility dept there and then and sent us along immediately.  At Fertility they were keen that I started as soon as I came on which was about a week later rather than one day but still .... After 2 years of dealing with the nhs I have come to realise that if you dont ask you dont get and its best to push and push so firstly I'd try getting an earlier appointment whether through cancellation or, I once, desperate to get some results and being given an appointment 3 months away, ended up seeing my consultant as a private patient (cost me £120 but had appointment the next day). If thats a no go, when you have your appointment in November, just ask if you can start straight away.  I've just remembered that because of the rush I didnt even have a proper chat about what the tx entailed until my first scan, just a quick 5 min one. Good luck. xx


----------



## Arnie

Hi Shemonkey,
Not surprised you're feeling in limbo, it would have driven me bonkers to have had to wait a month in between tx.  The only positive I suppose is that you have a relatively short cycle so only 9 days to go before it all starts up again, hurrah!?!
xx


----------



## Maxp

Hello all

Now tell me - how nuts is it to try and convince yourself that period pain plus spotting this morning (though barely anything since though to be honest that is how is usually starts) isn't a period? Am I wrong to be hanging on to the tiniest bit of hope here or should I be getting back on the phone to the hospital to get myself booked in again? I am supposed to be testing on Friday.

Can somebody offer some wise words as soon as possible - there is a mega sized bar of emergency chocolate in the cupboard with my name on it in


----------



## Arnie

Hi Maxine,
Well I think i've read that implantation can be 6-12 days after ovulation and you're now on day 12 (I think?!!) so theoretically your spotting and af pains could be connected with that. Try and put a positive spin on it until you can test on Friday or af turns up properly.  Will cross fingers that af stays away.       
xx


----------



## Maxp

Arnie I AM on day 12! Perhaps you are right - I never thought of that. It's something to cling onto isnt it?  

Thanks for the boost - I shan't hold it agains you if I get a BFN though lol - it just means you have to put up with me for a bit longer 

You really do deserve some good luck and happiness yourself for all the words of encouragement and kindess you offer us all.

I shall leave my chocolate where it is for a little while longer...


----------



## Guest

Max- definitely don't give up hope, Arnie is right it could be implantation and some people spot when af is due when they have a bfp, never ever give up hope hunny   

She  xxx

Oh and I would tuck into the choc anyway but then I am a bit of a   !!!


----------



## angelpie

Hello ladies

Well went 2 hospital this morn ad bloods and scan they could c 1 folli which was 17 but could not c the other side due 2 wind!!!!!!!!!! I wonder if there is 1 that side or mayb 2 actually suprised they r lettin me go ahead without knowin 4 sure but havin insem on fri!!!!!! Actually feel quite nervous but also excited!!!!

Now wot do u ladies think i ought 2 do me and hubby havent bd since sun now do we do the deed 2nite as dont want swimmers 2 b 2 old but also dont want 2 not av enough!!!!

Any1 got and tips 4 me 4 next couple of days or actual insem?

Hope every1 is feelin ok 2day sorry 2 hear bout the few bfn hopefully a few bfp will soon b on here!!!!Good luck every1 x x x


----------



## Arnie

Hi Angelpie,
Hmmmm, tricky one, if no issues with dh swimmers I'd do it today, as soon as he walked through the door  .  We did the dos on Sat and got basted on Mon and my dp still had 36 mil (so proud!?!).  Didnt the clinic advise about that? xx


----------



## Guest

I agree with Arnie Angelpie, we always   2 days before and OHs count has been fine  

Good luck for your insem on Friday      xxx


----------



## pixielou

Hi there ,

thanks pompey, arnie, joeyrella, 12tigger, gelatogirl and shemonkey for your kind comments .

12tigger sorry about the bfn .

Sashabasha- hi and welcome !

Max - Goodluck !

Angelpie - Goodluck for Friday. Re bd'ing, my clinic say that we should  every other day to get rid of old    so that they are nice and fresh for insem day. So if it's on Friday tonight would be good i guess!

I went to the clinic for my first scan, I have been injecting puregon for seven days and the nurse found follies on my right side, it looked like there could have been  three but one dominant one measuring 9mm, also she said that my linning was quite-can't remember how much. Said that I wouldn't be ready this week for basting but she wants to scan me again this friday morning cos she dosn't want to leave me over the weekend!

So hopefully will be ready the following week or the week after. Do you think I'm developing slowly- any comments welcome. When are your follies normally ready, by which day??


----------



## angelpie

Ah thanks will do!!!

Lookin 4ward 2 fri the next step!!!!!


----------



## Guest

pixielou, you are doing fine, everyone is different so don't worry    xxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Im sorry for the short post, im completely out of it with you all now, you only need to not look on here for a couple of days and thats it cant catch up.

So sorry to read of all the BFN's hope you are all feeling ok? I know it completely took the wind out of our sails this time. We have requested a month off treatment/injecting/everything baby making etc...... I do feel slightly better now, but im still glad we have got some time to 'recharge' this whole treatment journey is soooo draining. I am also looking into the possibility of going to see the counsellor at our clinic, as we didnt deal with the whole bfn thing too well.....

Wishing everyone on 2ww or injecting all the luck in the world.....    

Lyndsey


----------



## joeyrella

hello ladies and thank you for all the encouragement over the last few stress filled days - 16 days to wait didn't sound that long but has lasted forever and i'm only on day 14 now. 
*Maxp* - have the chocolate and have eaten! i'm still having AF pains too. keep trying to convince myself that it isn't AF at all its just something doing something in there, but i'm not very convincing even to myself! really hoping for both of us that there is still a chance left 
*Sashabasha* - hello!
*pixielou* - my follies were ready by day 10 of injecting and i had 5 between 19-22mm, but then i have PCOS and a high AMH level so i was expecting a rapid over-reaction and wasn't disappointed!! you're doing fine, don't worry about it.
*angelpie* - hope it goes well on friday, fingers crossed for you.
*shemonkey * - hope the 9 days fly by and you're then on your way to your BFP
 follie dance for everyone needing one
surely someone has to have a change of fortune soon!?


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Lyndsey - Sending you big hugs   Hope the month break & counsellor help you both, pm me anytime if you want to chat  

Sending lots of         to those waiting to test, follie dances for those injecting     and       to anyone that needs them.

I'm really tired so sorry for lack of personals   Baseline scan went well, everything doing what it's meant to be. Started injecting today, they've increased my meds again for this last go so hoping to get atleast 2 follies again.

 to all
PompeyD


----------



## toots6574

hi girls  

sorry not been on for a while im now chocked full of the cold and ive been working  

im so sorry to hear about all the bnfs seems like this is no ones month for the luck  

ann maries still got till sunday to test but doesnt seem likely sad she thinks that  af is on route  
so just setting ourselves up for another month of scans and hospital trips  

lyndsey im sorry your not dealing with the bfns very well i dont think you realise how much it hits you until it does i know its heart breaking hopefully the brak anmd the counsillor will help  

maxp you havnt eaten the chocolate yet i would have had it eaten a long time ago  

she monkey when you testing babes hope its not to long till you get that bfp  

to all those in waiting and getting ready for another treatment i wish you lots of luck and  

sorry about the lack of personals feeling really rotten today think i need to go back to bed will try and get on later take care guys

lynz x


----------



## 12tigger

Hi everyone  

Ditto everyone's recent comments re keeping up with the news on this tread.

Best of luck to everyone about to have insem   and to those of you merrily growing follices   AND to those of you about to test!   Phew!

    

Well, my DH and I have decide to take the next month off.

 has arrived and is stomping around my stomach with her size 10 hob nailed boots on  

I think both my DH and I are not coping very well with the stress of continually getting   We both find it very draining and its hard then to keep motivated and positive. Also stress running through the veins does not make for a happy baby making palace and there's been some stress about of late!!

As I mentioned in a previous message I am about to be 'TERMINATED' from my job (or ex-terminated with Darlik voice!!) ... waiting for the sword to fall is hard, and my poor DH has just started a new job after 14 months of retirement .. love him!

So we think we are going to have a month off from the IUI and drugs this month.
Then we'll start again with avengence in Nov!

Love to you all and here's hoping for some   s soon!!

Tig
    ^fairydust


----------



## sashabasha

Thanks she monkey and arnie for the advice and the hello's from eveyone else  

Sorry to hear it's not been a successful month for BFP's but i'm sure things will change so enough  

        

sasha 
x
p.s I'll try and do some personals soon, when I get to know everyone lol


----------



## Arnie

Morning,
This will only be a quick one as struggling with a report at the moment so should get back to it.  Just wanted to send Tig  and Lyndsey (and their DHs) a big hug   .  We put so much into the 2ww emotionally, that the bfn can be crushing and leaves you lost. Not surprised you need to take some time out! and Tig, bless your DH for coming out of retirement! My work hasnt picked up (got paid for this report i'm writing last month and no new work in, gulp!) and have been nagging my DP to try and get a raise, something he hates doing but he is sooooooooo underpaid, grrrrrrr! and unfortunately, looks like the rest of the year is going to be a lean one!xx
Big love to everyone else and lots of     for those left to test.
xx


----------



## kdb

Hi ladies - just had an 11am meeting cancelled so decided I'd spend the time wisely and catch up on FF 

Yesterday's cons appt was *excellent* and I came away feeling really really good. Hadn't seen this particular cons before (Mr L) but he is one of the two top guys at HH and despite him running very late he still happily answered all of my Qs (including a random one about the seasonality of IVF success rates). Such a lovely man!

DH is having another SA on Friday - a more sophisticated one where they spin the sperm, which should've been done back in April when he was first tested, but wasn't. We also both had blood taken to check for HIV, Hep B and Hep C. And when I told Mr L I'd never been checked for Chlamydia he wasn't happy and so I've got to get that done at my GP.

Goes to show that the fert spec I saw in August did a rubbish job as he said that we didn't need any more tests pre-IUI 

*Shemonkey -* re; IUI in back-to-back cycles... Mr L said it wasn't a hard and fast rule and that it depended on your response - ie, how many follies you'd produced. If it were "several" then they'd recommend a month off in between. He'd said earlier on that multiple mature follies (up to two) can increase IUI pg rates so I asked "is two considered 'several'?" and he explained that it wasn't just the number of mature follies but also (esp with PCOS) if you had loads of smaller ones as well.

... so it is definitely worth pushing for to keep going on consecutive cycles if you've never had a prob with over-stimming - and another consideration is age, esp if there is a long wait between finishing IUI and starting IVF. Good luck!

*Hi Arnie -* we have our co-ord appt on Monday 12/10. If my AF turns up on its own then it'll be end Oct / beg Nov I start the Puregon. I know what you mean about searching for symptoms during the 2WW - but do try to stay +ve for as long as you can. I always tell myself that pg symptoms can vary from one woman to the next, with some feeling totally normal until their AF is late and they do a test. (I also try and make some logic out of the fact that I've never been pg before so really have no idea how it will feel anyway!) 

*Sasha -* I would say that if all your test results come back ok then you could expect to start when AF arrives. They will probably say to you 'give us a call on your CD1'. Like Arnie says, with the NHS I've found you need to be more proactive and ask (demand!) to make things happen.

*Max - *don't give up yet!    

*Angelpie* - insem tomorrow, how exciting! My cons also said two days of abstinence before the insem. Good luck!

*Hi Pixielou *- as the others have said, everyone responds at a different rate. Like Joey I have pco and on 50iu of Puregon from CD2 I ov'd on CD10 compared with CD15 on Clomid! However, your follie could very well have a growth spurt before tomorrow's scan. On Clomid I had two follies on CD12 that were 10mm and 14mm but by CD15 both had shot up to 20mm!! Don't feel disheartened, you're doing great! 

*Lyndsey *- I was dreading having a month off tx but it has felt great, being able to switch my brain off from thinking about TTC. Hope the counselling can help lighten the load and you feel more +ve before the next cycle 

*Joeyrella - *sending loads of BFP vibes your way      

*Huggies -* hope the change to Femara works for you 

*Tig - *I'm so sorry    You've had a rough few months and I really thought your luck was about to change xoxo Sounds like a great idea to have a month off to recharge your batteries (physical + emotional). Hope you can treat yourself a little, even with the job situation. Here's a link to some good discount vouchers for restaurants and shopping:
http://timesbusiness.typepad.com/money_weblog/2009/09/25-of-the-best-new-discounts.html
also the newsletter by moneysavingexpert.com is fab and it has offers/discounts for everything, from travel to beauty to food.

*Rungirl, Fran and Pompey *-  for this cycle.

*toots -* hope you're feeling better soon.

Ouch that's taken me an hour - sorry for the epic post girls  Off to call the GP now 

xoxo
kd


----------



## Guest

Lyndsey and Tig, sounds like you both deserve huge       This whole process is just so hard   Enjoy your months off and try and relax and I'm sure you'll both come back fighting fit  

Thanks for the info KD, unfortunately it is a hard and fast rule at my clinic, they won't budge on it at all. I do apparently have pco and respond well but I've never over-stimmed on Puregon only on Clomid so it does seem a shame   I always start the months break feeling very positive but then crumble as time goes on and just feel I'm wasting time what with being ancient and all   Glad your cons was a good one, when will you actually start treatment?

Lynz, hope you feel better soon  

Glad your scan went well PompeyD  

And finally a huge huge   to Max and Joeyrella for tomorrow morning, I have my fingers firmly crossed for you both and will be thinking about you    

   xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

KD - Pleased your consultant meeting went well, will you be getting started as soon as other tests done?

Arnie - Hope work picks up soon  How's your 2ww going?

Tig - Hope the month break recharges your batteries   

Lynz - Keep positive, af symptoms can be a good sign. Check out the poll on it http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults Hope your feeling better soon 

Joeyrella - Wishing you lots of luck for testing tomorrow    

Pixie - Sounds like your cycle is going well  Good luck for scan tomorrow  

Angelpie - Good luck for insem tomorrow  

Max - Lots of luck for testing   

Shemonkey - Hope your natural 2ww is passing quickly  

Sasha -  hope you are able to start IUI next month, my clinic would have let me start straight away but it clashed with Easter. That seems a long time ago now 

GG - How are you getting on? Not long now  

Lu - How did you get on at your follow up appointment?

Rungirl & Fran - How are you both?

Well I've already got my follie growing pains so hopefully things will have got going when I go for my scan tomorrow morning. Follie dances welcome 


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

[fly]               [/fly]

How's that? x


----------



## 12tigger

Here goes Pomp:

[fly]                                 [/fly]


----------



## rungirl

Hi Pompey,

Sending you lots of wiggly jiggly follie positive vibes.
I had my baseline yesterday, all fine, start injections tonight then back on wednesday for next scan.

Anyone due to test tomorrow??
Sorry for brief message, hard to keep up with everyone, nice it so full of action!  Hoping October is a positive month for everyone!!!!!! 

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxxxx


----------



## Arnie

Evening everyone,
Follie dance for Pompey            
Rungirl, good news on your scan, get injecting  
2ww dragging of course and only on day 4, nothing really to report symptomwise, pah!  
Shemonkey, only about a week left until you can start tx again .... except, I'm guess you've been trying naturally this month, did you do ovulation sticks? You never know, maybe you'll get a natural bfp?!!!!!   
kd, sounds like you're much happier with this consultant, it makes a real difference if you're confident in consultant  
Joeyrella, Maxine and Toots, only a couple more days to go now,  actually Maxine only one isnt it?!!!! Good luck sweeties, stay positive, we're all praying for you!
Hi to everyone else


----------



## joeyrella

hello!  test day tomorrow i'm so nervous and just want to be able to do it now - is it too early to go to bed yet!?

passing the time mostly by eating ice cream.

hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Arnie

Joeyrella      you get your   tomorrow!
xx


----------



## PompeyD

Thanks for the follie dances ladies  

Joeyrella - Ice cream seems like a good way to pass the time  BFP for you tomorrow    

Rungirl - Happy injecting!


PompeyD


----------



## Maxp

Hello all. 

Im due to test tomorrow - but there seems little point - AF is here no doubt about that


----------



## PompeyD

Oh so sorry Max       Be good to yourselves  

PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Oh Max so so sorry sweetie


----------



## toots6574

hey girls  

well af has just made an apperence never even got to test day!  

were absoloutly devasted just spent the last we while crying our eyes out    we never realised it would get harder second time round we are dreading if its a negative next time but maybe its third time lucky 

i feel so bad i feel like its my fault that i couldnt make it work i feel like i could have done more  

ann marie feels like she has let me down its anything but im so proud of her she means the world to me she could have given up and she hasnt i love her so much i would do anything to make it happen 

you know what is so frustrating is that there are mothers out there who abandon there children and dont care or appreciate them and fall pregnant and the sound of the word sperm and we all have a warm home full of love to give a child and it seems that its like gold dust to get or near impossible  

i envy you all some of you go through years off fertility treatment yous are so strong we have been ttc for 3 yrs and are only under fertility clinic for our soon to be 3rd iui and we are finding the dispointment really hard  

im really sorry to be so negative really needed to sound off my aplogies

lynz xx


----------



## Guest

Lynz and Ann marie,       so sorry it hasn't worked for you, neither of you are to blame   You sound like a very supportive couple who will be there to help each other through this. You don't sound negative at all, it's heartbreaking and we all understand    

Take care of each other xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Lynz & Ann Marie, so sorry this cycle hasn't worked      It is a hard time so take care of yourselves 

PompeyD


----------



## 12tigger

Evening folks

Shemonkey - Thank you for the  

Toots & Anne-Marie - My DH and I know exactly what you are both going through. All I can say is that as the days go by the grief becomes fractionally easier to live with. Thinking of you both  

MaxP - So sorry love  

Joeyrella -   for tomorrow, loving the icecream therapy!

Rungirl - go girl, go!

Arnie - hang in there love

Lyndsey, how are you love?

JD74 - thank you so much for your tips and links! How kind!

Finally some more dances for Pomp (ive blown you a bubble by the way!)           

Love and best wishes to everyone else and a liberal sprinkling of ....

   

Love

Tig


----------



## joeyrella

Maxp i'm so sorry to hear your news  

Toots & Ann marie - again so sorry    hope you know that we're all here and know the disappointment only too well.  we're here to support you

x


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

Just wanted to say soz to Max & Anne-Marie & Lynz    

Got my scan tomorrow   for some follies but no holding out much hope.

Got a question for those injecting - where do you do the injecting (i mean on your body, not which room in the house!!)

sorry for lack of personals, but these   drugs are wiping me out!!

hope you're all ok

Chelle
xx


----------



## PompeyD

Chelle, hope your scan goes well tomorrow, follie dance for you      

I always do my injections in my tummy (I'm a kitchen girl   )


PompeyD


----------



## Huggies

MaxP, toots & ann marie - So Sorry!!!      .  The disappointment is terrible and somehow we all get there and get ready for the next round and the next challenging cycle!!  My thoughts are with you all tonight!

joeyrella - Really praying for some good news from you tomorrow - boy do we need it on this board!!    

PompeyD - here is my follie dance for you!!!          Best of luck for your scan tomorrow!! 

Arnie - The 2WW is the killer - hang on in there and keep busy!   

rungirl - good luck for this cycle - I am also praying for a positive October!!   

Tig - How are you?  Sending big hugs   

kd74 - Great news about your appointment - glad it was positive

The only update from me is that AF was due today and still hasn't arrived!  I am not getting my hopes up at all as I have been cramping for 3 days nows, so just going to expect it a bit later than normal.  My issue is that I didn't track Ovualtion this month, as I was going to be away over it, but based on all my normal 28 day cycles I was due today!!  I am praying AF stays away, but I will wait and see what tomorrow brings before I even think about that!!

Love to you all and huge hugs to you all.

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## Arnie

Really sorry Maxine and Toots, I know how upset you all must be.     Its so disappointing to go through all the build up of meds and scans and then find its for nothing and you just have to start again.  Its feels like you're never going to get that positive but it will happen I'm sure of it! I just wish I knew the secret of this tx actually working so we wouldnt have to go through this more than once.  How about we write September off as being pants for us IUIers.  Starting from tomorrow, ie, October I want to see a whole bunch of bfp, and thats starting with you Joeyrella!    
Good luck to those getting scanned tomorrow       
Huggies         
xx


----------



## gelatogirl

Well, didn't even make it to test day after all that agonising about when to test. AF arrived last night - 5 days early which is really unheard of for me. I'm regular 28 days always. Also have a lot of cramping which I don't get either, so am wondering what this is all about although with the stims before I suppose it's not that unexpected. I was going to buy my test today, but now I'm off to get san-pro.  

So another BFN to add to the list. This is my first cycle, and you know I knew it was so unlikely to happen first IUI but you do hope. We don't know what to do now as £££s are really limited and we don't get free treatment. Our other option is ICSI but it almost seems like doing just 1 IUI is pointless. Do we have another go or straight to the ICSI

I really hope Joeyrella and Max have better news for us today. 

all the best to all of you, sorry I'm not going to do personals today. Will let you know what we decide to do next after we go back to our cons. GG xx


----------



## joeyrella

no good news from me i'm afraid   
fi'm eeling gutted, although its not like the odds weren't always stacked against us.  you would think by now that i'd have got used to the disappointment, but it doesn't matter how many times i stick my hand in the fire i'm still surprised how much it hurts.
sorry for the negativity, i'll try and come back on tonight in a better frame of mind!
x


----------



## 12tigger

Ahhh Joeyrella & Gelatogirl.... so sorry, sending you both bug hugs    

Gelatogirl - its the drugs mucking up your cycle. Im a 33 day-er and it arrived on day 29 for me. 

Arnie - I love your postitivity!!

Huggies - Im OK thank you for asking, slowly getting through the  evil 

Chelle - hope all went well today

Pomp - how are the follies love?

Love to everyone    

Tig


----------



## Arnie

Morning everyone,
So sorry GG and Joeyrella and your dhs, was really hopeful for you two    .
GG, I'd agree with Tig that your altered cycle is probably down to the meds.  Since my treatment to reduce the endo I have had two afs which were painfree but then last one (after failed IUI) lots of cramping again, which I put down to the Clomid (rather than endo grown back already .... errrrrr, now i've worried myself, doh!  . )
Don't know what to advise about another IUI compared to ICSI, would have usually said IUI cos cheaper and less invasive but with our run of negatives I'm starting to lose my confidence in the tx.  Probably I'd cost both up and waiting lists and take it from there.  Also ask your clinic cos they know all your details.  Good luck honey and hope you feel a bit better later  
Joeyrella, I think you're allowed a bit of negativity today! Look after yourself today and allow yourself to feel down if thats how you feel.  Let us know how you're getting on later.
xx


----------



## Guest

GG and Joeyralla     so so sorry it didn't work, I don't think you ever get used to the disappointment Joeyrella, it is just so  painful   

GG- I would definitely speak to your cons and see what he advises, you want to have the best possible chance if you are paying    My afs after both IUIs have been much more crampy and heavy 

Arnie- new mantra 'October WILL be a happy month, we WILL get our BFPs'  How are you coping, think your nearly into the 2nd week?   

Tig- how are you sweetie? Hope you get the work situation sorted out so that you can plan some lovely things to do on your month off   

Lu- have you had your follow up cons yet?  

Huggies- lets hope the cramping is a good sign  Are you going to test or wait a bit longer?   

[fly]           [/fly]

Chelle- hope the scan went well    I inject in the tummy (well OH does it actually, I'm a wimp) below the belly button, on the sofa 

PompeyD- how did your scan go, got a couple of juicy follies I hope?   

rungirl- hope the jabbing's going well    Follie dance for you, Chelle and PD:

[fly]              [/fly]

Lyndsey, Max, Lynz and Ann Marie-         

I can't believe what a sad month it's been for the IUIers   

[fly]'October WILL be a happy month, we WILL get our BFPs '[/fly]

And of course the mantra will continue into November and beyond 

Love and  xxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi Shemonkey,
Have to say that today I'm not feeling the best, have done no work just been googling ..... egg size (is 25mm over-ripe?), signs of ovulation/early pregnancy, desperately reading treatment diaries in the hope of positives, etc .....) Feel awful moaning like this when we've had so many bfns recently, I dont know yet for sure that its not worked. Its just I cant ever imagine getting a positive, its seems so far removed from my reality. No symptoms of course, nothing, nada, just me feeling absolutely normal.
Pah! Hoping this negativity is not going to hang around for too long.
Will give myself a strict talking to.
Dont know how I would be getting through this without all you lot to share and understand.  
xx


----------



## Guest

Arnie   I spent the whole 2 weeks googling, reading diaries (ignoring the negative ones   ), prodding my (.Y.), trying to feel sick, dizzy, anything   I am normally a very sane person but by the end felt I should be in therapy at the very least  

The truth is that you really can't know anything for sure till either the   lady sings or you get that fab bfp (please remind me I said all this when I'm in the same boat   ) so try and stay a little bit positive if you can sweetie  

   xxx


----------



## 12tigger

Hi Shemonk & Arnie

Ditto to what the wise monkey said  

Its completely normal to go checking , researching and reading up. 'Normal', non IUI People wouldnt even know they could be preg until they missed their  . I had every  symptom going last time just gone but it all turned out to be a hoax!

Its like going to the most important job interview of your life and then waiting a fortnight to see if you got it or not.

Just try to keep busy and your mind occupied ... can you conjure up thoughts of a new colour scheme for your bedroom or relive a favourite walk in your mind?

I know its horrible love, hang in there and as Shemonk says, it aint over until   sings and mine is screaming at the mo!  

Take care of yourself and know we're all here thinking of you

Shemonk - thanks for your lovely thoughts. Ive been off work for over a year now due to work related stress and anxiety ... the novelty is about to wear off for my employer! And this IUI werent helping the stress levels either which is why we're having the month off.  Really must start looking into a new career ... any suggestions anyone??

Tig


----------



## Arnie

Thanks guys,
It really helps just being able to sound off.  I know i've got to try and stay positive; this tx does work for some people and hopefully I (and a few of my FF  ) get our  .  
              
..... now where was I? Oh yes, googling 'egg size and its affect on fertilisation'
xx


----------



## Guest

Arnie!!! Step away from the Google............


----------



## Huggies

Morning from the US ladies!!!

GG & Joeyrella - So Sorry!!!     what is going on this month!?  I really feel for all you ladies and pray that Oct/Nov brings better times for us all!!!

Tigs - you poor thing, what a time you are having!  I feel my IUI/fertility treatments have made this year one of my most stressful years and I don't have the work related issues on top of that - sending you big hugs for a brighter October!!   

Arnie - I know what you mean about 'Googling'!!  I spent my first 6 months of TTC looking up everything and anything and since IUI it got worse.  This month I have looked up nothing apart from being on my forums!!! It is only the sane that do the insane!!! 

Shemonkey - AF has still not arrived for me - I did a cheapy ebay test at 7pm last night and a big fat   so was absolutely gutted.  The cramping has now eased off and I am still without AF - so only time will tell but I must admit, I have lost all hope and just wish AF would arrive and put me out my misery for another month!!!

Love and babydust to you all.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## KittyB

to all that need them,   for anyone testing soon and   for anyone growing follies. Sorry for the non-personal replies, I am suffering with sinus problems after having a cold last week. AF arrived yesterday (as I expected) so I had a scan this afternoon to check me out before starting Clomid tomorrow and joy of joys, I have a cyst.   So, no Clomid for me, we're hoping to do a natural IUI this month, which means (PMA) we have another two IUI cycles this year. On the negative side, I don't know how a cyst will affect me getting pregnant. Plus, you know, this will be our 9th IUI - if it was going to work, blah blah blah. 

I'm off to steam my head now.


----------



## Guest

Kitty    xxx


----------



## angelpie

Hello every1

I had insem 2day which went really well nurse said everythin looks really good so fingers crossed!!! not sure if she says that 2 every1 but hey made me feel nice!!
I had terrible tummy an back pains all thru last nite kept wakin me up also this morn i hope thats a good sign 4 ovulation, tummy feels slightly odd but not painful!!
Im now led on sofa doin bugger all!!!!
Fingers crossed every1 roll on 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Guest

Good luck angelpie, glad everything went well      xxx


----------



## angelpie

Thanku shemonkey x x x

Just tryin 2 b positive its all new as 1st go good luck with the next stage of ur treatment!!!!!! x x x x


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

Had my scan today - Not great news. My Lining has gone up to 8.4 from 5.6 on monday, but STILL NO FOLLIES

because my lining has got thicker, they want me to carry on with the same dose  

has anyone else had this happened to them?

Chelle
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello only me   

I had the opposite lots of follies thin lining.


----------



## Guest

Hi Kitten, 38 days woo hoo  

Chelle- sorry about your scan, have they given you any reason why your follies may be taking a while to get going? Some people do seem to take a while to respond, hopefully you're one of them and those bloomin follies will make an appearance soon    When's your next scan?   you get some good news    

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi shemonkey how are sweetie  , I'm so looking forward to my appointment if I told other people this they would think I was mad but everyone here understands


----------



## Arnie

So I feel vaguely more positive than I did earlier, thanks Tig and Shemonkey.  Having said that DP away from today til Tuesday so there'll be no one to stop me manically googling just about anything I can think of connected to conceiving, ha ha  
Kitten, I so understand! The not doing anything is worse than all the meds and scans and everything associated with tx, at least then there's hope! Hope this month flies by and your appointment goes well   
Chelle, sorry to hear about your scan, those bloomin follies  .  What day are you on now? I'm sure there's still time for your follies to catch up with your lining   .  Follie dance         go follies go!
Angelpie, glad your basting went well,   Hope you get lots of rest for the next couple of days and the egg and sperm do what they're meant to do!
Kitty,    not sure how the cyst would affect the chances of you getting pregnant this month, didnt the clinic say anything? Are they hoping it will just go over the next month? Well good luck with trying naturally   
Huggies, try not to lose hope yet, you never know it might have been too early for the hpt to pick up and its not over til af turns up so        
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Arnie I will probably be crying on here when they do start hormoans and all  .


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say to chellebelle

I am having similar probs, altho i am doing IVF (which atm may be converted to IUI!)

My lining was growing but my follies werent until i had stimmed for 2 wks i hadnt a follie in sight and this week i have got 3

sending lots of       to you and your follies


On another note, i have posted on the main thread, for anyone who is interested in getting together for a chat in the chat room, i can set a room for you girls either public or private 

If your interested post on the thread with some suggestions of dates 

 to all

~E~


----------



## gelatogirl

Thanks for the messages of support ladies. Scurried off to clinic today to pick up Clomid prescription. Quick question about dates.....I noticed at around 9pm last night when I went to the loo that AF had arrived, properly not just spotting. So do I count yesterday as cycle Day 1, or today as it was late evening?? Thanks, as I need to start Clomid day 3. I know someone out there will know, you are all much wiser and experienced than me!

Good luck Angelpie! The exciting 2ww is so up and down, use FF to vent all your good times and bad. Hoping for good for you though.

Huggies - can't believe you too with the BFN. Are none of us going to make it this week? I'm looking forward to a glass of wine tonight and will raise a toast to all my fellow disappointed not-knocked up IUIers..

Have a good weekend all and be really nice to yourselves. I might go low profile for a bit, feeling a bit blank.

love to all
Gelato girl


----------



## PompeyD

Evening ladies,

Joeyrella & GG - Sending you both big hugs     really sorry your cycles were bfn  

Huggies - Staying positive for you     cheapy test may not have been sensitive enough   

Chelle - Special follie dance for you          hope things have improved next week  

Arnie & Shemonkey - You do make me laugh   I think I should be in therapy at least 10 times a day

Tig - You got any new career ideas?   Fertility specialist maybe  

Angelpie - Glad it went okay today, enjoy your sofa time  

Kitten - How you getting on? Hope those days are flying past  

The follie dances seem to be doing the trick and got possibly 3 follies that are getting bigger, hope the increased meds keep them growing   

Have a good weekend everyone  


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

GG- our clinic says that if af comes after about 5pm then count the following day as day 1. Good luck for this cycle     xxx


----------



## Guest

GREAT news PompeyD, lets give those 3 lovelies an extra boost:


----------



## PompeyD

Hi GG, my clinic say to go to the next day if you come on after about 6pm (even with full flow) so I'd count today as day 1.

Enjoy the wine, have one for me   and look after yourselves

PompeyD


----------



## gelatogirl

Pompey, Shemonkey - thanks loves, I knew you'd know. Ah Day 1, it's like a clean slate! Nah, who am I kidding. 2 glasses of wine and I'm ready for bed zzzzzzzz

Pompey - BIG UP your follies!

[fly]xxxx[/fly]


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies sorry to barge in but i need help   ive had my gonal-f pen for 2 days and forgot to put it in the fridge...will it be ok to use?


----------



## 12tigger

Pomp - for your follies:

              [fly]           [/fly]            
PS Loving the idea of being a F specialist ... dont think i'd like the idea of sticking those wands up there though!

Clomid user - really not sure. Check if the instructions say what temp is ok. For example, im diabetic and i keep my supply of insulin in the fridge but the pen i have on the go is fine in my handbag but not on the parcel shelf of a car in the sun. If the gonal-f pen has only been in a cupboard or bag and not near a radiator it might be ok. Have you tried googling the question or going to the manufacturer's website? Best of luck

Love to everyone

Tig


----------



## toots6574

hey everyone  

well im totally chocked with the cold and feeling rather sorry for myself pathetic i know  

i just want to say a huge thankyou to evryone for your support its so reasuring to know that you arent alone this site has been a gods gift for us and all you girls are amazing thankyou  

well we phoned up clinic and booked  in for a scan a wek on monday for our next iui and were going for it maybe it will be third time lucky  

im so sorry for all those bfn it eels like nonone has had luck this time round maybe october will be the lucky month for us all  

its so hard to try and stay positive all you wish for is the 2 lines on that test and most of the time you dont even get to the test day its sh*t  

but you know what girls what doesnt kill us does make us stronger and when that day arrives you will have waited so long and longed for so long that this hard time will be a distant memory  

well take everyone sorry about the lack of personnals 

take care and lots of   and  
and huge   to those who need or just want them 
and big   for those with up coming scans ect

love lynz x


----------



## Arnie

Morning everyone,
So I'm sat in bed with a cup of tea and the laptop set to FF .... you can tell DPs away,   
Convinced myself could feel strange goings on in my uterus area last night so went to bed early to concentrate on them. Then was desperate for loo when woke up, despite going in the the night .... yep its confirmed I'm definitely up the duff. Hmmm, well ok had a bit of wind (darn brazil nuts!) last night and did have a pint of water before going to bed but still.... Ok, I admit it I've finally lost it   
Hi Toots, glad to hear you've got your next cycle up and running.  I really found it helped to get over the negative result to start concentrating on the next attempt .... Shemonkey, think your clinic are sadists not letting you start again straight away if you want ... medical reasons, pah!     Actually, during my googling marathon yesterday did read that doing clomid back to back miight cause problems with overstimulated ovaries and as my follicle second month was a whopping 25mm on day 15 (compared to 15.5 the same time the previous month) slightly worried that if i do a third month straight off will end up with an ostrich egg sized follicle ... and then I'd have to join the circus as the amazing woman with huge eggs ... I said eggs you filthy lot!?!
Clomid user, sorry but don't have to inject anything so dont know about your fridge query. Can you ring your clinic to check?
Great news about your follies Pompey, hurrah!
Right, thats it from me for now, love to all.  Have a good day xx


----------



## Lulu2003

Hey ladies, hope you're all well and looking forward to the weekend....!!!!

Well I've not posted much this week as I've been out most evenings but I had to come and post this morning as......


.....

.....



OMG!!

I did a test as we were going to go to Alton Towers today and I just thought I really should test just in case.... I'm so shocked but so so happy!!

Anyway gotta go as off to buy a new mattress. I'll pop on later and catch up properly with you all.

Lu
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rungirl

Wow!!!
Our 1st BFP!!!
Hooray. Hooray.
Well done, hun.
xxxxxx


----------



## Arnie

Lu, that is fantastic news!!!!
It just shows you never can tell, despite what our brain tells us our bodies can still surprise us!!


----------



## 12tigger

LU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO happy for you!  

        

YOU HAVE MADE MY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOVE

Tig


----------



## LadyMoonlight

Hi girls

Its my first time posting here so*waves*

Anyway, am feeling a little confused right now.  Am due for a pre-treatment scan on Wednesday but the Consultant has said that he doesn't think a HSG is going to be necessary seeing as I had one witha laparoscopy in November 2005 just before I got pregnant with my son.

I'm a bit confused about this and so is the nurse I spoke to today as she says that normally a HSG would be carried out prior to IUI to make sure that the tubes aren't blocked, and that even if they were OK in 2005 they could have become blocked since.  

I can't get another appointment to see my Consultant until January (we're on the NHS system sadly so lots of delays) and I don't know what to do.  The nurse suggested I have the scan and if no major problems show up, we try one cycle of IUI and if its not successful then discuss it at the appt in January ie as to whether I might need an HSG before trying again, but I'm so worried about the timescale of all this (I'm 38 in December!).  

I know that going straight to IVF/ICSI would probably be better for us as that bypasses any tubal problems and my hubby's crap sperm, but we simply don't have the funding to do that and I want to start trying something at least. . .

Any thoughts?  I'm getting myself so worked up!


----------



## PompeyD

Lu, Huge congratulations to you and Ryan

[fly]           [/fly]

So nice to be doing BFP smilies. Shows how you can never tell if it's going to work or not.

Hope you had a good day at Alton Towers 


PompeyD


----------



## PompeyD

Hi LadyMoonlight,

Not sure if I can be much help. If the nurse is concerned too could she not speak to the consultant on your behalf? That way you'd get his explanation without having to wait for an appointment. I can understand you not wanting to waste time on IUI if it's got no chance of working.


PompeyD


----------



## 12tigger

Hi ladymoonlight

Ditto what the wise Pompey said - get the nurse to have a word. I notice you are in S wales too - are you having treatment at cardiff or swansea? (Im in swansea)

Other option - go see the consult privately .. mind it cost us £170 to see ours ... or phone him up and speak to his secretary.

Just some thoughts

Still dancing about for Lu           

Love

Tig


----------



## btbam

Hi Ladymoonlight,
I'm at ICF wales and had HSG before starting IUI even though there was no reason to suspect any problems.  I'd go ahead and have it anyway - just for peace of mind that nothing's changed and that IUI is the right way to go.
Hugs & good luck wishes
J


----------



## pixielou

Hi there ,

went for my 2nd scan on Friday and I had been injecting for 9 days and the nurse said that there was one follie on left 11.5mm and two on the right both about 12mm each. She has booked me bacl in on Monday for another scan and says that if all goes to plan then it will be wed/ thurs next week!

In the meantime yesterday I ahd a friend that I called me and has fallen pg naturally, she has been with her bf for 11months(dh and I introduced them). I had a feeling that she was pg as her bf had said to my dh that she was  freeling sick etc. I'm happy for her but I felt quite down after. Spoke to dh about the way that I felt and he said that I was overeacting and that I shouldn't compare myself-easier said then done when you have been ttc for 2= years and having tx then someone who is constantly dieting eyc just falls at the drop of a hat! I feel so bad to be thinking this way but have to express myself! Is this normal or am I just a being weird?


----------



## LadyMoonlight

Hi Girls and thanks for your replies, its great to be able to talk to someone about this lol

We're at IVF Wales in Cardiff.

Have had a long chat with the nurse and she says that she spoke to Mr Amso (our Consultant) yesterday at length and he said no need for the HSG. I can't have one without seeing him first - ie he would have to refer me, and the earliest we can see him is January (arrgh!!). He apparently doesn't do private clinics. In order to see a (different) Consultant privately we would have to come off the NHS system and do *everything* privately ie pay for all the tests, consultations etc, which would just be unaffordable for us  we already have to pay for the _treatment _itself, as we have a child so are not eligible for NHS treatment, but we can have the tests, consultations etc on the NHS (confusing? Yes I know lol) which is really the only way we can afford to do it.

Very frustrating. Having depended on the NHS all your life its hard to have to get used to doing things privately - I have AXA PPP private insurance through my job but it won't cover anything fertility related.

I feel a little bit like we're being brushed off, as we've already had a natural pregnancy. Last time we saw Mr A. he kept talking about how it would be entirely possible for us to conceive naturally again, might just "take a little longer" (due to DH's swimmers) but we could try IUI "if we wanted to".

I think the only thing we can do is to have the pre-treatment scan and go from there, the nurse said that anything majorly wrong would probably show up on the scan and we would at least know what we were dealing with - she could then speak to Mr. A about doing a HSG. At least I feel like I'm doing something and not just sitting about waiting for January . . . but feeling very confused about it all right now


----------



## KittyB

pixielou said:


> In the meantime yesterday I ahd a friend that I called me and has fallen pg naturally, she has been with her bf for 11months(dh and I introduced them). I had a feeling that she was pg as her bf had said to my dh that she was freeling sick etc. I'm happy for her but I felt quite down after. Spoke to dh about the way that I felt and he said that I was overeacting and that I shouldn't compare myself-easier said then done when you have been ttc for 2= years and having tx then someone who is constantly dieting eyc just falls at the drop of a hat! I feel so bad to be thinking this way but have to express myself! Is this normal or am I just a being weird?


I'd say it was normal, the whole TTC isn't fair at all. 

Great news, Lu, congrats!  Let's hope that this is the start of a load of BFPs on here.


----------



## Arnie

Hi Lady Moonlight, it sounds like you've done everything you can do with regards to trying to get the hsg given that you don't have the money to go privately.  There really isnt any reason why your tubes should be damaged is there? I think you're going to just have to put your   head on and   your consultant knows what he's talking about. Fingers crossed his right and you get your positive from the IUI    Good luck honey!
pixielou, good news on the scan! You're not wierd or bad to be feeling down about your friend getting pregnant seemingly so easily. A friend has just started trying for her second baby (we started at the same time 3 years ago and she now has a 2 year old), and I have to say that I was secretly pleased when the email came this week saying how disappointed she was that it hadnt worked first month (I know I'm a b&tch but I wonder if the irony didnt hit her at all that she was complaining to someone who had had that disappointment for the last 36 months!).  Obviously, I dont want her to have problems conceiving but I wouldnt mind if it took her 2 or 3 months!  There I've said it .... I am a bad person!


----------



## LadyMoonlight

pixielou said:


> Hi there ,
> 
> went for my 2nd scan on Friday and I had been injecting for 9 days and the nurse said that there was one follie on left 11.5mm and two on the right both about 12mm each. She has booked me bacl in on Monday for another scan and says that if all goes to plan then it will be wed/ thurs next week!
> 
> In the meantime yesterday I ahd a friend that I called me and has fallen pg naturally, she has been with her bf for 11months(dh and I introduced them). I had a feeling that she was pg as her bf had said to my dh that she was freeling sick etc. I'm happy for her but I felt quite down after. Spoke to dh about the way that I felt and he said that I was overeacting and that I shouldn't compare myself-easier said then done when you have been ttc for 2= years and having tx then someone who is constantly dieting eyc just falls at the drop of a hat! I feel so bad to be thinking this way but have to express myself! Is this normal or am I just a being weird?


Hi Pixielou I have to say that you're not alone. A girl I work with whose son is 6 months younger than mine has just got pregnant without even trying (shes been crying and howling about it as she hadn't "planned" to get pregnant, she wanted to go back to college this year) and I have to put up with her complaining about her morning sickness and how she will be "stuck at home changing nappies" for another 2-3 years before she can go to college and how she wants to have her tubes tied blah de blah. She knows I have been ttc for nearly 2 years. I'm getting to the point where I'm booking leave on the days when she will be in so I can avoid her.

Another colleague asked me why I wasn't pregnant "yet" (she knew we were ttc over a year ago because I made the mistake of letting her see a fertility-related book in my bag) and said that she thought I'd be "off on maternity leave by now". She then said that she only has to "look at a man to get pregnant" and "she wished she was infertile because she wouldn't have to worry about contraception". Then she and my pregnant colleague told me to "be thankful for the child I have" and asked me why I don't "just" adopt?!

I spent 30 mins crying in the toilets after that.

Arnie - thanks! I'm trying not to worry, after all my Consultant surely does know best (he is a consultant after all), I think I need to stop Googling myself into a panic about all this . . .


----------



## Guest

OMG OMG OMG Lu

                     


pixielou- COMPLETELY normal sweetie, don't feel at all bad for feeling that way    Good news on your follies  

btbam- I remember you   So sorry to see you had a chem pg, how are you doing, good luck for this cycle    

Hi LadyMoonlight and welcome   - not surprised you're feeling confused   Good luck with your scan and hopefully you can have a go at IUI soon   

Arnie- how are you and your incredible humongous giant eggs?  

Clomid user- did you manage to speak to anyone about your injection?    

PompeyD- hope those follies are having a growth spurt in there      ^dancingspot^

Tig- hope you're ok?   

Lynz and ann marie- glad you can crack on with another go   this is the one for you    

Hi rungirl and everyone I've missed  

Am still smiling at your news Lu      Over the moon for you  

Right girls, this is deffo our month now, onwards and upwards, IUI works, yippeeeeeeee!!!!! (Can you tell I'm slightly excited   )

Well done Lu    

  xxx


----------



## Fran74

FINALLY! A BFP! Congratulations Lu, great news. 
The saying about waiting for a bus springs to mind....let's hope there are loads of BFPs on their way. 
Fran x


----------



## Guest

Fran- how are you, are you stimming now?


----------



## angelpie

O my god!!! Congratulations lu!!!!

Bet u r over the moon i hope this is the start of the bfps 4 this month!!!! Sendin u lots of love Take care dont do 2 much!!!! x x x

Hello every1 2nd day of 2ww still tryin 2 take it easy!! Keepin positive hope all u ladies r 2 x x x


----------



## Lulu2003

hey ladies, thanks for all your lovely messages!!

I'm confident there will be many more to come over the next few weeks, if my body with all the bleeding can do it then so can you! I'm staggered it worked, especially after the Neg test on Monday. I've done 2 tests today, including one of the posh digital ones so it's a definate!!

Pompey - great news about your follies - excellent, I feel another BFP coming along soon 

Shemonkey - so how long do you have to wait now for treatment? Its strange how all clinics are so different. It's def going to be a good month. IUI def works, this is my second IUI and my second BFP - I just pray that this one turns out well for me. Last time was so traumatic losing my daughter after only 3 hours of life. I'm feeling positive though this time.

Ladymoonlight - welcome and hello! Again, we are given so much conflicting info there's no wonder that you're confused. I agree with the other lovelies on here though and ask the nurse to check with your cons.

Pixielou - Don't worry about the down feelings - my sister was preg the time I lost our daughter and is now 3 months pregnant and I felt so pleased for her but also like when is it going to my turn. It's natural. You will get there and then you won't care who else is pregnant!!

Arnie - how are you doing?! Your follie is huuuuge!!! Is that considered over stimulated?

Tig - thanks for the lovely post - sending lots of positive vibes your way....!

Well Ryan is taking me out now for a late lunch to celebrate! So I'll catch up with everyone else later or tomorrow. 
No major symptoms as yet but boobies a little sore. Feeling more hungry that usual but that all in my mind I'm sure. The last pregnancy I got morning sickness badly but was never actually sick as McDs cheese burgers took away the sickness!! Ha ha! Put on 2 stones within 6 months....!!

Love as always
Lu
xx


----------



## Guest

it works out well for you too Lu xxx


----------



## kdb

WOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  CONGRATS LU AND RYAN!!         

Such great news!  What an unbelievable rollercoaster of emotions you've been on (better than Alton Towers!!)... wow!

   

Happy Saturday hello to all the other lovely FFs on here - yippee for a fabulous BFP-filled Oct / Nov for everyone  

xoxo


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Lu - Hope you enjoyed your celebration lunch   Still really excited for you   

Shemonkey - Are you nearly at the end of your natural cycle?  

Pixielou - Glad your scan went well. As the others have said it's completely normal to feel like that about your friend's pregnancy  

Tig - How are you getting on?  

Ann Marie & Lynz -   it's 3rd time lucky for you     Hope you feel better soon Lynz  

Arnie - The irony probably didn't occur to your friend, hope she doesn't have to wait 3 months that would be soooo long  

 to everyone else, hope you're all okay?

I'm off now to feed my follies chinese, I'm sure that will make them grow   Pompey won today so all is well in our house  


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

6 days PompeyD....although have very sore (.Y.) and spotting so am willing the   to pay an early visit    Of course would be lovely to be preggers but we've practiced VERY safe   due to the worry of having another chem pg on a natural cycle so not very likely   Wish there was a 'hurry up AF' smilie  

I'm sure follies love chinese


----------



## PompeyD

Shemonkey, hoping for early af for you       Love your see no, hear no, speak no monkeys  

I'm still waiting for DH to get back with the Chinese, do they not know my follies need feeding


----------



## toots6574

hey girls  

lu mcg - yeah congrats honey im so happy for you you both deserve it  

lady moonlight - welcome to the thread babes  

pixielou and arnie - dont feel guilty im sure we have all had the same thoughts i know i have  

fran74 - i think you may be right about buses maybe oct is the month for us  
sorry about lack of personnals still not feeling great speak all tommorow take care

and lots of   and   to all that need or want them

lynz x


----------



## Huggies

WOOOHHHOHOOOOO LU!!!!!      

Amazing news - so delighted for you and Ryan.  I hope you enjoy your celebrations and pray you have a happy and healthy 8 months ahead of you!!

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend!!

AF has still not shown for me and I have had regular 28 day cycles for the last 12 months - I am now on day 31 and nothing.  Did a cheapy test and a Clear Blue digital and both were negative this morning (gutted of course as I still held out hope).  
Question - has anyone else noticed that Clomid increases their cycle length

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Arnie

Evening everyone,
Keep thinking about your great news Lu, bet you nearly fell off the loo when you got the result!  About my follie, no-one said it was too big, its just I started reading about follie size and kept reading mature follicles being 17-22 so started worrying but then have read about women getting bfp with follies of 26 so gonna concentrate on that    
Lynz,   , hoping you feel better soon 
Shemonkey, i'm sure i've seen a hurry up af somewhere else but cant find one now so will have to make do with a friendly looking     
Huggies, may be late implanters and thats why not showing up on test yet? Hmmmm? Fingers crossed thats the case   Last cycle with Clomid my af turned up exactly when expected, grrrrrrr 
Pompey, has that chinese turned up yet?  
xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Lu - Big Congratulations             , what a time you have had enjoy the coming months as much as possible and let us know how you get on. All the best x

Pompey - Hope those follies enjoy the chinese 

Arnie - When I read your posts I end up rolling around with laughter  you have a fab sense of humour. Hope that big follie did the trick! 

Pixielou - I can't believe the things people say about fertility when they don't have a fertility problem so i know where your coming from. I had a friend say she knew exactly how i felt - she's not ever been in a long relationship or TTC so how can she know Atleast you have us so when you hear crazy things from friends/work colleagues that have no idea just let it go OR cough and say BOLL*cks at the same time  I'm so bad x

Shemonkey - Pray for AF not to arrive and the wicked witch will show her face - not that i'm bitter or anything   Good luck for next round of IUI

Tig - Hey are you o.k? x Where abouts are you in tx? I'm so behind these days with whats going on sorry - but when iui ended for me i just needed to rebel a little -  or fill my spare time in with friends, family and extra shifts at work and i really needed some space from ff until i felt stronger i suppose if that makes any sense at all? x

Well for me - I got a letter from the ivf clinic with forms to complete so they will be sent off on monday and then we just have to wait for an appointment. Take care everyone and I am hoping to see some bfp's this month I am rooting for you all x


----------



## pixielou

Thanks for your wise words ladies!

Just wanted some feedback from you. I have been injecting for 10 days and having my third scan on monday. The thing is it feels like im ov or gonna ov very soon as I have cm today and ov pains, Just didn't know wether to bd tonight. It's just that I'm worried about all the injections circulating at the same time especially around my stomach when I inject. I know that I worry but I can't help it. Does anyone feel the same?


----------



## Guest

pixielou- it certainly won't hurt if you   tonight as you only need to leave 2-3 days before insem but hopefully you're not going to ov probably just those follies growing   Having said that I've just noticed the time so you've probably either done the deed or not  

Hi Bee- hope you don't have to wait too long for that appointment  

Huggies- ooh hope it's good news    

Off to bed now, night everyone   xxx


----------



## Guest

PompeyD- hope those follies enjoyed their chinese


----------



## Guest

Have you come down from the ceiling yet Lu?!     xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Bee - Good to hear from you. Enjoy the form filling, hope it's not long before your appointment    

Lynz - Hope you're feeling better today   

Shemonkey - Follies loved the chinese, it's the follies food of choice   Are you having trouble sleeping?

Arnie - Is your test day this week? Need to turn Lu's bfp into a run of bfps      

Pixielou - Sure your symptoms are just your body getting ready for ovulation, I get the same ones but have never ovulated early.

Huggies - I haven't noticed longer cycle length on clomid, maybe it's just taking a while to turn the test bfp      

 to all
PompeyD


----------



## Maxp

Ive just come back on after a few days sulking and read Lu's news! That's brilliant!!!!! Im so happy for you Lu and you have given me a bit of hope  

I hope everyone is well. Mine was definate big fat NO but today I went to see Mr G again and off we go again for a second try. If this doesn't work then it's onto IVF. God I hope it works this time. It all felt very different this time - not so giddy and excited - perhaps that's a good thing?

Pompey what day are you on? Were you at QA today?? I stare at every woman now in case its you! 

Bee - good luck - Im going to check up on you to see how you are getting on - I need lots of info as IVF scares me to death.

Pixielou - I have decided that trying to guess what the whizzes and bangs that go on inside is pointless - it's all a trick I tell you to make us crazy!!! 

Huggies - keep your chin up x I have to say Clomid didn't alter my cycle length  - it was still bang on 28 days (goddamit!)

Shemonkey - feels weird to hope sombody DOES get their AF but here you go  

Hello Lady Moonlight and good luck xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Max,
Good that you're starting again straight away   this time works for you. I wasn't at QA today, the thought of you staring at everyone when you don't know what I look like did make me laugh   I've got a scan tomorrow so hoping that my follies have been busy growing   I'll be off down the IVF route too if this IUI doesn't work  


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Hi Max   Great that you can start again straight away, really hope it works for you      

PompeyD- Lets hope the chinese did the trick and your follies are looking good tomorrow, if it did I'll be off to Ming Wahs for a Chow Mein next week   Am having trouble sleeping, worried that it's going to bugger up my chances and the more I worry about it the more I can't sleep   Feel my eggs need plenty of rest before the puregon puts them to work


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Lu - It is just soo great to a BFP!!  Well done, Lu.  Make sure you have pudding on your celebration lunch.

Pompey - good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you follies have grown!  

Shermonkey - its good news you can start straight away.  Fingers crossed, hun.

Huggies - sending you lots of postive vibes.

I'm due to be scanned on wednesday so fingers crossed all will look good, we will probably be basting 12th or 13th.  Then the dreaded 2ww wait or 2ww + 4days in my case.  Our clinic says to wait 18 days before testing??  Very frustrating.

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Well I actually managed to leave the house today, only for 3 hours mind.  Have now taken up my recent position of choice, on the sofa with laptop locked to FF!  
Nice to hear from you Maxine, so you're only having 2 gos at IUI? ... not that you'll need more fingers crossed   . I'm definitately having three i've decided, putting off IVF (its purely the thought of the injections, I know I'm a total woose) for as long as possible!
Bee, glad to hear you've received your IVF documentation, all systems go, hurrah, hope appointment is not too far off!
Shemonkey, am sure your eggs are resting tucked away safely in your ovaries even if you're not!
Pompey, good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope all those follie dances (and the chinese of course) have helped!!!
So half way through my 2ww, and my positivity is changing on a daily basis, yesterday was a good day but i've woken up today with absolutely no symptoms  (not that I had a huge amount yesterday but I did have a few twinges ... medical term!)  Think Lu's news gave us all a real boost yesterday but we need another one today .... Huggies this thread needs you!!!
Pixielou what did you decide about the   ??
Hi, Rungirl, just seen your post, 18 days?!!!! HAving said that I'm not going to test unless my af is late this time. I hate it when the pee stick says 'not pregnant' in that superior way!
Oh yeah, getting my progesterone levels checked tomorrow (day21), didnt have this done last cycle, do you know if you get the results back quickly or is it just next time you 're in the clinc. Keep having daydream, where they ring me up tomorrow afternoon and say how 'they would nt normally do this but ... my levels are so high I must be pregant' Yep, i'm bonkers!xx


----------



## Maxp

Hello Arnie

Hope you are well!

I had a loooooong talk with my consultant today about how many IUI I should do. He said that basically because the statistics are higher for the first 2 goes (apparently) he recommended just going to IVF if this doesn't work. I don't fancy IVF one bit - it isn't so much the needles - just the how much more invasive it is. Plus being private we don't have the luxury of lots of freebies on the NHS - more is the pity!!!

Heres hoping this one works! We were really lucky to be able to do it straight away - the glorious Mr G was away on a conference until today and I was in a panic that I couldn't get to see him quick enough - luckily his lovely wife popped me in this morning. If I would have missed this month then I would have had to wait until December as he is away the first half of November apparently - the wait would have killed me but I guess even Geniuses need a break


----------



## Guest

Here's hoping it works Max


----------



## Arnie

yes, fingers crossed you get your positive with this IUI    
I can understand if youre paying you have to weigh up what gives you the best chance. After this cycle we have one more on the nhs and then one IVF so we're taking everything on offer!!!! xx


----------



## gelatogirl

Lu - I'm late with my good wishes....but so pleased for you. You've been such a positive poster on the thread, even when you were bleeding for all those days you still managed to sound upbeat. Well done you and DH!! REALLY hope all goes well.

Huggies - I'm always bang on 28 days so imagine my surprise when AF came on day 23 following my 1st IUI - grrrrr! Didn't even make it to test day. I guess we are all different! Have just popped my 1st Clomid for my second attempt. Gulp!

MaxP - that's v. interesting about stats for IUI....have been wondering myself. We are also private, so very limited in what we can do. Will have one more IUI this month and then ICSI next Jan/Feb after a break in Aus with my fam for Xmas. (if the IUI doesn't work that is). Good luck to you!   

Hope you all get what you want this week. Hey, it's October and Lu has started us off with a BFP! So let's all get up the duff!


----------



## KittyB

Arnie said:


> Kitty,   not sure how the cyst would affect the chances of you getting pregnant this month, didnt the clinic say anything? Are they hoping it will just go over the next month? Well good luck with trying naturally


Hi Arnie, sorry I missed this. The clinic just want to scan me again on Wednesday to see what's going on. I can't imagine that the cyst would've gone down by then, so I don't know what they'll suggest. We were going to leave making a consultant appointment until November, but now I'm tempted to go with the original plan and try to get an appointment for the following week. If I have a cyst and can't take Clomid, we probably won't be able to do IVF either, as the meds for that would surely affect a cyst? So I want to know what our options are really.


----------



## HippyChicky

hiya, think I can now officially join you as an IUI girl now on here. Me and hubby had our 1st IUI yesterday and we're both excited and scared. After ttc for just over 7 years with no success we're grabbing onto any glimmer of hope we can get.

It will probably take me while to get to know who's who on this thread but I'll get there.


----------



## 12tigger

Hi all

Im currently having a hypo (low blood sugars) so excuse me if i slurrrrrrrrrrrr!

Welcome hippy chick - come and join the party!!

Im just still so happy for Lu ... just goes to show there is hope after all we've all been through

Arnie, thank you for your wonderful humour ... I love your anecdotes and stats!

Well girls ive had a really bad day today. Ive cried for most of it and have felt horrid all day. I think the negative result last week hit me a lot harder than i thought. Being pregnant was going to be the light at the end of my work drama tunnel and when it didnt happen well, it was too hard to bear. I also miss my DH now that he's started a new job. Luckily this week he's only gone mon, Thurs, Fri so thats much better!

Im going to go and get some (more) sugar on board now, hope everyone is OK. More personals tomorrow when I WILL be feeling chipper and ready to fit the world!

Night all

 

Love
Tig


----------



## HippyChicky

Lu ~ congrats, it's nice to hear that IUI does work

Tig ~ *hugs* we'll try to cheer you up xx


----------



## Guest

Tig- how are you today    It really is a bumpy ride after a bfn, you try hard to pick yourself back up but there are days when it hits you like a ton of bricks   Really feel for you going through that on top of other stresses as well    Have a good old cry when you need to, rant away to us as much as you want (we can take it   ) and pamper yourself as much as you can   

HippyChicky- welcome    Glad you've joined us! Congrats on being on the 2ww     

Max-     it works for you this time. Did your cons say how much higher the stats are for the first 2 goes? We are having a 3rd as our clinic won't refer us for IVF till we've done 3, really hope it's worth doing  

Arnie- hope you enjoyed your sofa surfing weekend   I too was glued to the sofa with laptop, strictly, x factor and various chick flicks. When are you actually due to test?     

Huggies- any news.............??     

PompeyD- how were those follies this morning? Had a good growth spurt I hope, can't wait to hear  

pixielou- how was your scan? Hopefully they were able to reassure you that you hadn't ov'ed and it's all systems go for basting in a few days    

lynz- hope you're feeling better   

Lu- still smiling for you     Hope you're looking after yourself  

Well, still spotting a bit heavier now..........hoping it won't be long! Have worked my way into a bit of a frenzy, whatever their reasons for making me have a break it has not done my sanity any good at all     Once I start I'll be in a nice serene calm place....until the 2ww madness begins  

Love and   xxx


----------



## zimdel

HI everyone,
about to start IUI with agora clinic and i've just aske them about pricing and they have informed me that looking at my ntes i won't need any drugs! Has anyone been able to concieve with IUI without drugs


----------



## Guest

Hi zimdel and welcome  

Great news you don't need any drugs   Have only had medicated IUI so can't help you with that but your clinic know what they're doing I'm sure, good luck   

Where are you from? Think the Agora is in Hove? I'm at the Esperance in Eastbourne  

  

She  xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi shemonkey how's you I'm just lurking so come on girls show me some BFP  

My friend gave birth yesterday to a girl Page Grace ? she was 6 lb on the dot now I can go round and see her where as I couldnt bring my self to when she was pg the whole big belly bit upsets me  .


----------



## Guest

Hi Kitten, I'm ok just waiting to start again........!!

Congrats to your friend, I hate seeing big bellies too 

How are you? Counting the days I bet


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes I am even working out when I am likly to start tx should be around begging Feb hopefully  , I'm lerning to be patiant with all this waiting how about you.


----------



## Guest

Trying to be patient but not doing very well!! Feb shouldn't be too bad, might even be a bit sooner for you hopefully


----------



## Kitten 80

AR thanks Hun we shall see and you will no about it  .


----------



## Huggies

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for lack of contact yesterday - it was a rough one for me as the witch arrived after 4 days of making me wait!!  I spent most of the weekend in tears    as in my head I was sure I was pregnant!!    I can only sympathise with everyone else going through the same thing - I couldn't see any light at the end of the tunnel yesterday. 
However, feeling better today and getting ready to start on Letrozole (Femara) tomorrow.  No IUI this month as we are about to sign up for American health insurance that will cover us for all future treatments - depending on what they suggest for us come November!  I think they will get aggressive and quickly!!

Shemonkey - wishing you all the best for this month - you have had a long wait, but hopefully you are feeling positive and ready to go!!   

Tig - Huge Hugs    - after my weekend I had planned my new future with baby!!  I really hope you feel more positive soon. xxx

HippyChicky - Welcome and all the best for you this month!!!   

gelatogirl - Hope you are well?

MaxP - All the best to you - I really hope your 2nd attempt works!!   

Arnie - fingers crossed for you!!  Hope you are well and feeling positive!!!

rungirl - Good luck for your scan this week!!    

PompeyD - How did your scan go??  Hope you had some MASSIVE follies!!!  

Baby dust to you all.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## LadyMoonlight

Hi girls

(Sorry am still pretty new and don't know everyone yet so forgive lack of individual replies!)

Have a pre-treatment u/s scan this Wednesday also blood tests (the HIV etc ones which you have to have), am going to have problems convincing DH to have those as he's needle-phobic, although you can't have treatment without being tested.  Last time he had to have a blood test he passed out .  not sure what I'm going to do there.

Hoping nothing awful shows up on the u/s, although I'm not sure what they can actually see.  If everything looks alright we'll be preparing to start our first IUI w/clomid in a month or so


----------



## KittyB

Hello ladies, hope you're all well. Welcome, Hippy Chicky.   And Huggies, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Guest

Huggies     It's just so   heartbreaking isn't it? Hopefully the Femara will work for you and if not the aggressive, quick approach sounds good     

Hi LadyMoonlight   Good luck on Weds     Not sure what to suggest about DH and his blood test, maybe knock him out cold.......  Hopefully he'll be ok, it should just be 1 needle and it's pretty quick, send him in first! Good luck!


----------



## Guest

Hi Kitty, how are you  

Good luck on Weds, hope the cyst has gone down     xxx


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

Ladymoonlight - welcome and good luck with the scan

Huggies -   hope you're feeling better

Zimdel - welcome to the thread. sorry I only have medicated iui, so not sure about your question

Shemonkey - try snd stay calm. hope you're not feeling too   xx

Hope everyone else is ok

Well, I can't actually believe what happened at my scan today. After Friday when I had a lining of 8.5 but no follies, today I have a lining of 11.3 and 6!! - yes, you heard me right 6 follies. 2 at 15mm, 3 at 13mm and 2 at 11mm. So now they have stopped mu Gonal F and I have to have a scan on weds and if some haven't 'dropped off' (as the nurse told me) then they will have to abandon because of the risk of mulitiples.

any thoughts ladies? if they do abandon it, what do we think if i 'tripped' and landed on the HCG injection? just a thought  

Chelle
xx


----------



## pixielou

Hi girlies 

Well i went for my 3rd scan today and i have two follies one on my right which is 16.1mm, one on my left which is 18.4mm and my endo lining is 8.7mm. So all in all good! The nurse has said that I need to do my last injection tonight and then my hcg jab at 12am on Tuesday then go in for basting on Thursday afternoon!

Was a bit concerned though today as I found out that my meds i got on Friday and have been taking for two nights(Saturday and Sunday) were out of the fridge for a few days. The technician came up to speak to the nurse abut it and then the nurse called me over to see how many I had had from this prescription. She said that she would scan me to see if the meds wee still active and from the scan she would have a better idea and technician said that she was waiting to hear back from the manufacturer as to wether it was ok? While I was waiting the technician came up and said that she had heard back from the manufacturer and that they were ok to still take. Even so, it still got me a bit worried although on the instructions it does say that they can be unrefridgerated for up to 3 months. I have my last injection tonight, but tbh, I may just leave it. Not sure-any thoughts?!

X


----------



## Guest

Blimey Chelle   Think we need to calm down the follie dances   Really hope you don't have to abandon, although it is funny how those damn hcg jabs can be found just left laying around in the most inconvenient places  Good luck on weds   

Follie reducing dance for you:        

pixielou- fab news! Good news about your meds being ok too   Personally I tend to follow what the nurses tell me to the letter so I would do the last injection tonight, obviously it's up to you but I would do it, everything has gone well so far and you want the best possible chance of it working for you


----------



## Arnie

Evening everyone,
Huggies, really sorry to hear your af has arrived.   Good luck with your letrozole. Can sort of imagine American doctors really throw everything at fertility problems so I dont doubt that you will get your positive soon! x
Tig, hope you're feeling a bit better today, although isnt Monday one of the days your DH is working, pah!? My DP still away and really missing him at the moment, especially since I came home to a pile of cat poo on the kitchen floor and no one but me to clear it up!
Kitten, I'm the same and find it much worse when someones pregnant than when the baby arrives.  I think its cos I dont want their baby (I want my own) but I do want to be pregnant so thats when I feel most jealous.
Chelle, now you  werent eating Chinese over the weekend? ... that well know food of choice for follies! Not sure what it involves but cant your clinic get rid of some of the follies (erm is it called aspirating or something like that? I'm sure I read of someone on this thread having that done cos they had too many follies)
Pixielou if it says on the instructions that they can be out of fridge for 3 months I dont think id worry unless you'd been keeping them on a radiator!
Feeling a bit of a tizz tonight. After moaning about having no work, have now got a job come in for Wednesday, hurrah you might think?!!! Well my job can be quite physical (climbing ladders, lugging heavy equipment about and drilling for hours on end) and am really peed off that despite spending a week and half being VERY relaxed and not exerting myself at all I'm now conceivably going to be undoing all my good work.  Job cant be rearranged and being self employed cant really not do it. Arghhhhhhhhh! Am clinging on to the thought that a) probably not pregnant anyway and b) if I am then maybe the implantation has already occurred?!!! Typical, the only other new job thats come in in the last 4 months was during my last 2ww .... someone doesnt want me to reproduce!
xx


----------



## pixielou

Cheers ladies, just spoke to a guy at the head office and he said that when puregon is dispensed it is recommended that it is out of th fridge for 3 months max from the date of being dispensed for the use of the patient, so why is it the nurse at the hospital says that it always has to be refrigerated?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello ladies

 for everyone who needs them.

Lu just wanted to say thrilled to read your news, we're overdue a lovely BFP!  Congratulations hun.

Sorry for not posting lately ... been a bit   and   and trying not to be ttc obsessed for a few days.  Waiting for AF now .... seems to have been the longest cycle ever - despite being off work last week and that time flying past!

Take care everyone, really hope Lu is the beginning of our luck turning

    
Love
Jovi x


----------



## PompeyD

Evening ladies,

Pixielou - I'm with Shemonkey and always do as I'm told (where treatment is concerned   ) Glad all went well with your scan    

Chelle -   on your follies, hope they don't have to abandon   How many will your clinic go ahead with?

Kitty - Good luck for Wednesday      

Huggies -     why does   have to do these things to us   Hope the Femera does the trick      

Ladymoonlight - Good luck for your scan     Hope your DH manages the blood test  

Zimdel -   I've been having medicated, if you're ovulating by yourself then no meds can work   I'm having the meds to increase the number of follies & in theory increase the chances of it working.

Shemonkey - AF dance for you          seems wrong to be doing one of those  

Tig - Sorry you had a bad day, hope you're being good to yourself   Are you feeling any better today?

HippyChicky - Always good to get to the 2ww   Hope it goes quickly for you   

Arnie - I'd go with implantation already having occured   Have a vision of you drilling for oil  

Max - Great you were able to get going again   Hope this is the cycle for you  

Rungirl & Fran - You both getting on okay?

Kitten - Hope you enjoy your visit to your friend. My closest friend at work is pregnant & although I'm really happy for her it is hard watching her bump grow  

Lyndsey - Hope you're getting on okay    

Went for my scan this morning & got 4 follies   I'm still injecting so hoping that they all keep growing   not that I like the idea of quads   Back on Wednesday for another scan when hopefully I'll be ready for trigger    


PompeyD


----------



## Arnie

Good news about your scan Pompey, and possibly read to trigger on Wednesday? That seems to have come round really quickly .... well for me, guess it may have dragged a bit more for you!
Don't work on an oil rig although like the idea! Maybe if my real job doesnt pick up I should think of a career change ... hey perhaps Tig would like to join me in the north sea?!?
xx


----------



## Guest

Must admit Arnie I have a picture of you in a Bob the Builder uniform, carrying your ladder on your shoulder and wielding your drill!  

Great news about those follies PompeyD.......quads tho, gulp   

Hope AF gets here soon Jovigirl, seems to take forever when you're waiting for it doesn't it


----------



## KittyB

Shemonkey said:


> Hi Kitty, how are you
> 
> Good luck on Weds, hope the cyst has gone down    xxx


I'm OK, thanks. Still a bit down about the whole TTC thing, especially now that I have a cyst to contend with. It just seems to be one thing after another, and it feels like our dream of having a baby is getting further and further away. Will see what happens on Wednesday - we're off to see Tom Jones in concert tomorrow night, so that will take my mind off things for a few hours.  



Chellebelle said:


> Well, I can't actually believe what happened at my scan today. After Friday when I had a lining of 8.5 but no follies, today I have a lining of 11.3 and 6!! - yes, you heard me right 6 follies. 2 at 15mm, 3 at 13mm and 2 at 11mm. So now they have stopped mu Gonal F and I have to have a scan on weds and if some haven't 'dropped off' (as the nurse told me) then they will have to abandon because of the risk of mulitiples.
> 
> any thoughts ladies? if they do abandon it, what do we think if i 'tripped' and landed on the HCG injection? just a thought


I had an abandoned cycle a couple of months ago - I had 5 follies. I was gutted, and on the way home from the scan appointment, I did contemplate just going ahead and trying anyway, and taking the risk. We didn't though, as the risk of a multiple pregnancy would've been too high, and with my history of miscarriages, I didn't want to risk it. Is there any way that the hospital could switch to an IVF cycle if there are too many follies? It wasn't an option for me, I don't think - I didn't realise until I'd got home that that might have been an option.


----------



## joeyrella

hello all. sorry i haven't been around for a few days, been    after the BFN on friday, it hit me much harder than i expected. AF has arrived now and i feel a bit calmer, even though its a bad one and i feel rotten today. not sure if i want to have any more IUI but our clinic makes you wait a cycle between treatments anyway, so i've got a month to make up my mind. have spent lots of time arguing with my husband over the weekend as to whether we should have any more tx. 
sorry about the lack of personals. someone was asking about follicle reduction? i had it done as i had 5 mature follicles and our clinic allows a max of 3. it was very quick but i can't lie, it was painful to the point of me lying there thinking if this is how it feels _with_ sedation what on earth are they doing down there!?  felt like they were poking me with a big spike on the end of a pole....................which is i suppose exactly what they were doing.
i'll catch up with all the personals once i've had a chance to read through.
x


----------



## 12tigger

Evening all

Thank you all for your lovely messages of support - means alot.

Arnie - Im loving the North Sea idea, as a Piscean I would enjoy working in a watery environment! What do you do for a living ... Im intrigued! Yes DH was working today but he snuck out early and came home to little ole me! I was DELIGHTED!

Pomp - Ive thought of the solution if you get preg with quadruplets - hand out the 'spare' 3 right here on FF, I for one would LOVE to have your baby (if you know what I mean...!!!!)

Huggies & Joeyrella .... I know what you're going through, you have my thoughts.

Cant believe we've got follies going into overdrive and chow mein stimulation ... maybe that's a thought for an alternative fertility treatment ... plus 2 bottles of wine whilst eating out at the Chinese Restaurant and wham, bam, you're up the duff (that's how it happens to perfect people isnt it?)

Shemonkey - so sorry you're on an enforced break in treatment. Im just loving not being on Clomid and the fact that I can actually do my jeans up. Its not good to look pregnant whilst taking fertility drugs, it gets the neighbours talking ...

Right folks im off to bed. Sorry for not including everyone ... will do better i promise

Tig


----------



## Guest

Kitty and Joeyrella-     sorry you're both feeling down, be good to yourselves   

Morning Tig- glad you sound a bit more yourself this morning, your DH sounds lovely  

Well the wicked   has arrived this morning!!!!!!! Can't quite believe I'm so happy about that but still..........  Will be calling the clinic just as soon as they open to get booked in for my scan and pick up my drugs on Thurs, it has felt like a long month (it's only actually been 3 weeks but you know what I mean   ) I Just bl***y hope it works as its out last go before IVF *gulp*.

   xxx


----------



## Arnie

Shemonkey, yay to af     .    that this is your lucky cycle!! Woohoo!! Am so excited for you, its been such a drag for me waiting for you to start again, hee hee!
Tig, I could tell you what I do for a living but then I'd have to kill you .... yes thats right I'm a spy ... hmmm, ok maybe not! If we ever meet up I'll tell you, don't like too many personal details out there in cyberspace! Paranoid, moi?!! Like your idea about Pompey's quads, but do you think that as you're not allowed to sell/give meds away on FF, they're as strict about babies?!!!!
Joeyrella   , it can be so hard keep getting these bfns, chin up honey, your turn will come I'm sure     Whatever you decide to do about tx I'm sure it will be the right decision .... urgh, sometimes hate this only having words to convey something when they're arent really the words and only a hug will do, will just send another virtual one    
Kitty, I know what you mean by it seems to be one thing after another, isnt it hard enough that we cant get pregnant without everything else?!!   
Chelle, hope some of your follies have 'dropped off', surely thats not the correct terminology?!! 
Jovigirl, hope you're feeling a bit better today   
Hi to Rungirl, Lyndsey, Pompey, Pixielou, Lu and my brain has given up now so sorry if forgotten anyone, have a good day!
I'm going to ring the clinic in a minute and see if they have the results from my blood test yesterday, so I'll probably be back on in a bit to compare progesterone levels! xxx


----------



## Cbelle1

do you know i've just been thinking (whoops thats the one brain cell of the week used!!) and i did have a little sweet and sour something from the chinese on saturday - we have solved the mystery of fertility treatment ladies - EAT CHINESE!!!

Chelle
x


----------



## Huggies

Hiya girls   

LadyMoonlight - best of luck with your hubby's blood tests - can't be easy but I hope your results are positive!!   

Chelle - great news on your follies - maybe too great!?  Having not got as far as injecting yet, I have no idea the risks associated with continuing - albeit multiple births   but I can totally understand your want to continue!!  Best of luck and I hope their is a solution for you!! 

Pixielou - Great news from your scan and I hope your medication is well - did you just continue as told by the clinic?  Best of luck for Thursday!!   

Arnie - sorry about your work situation - would love to know what you do!!??  Are you a    Sorry, couldn't find a smiley with a toolbelt!!    Best of luck for your blood results today!!

Jovi -    Hope you are doing okay and AF puts arrives and puts you out of your misery soon!! 

PompeyD - Lots of great follies     - hope all goes well for your scan today and you are well on your way to a BFP!!!! 

Joeyrella - Big Hugs    I hope you are doing okay and taking care of yourself.  Hopefully your month off will help you make the decision you need to make.  Best of luck to you. 

Shemonkey - Yeah to the AF arrival!!!  Hope you get on well this cycle and    you won't need to think about IVF in a few weeks time.    

I am due to start on Letrozole this evening but feeling unsure after reading the prescription last night - it is a drug used to treat breast cancer and clearly states that it should not be used by woman of child-bearing age, woman who are pregnant, or by woman who intend to get pregnant!!!!      Will phone the clinic today just to make sure that it is safe to take - I am assuming it is, as why else would they prescribe this as a fertility drug!!??
Other than that, I am posting off my medical insurance forms today and hope to be covered by end of October, meaning that we can do whatever my clinic wants me to do come November!!

Love to you all

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi Everyone!!!

Its so hard to catch up with everyone when you miss a day or two!!  

Pompey - glad your scan went well, and good luck for tomorrow.  no more chinese for you!!  he he xx

Shermonkey - this will be your lucky month, fingers crossed.

Huggies - Hope all is ok with your new medication, sometimes its really scary reading the packaging!!

Chelle - i made 8 follies last cycle and had to have five of them aspirated while i was sedated, didn't feel a think or even remeber being at the clinic, must have been strong stuff, hope you don't have to abandon your cycle?!!

Arnie - hope you blood tests were ok,hun

Lu - how are you doing hun, you must be so happy.

I am back to the clinic tomorrow for my scan to see how the follies are??  getting alot of pain in the ovaries, hope everything is doing what it should be doing?!! Does anyone else find they are really bloated with the injections

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx

hi to everyone, tig, Joeyella, kitty, jovigirl


----------



## Lulu2003

Hey ladies hope you're all well. 

I've been stressed as I'm still spotting. Got my hcg results back today and they are looking good so that's a relief. I've got my first scan Weds next week. 

Pompey - glad your scan went well chick!!

Shemonkey -  I echo Rungirl - this will be a good month for you I'm sending positive vibes your way. 

Rungirl - yes I felt bloated with all the injections. Hope you're feeling ok. 

Tig - how are you feeling now? Better I hope. 

I'm so sorry for not catching up with you all but my thoughts are with you all. 

Lots of love 

Lu xxx


----------



## Guest

Evening all  

Lu- good luck for your scan next week, how are you feeling?   

rungirl- pain in ovaries is good, means those follies are having a good old growth spurt in there hopefully, good luck tomorrow     

Huggies- What did your clinic say? Can't imagine they'd prescribe something that wasn't meant for women trying to get pregnant   

Chelle- we've finally cracked it, no more injections, pills, pessaries all we need is a sweet and sour pork, special fried rice and prawn crackers    

Arnie- how was your progesterone??  

Booked in for a date with Dildo Cam on Thurs  

  xxx


----------



## Arnie

Evening everyone,
So couldnt get through to the hospital, pah! Cant obsess about progesterone levels afterall   My foul mood continued til I went and got my hair cut (by a friend) followed by nice lunch and now dp has come home and is cooking me dinner.  No symptoms apart from very itchy legs of an evening for the last week, wierd?!!!
Shemonkey, bet you've missed that dildocam over the last month   good luck for that.
Hey Lu, glad you're hcg levels look good. What does the clinic say about the spotting? Are you able to take things easy at the moment?    all ok at scan. xx
Good luck with your scan tomorrow Rungirl .... its all going on here at the moment isnt it?!!! Think Pompey's got a scan tomorrow as well.
Huggies, so are you all set for your first Letrozole injection? I'm sure your doctors know what they're doing  
Chelle are you back being scanned tomorrow too, fingers crossed everything ok for you to continue!
I'm actually feeling quite positive for us all at the moment. We're gonna get some positives this month, I'm sure!
xx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Shemonkey - Chinese tonight for you then, never too early to get those follies growing   Must be good to be able to get going again after that looong wait.

Lu - Great that your hcg levels are good   let us know how your scan goes    

Rungirl - Lots of luck for tomorrow     hope those follies have grown nice and big for you  

Huggies - How did you get on with calling the clinic? Hope it's all okay  

Chelle - Saturday night chinese is especially effective   Good luck for your scan tomorrow    

Arnie - Did you get your blood results? Hope all okay   Just seen your post, hope you get your results tomorrow  

Tig - I'm expecting my 'greedy follie syndrome' (that's straight from the Arnie handbook of technical terms   ) to have kicked in when I go tomorrow. If 2 follies have grown again I'll be very happy.

Joeyrella - Big hugs for you   hope af is better today & you're being good to yourself  

Kitty - Good luck for tomorrow     Hope you enjoyed Tom Jones  

Fran - Hope you're okay?  

Hello to anyone I've missed   I'm hoping when I go for my scan in the morning that I'm ready for insemination on Friday. It may be my last ever IUI scan   


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Good luck tomorrow PompeyD, hope its all systems go for Friday


----------



## angelpie

Hello ladies

Well day 5 into my 2ww and actually not feelin 2 anxious, very aware of everythin thou like overdoin things my job is pretty hard work so been tryin 2 b bit more laid back!!
Not got many symptoms except slightly big and painfull boobs but had that since hcg jab last wed! But most of all is a very dull ache in my lower tummy most of the time its also in back and tops of the legs sometimes worse than others i woulnt say it was sharp pains just like a draggin dull pain anybody experience this b 4?
Also how naughty am i but i did a pregnancy test on sun just wantin 2 c hcg jab and gotta positive i dont know y i do it 2 myself!!! This ttc malarky makes u do bizzare things!! I blame my hormones!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope all of u r well good luck 2 every1 keep yrself positive!!!!
Lu hope u r feelin ok u made me and im sure a few others alot more positive!!!

x x x x


----------



## Guest

angelpie-      !!!


----------



## btbam

Hi ladies, I wondered if I could pick your collective brains please.

I had follicle reduction and IUI today but there was a delay in the IUI and I'm wondering if the delay will have made a difference.  All my reading online suggests washed sperm starts to decline in quality after 24 hrs.  I had Follicle reduction (x5, they left 3) at 35hrs post hcg but then had to wait til 41 hrs post HcG for IUI, by which time hubbies sperm was 33 hrs old.  In many ways its too late to worry about it now, but I'm having trouble being positive!!

Good luck to all of you in you iui journeys


----------



## Huggies

Hello,

Phoned the clinic and explained to the nurse what I had read on the prescription - her response was "They are perfectly safe to take, we wouldn't have prescribed them otherwise so you MUST take them!"     That SHUT ME UP!!     Looks like I have just to go ahead and stop being so silly!!!  

angelpie - LOL!!      I would love to ee a positive HPT!!!  I have certainly experienced the dull pain you are talking about - I got this after my first IUI (you know how that ended, so sorry - but it could be a positive sign for you - everyone will be different!!  All the best in your 2WW   

PompeyD - Best of luck for your scan tomorrow - hope its all systems go for Friday!!!       

Arnie - I am lucky enough to still be on oral medication, so my letrozole is in the form of the tiniest tablets I have ever seen!!  If this doesn't work then I am sure I will be on the injections befor we know it!!

Shemonkey - LOL with the dildocam!!     I am sooooo jealous!! (NOT)!  Best of luck hun!!!

Lu - glad your HCG levels are good and wishing you all the best for next Wednesday - fingers and toes are all crossed for you!!    

Rungirl - best of luck tomorrow - hope you have had plenty of chinese to make those follies grow!!   

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Guest

OOH that told you Huggies    

btbam- not too sure how long the sperm would live TBH but I'm sure they wouldn't have gone ahead if it had been too late   Glad they could reduce your follies, try and relax, good luck     

  xxx


----------



## Arnie

btbam, dont know for sure how long sperm lasts outside the body but when I was waiting for my IUI there was student nurse in with us who asked the same question and the other nurse said that they'd checked some sperm which had been left out all weekend and there were still some mobile sperm seen which I guess means not only is sperm quite hardy but also its usually kept 'in somewhere' (mabybe at fixed temperature) for it to have been left out??!! Good luck honey, as Huggies says they wouldnt have gone ahead if there was no chance.
xx


----------



## Fran74

Evening all
Pompey and Shemonkey, pleased you haven't forgotten me. I'm fine thank you. Still keeping up with what is going on with you lot but not posting much at the moment because as far as tx is concerned nowt much to report. Had a month off and now ready to crack on again and start injecting on friday. 

I just wanted to ask you all one thing though. This will be my third and final IUI. For the past two cycles I have only had one follie (which I have been very grateful for). I have been put on the same dose of Puregon (100iu) as last time but now I am nearing the end of the IUI road I am thinking that having more that one follie would surely increase my chances and am thinking that maybe they should have upped my dose a little. I haven't mentioned this to the clinic and I don't know whether to. Has anyone been tempted just to slip a couple of notches on the pen when injecting? I wouldn't want to jeopodize the tx being abandoned but all the same would like the optimum chance on my final go. Am I just being a crazy loon?  .


----------



## Guest

Fran- I would speak to your clinic about your dose and see what they say, if you take more than you should it could have a big difference and maybe you might get too many follies. I am on 100iu too and the first month had 2 follies and the second time I had 3 so you do react differently every month, I know it's frustrating but you really don't want to jeopardize anything 

We are practically cycle buddies, I start injecting again on Thurs night  Good luck and here's a follie dance to get you going,

[fly]       [/fly]

xxx


----------



## professor waffle

Just wanted to popin & mention about letrazole. The reason it's not prescribed for women of childbearing age who have breast cancer is that it's a oestrogen suppressant. Breast cancer is usually oestrogen stimulated so by supressing it it should reduce or slow down the growth of tumours. One of the side effects they found was that by supressing oestrogen it made you produce more follicles so increasing the chance of a pg, which is really the last thing you want during cancer treatment but IS a good thing from a fertility point of view.

Letrazole was used first in the US for fertility treatment (Femera) & their drug testing is very rigorous, it isn't as widely used in the UK but rest assured it IS safe (google it linked with fertility treatment). I took letrazole on both cycles of IUI 

HTH?


----------



## Fran74

Yeah, you're probably right Shemonkey and thanks for the follie dance, it made me smile. I don't think I will talk to the clinic about upping the dose- I'm sure it's not negotiable, I will just inject the 100iu and hope for the best. Really pleased we will be cycle buddies this time, hopefully it will be third time lucky for both of us. Is this your last go at IUI or do you have more?


----------



## Guest

This is my last go Fran so really hoping it works, no pressure at all    !!! Is it your last as well? x

professor waffle- hope you're ok?   x


----------



## nikkinoodles

Hi All

Have been reading all of your experiences and wondered if anyone has any advice. Had iui on 21/09/09 due to ivf abandoned due to poor response from stimulation. Consultant felt that I had fairly good chance as no problems with tubes etc. Test date was 5/10/09 but left it two days just to be sure. Think i messed up the test this morning and got  , now I am spotting very lightly,  (no pain and totally unexpected. ( as normally have quite bad period pains before I am due on). I telephoned the clinic and they told me to test again on fri even if I am still bleeding.   Does this sound hopeful or is it the dredded   coming.

I'm just hoping and praying for a miracle.  

Thanks Nikki x


----------



## LynseyL

Hey ladies, I hope you dont mind me interrupting your chat : ) 
I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice, DH and I have been ttc for 3 years now, DH had low sperm count which we thought was causing the problem of me not concieving his sperm count improved and we were advised to keep trying but still no baby : ( anyway had a check up a couple of weeks ago and they found a small cyst on my ovary which was drained last week (no other problems) do you think this could have affected us concieveing sorry know thats prob a question for my consultant tomorrow but my main question is.....  I have my follow up appt tomorrow and REALLY want to discuss IUI as an option, do you think this would be a good next step for us?? 
Also have never had chlomid etc... as I ovulate ok would this be an option for me before IUI??
Any help    or advice would be much appreciated!! thanks xxxxxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi Everyone!!!!

Nikkinoodles - i am so sorry to hear about your bfn, like they said test again on Friday, sending you lots of positive vibes.
Fran - i agree with shermonkey and i'd speak to your clinic first, I'm also on 3 rd iui.  Hope we are both lucky, and this is our month.
Shermonkey - sending you lots of positive vibes.
Pompey - how was the scan??  more follies??
Lynsey - Sorry, i don't know probably best to ask you consultant.  Good Luck, hun

I had my scan today and 6 follies, three on each side, and lining of 8.6, back on Friday, then basting on monday or tuesday seems to have gone really quickly, ahhh, but i'm sure the 2ww will slow everything down.....AArrrgghhhh.
Big hugs to everyone else,
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## Huggies

Professor Waffle - thank you very much for the explanation!!!     That has really reassured me - I wish the consultants/nurses just told you this before making you start on a drug.  I really appreciate it.  How did you feel on Letrozole?  I am in the US myself, hence being offered this as a prescribed routine drug.

Fran - best of luck with this cycle - I know it will be an anxious time for you and I pray you get more than one follie this time - maybe your body is just adjusting and ready to rock it third time round!!     

Shemonkey - you are on your cycle now!!! YayyyyyY!!! Big follie dance for you too and praying    all goes well this cycle and your follies do you proud     

Nikki - can't offer much advice on your situations but just sending lots of positive vibes your way in the hope that the spotting comes to nothing and you test again with good news!!!     

Lynsey - I suggest you ask all your questions to the consultant below - tell them that you are now 3 years and would like more information on Clomid and IUI and whether that would be a good direction for you to go in.  As for your small cyst, I have known many women get pregnant with cysts - I think it depends on where it is and how big it is.... I really hope you get some answers tomorrow - best of luck.   

rungirl - Brilliant result on the follies     .  Hope you are in good spirit and keep thining positive.

I took my first 2 Letrazole tablets last night - no affects yet - just still bloated from AF!!!

Babydust and Hugs to you all

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi nikkinoodles and LynseyL and welcome  

nikkinoodles-    I would do as the clinic suggested and test again on Friday, we all know how you're feeling sweetie, hope your spotting comes to nothing      Let us know what happens  

Lynsey- sounds as if you could be a good candidate for IUI but your consultant will def know best so I would discuss it with him. Maybe write down any questions you want to ask so you can come away feeling you have all the info you need. Good luck and let us know how you get on  

rungirl- wow 6 follies   good luck    

Huggies- follie dance for you        

  to everyone xxx


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

Had my scan today. I have loads and loads of follies and 5 of them are 16 & above. Hospital have abandoned due to risk of multiples, but honestly  i wouldn't mind that, so i'm thinking that might just go ahead and do the trigger anyway and have lots of 

please tell me honestly what you think, tell me if i'm being a numpty , if i'm gonna do it, i have to do it tonight......help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chelle
xx


----------



## Maxp

Well Chellebelle I know what I would do and it is probably NOT the right thing   I had lots of follies last IUI and it still didn't bloody work!

I hope everyone is well?

How did the basting go Pompey D? That came around very quickly! 

Rungirl - lots of follies there - good luck with it x

I had my second scan today - not much to see - Im not using Clomafine this time - just the Puregon - what difference will that make? Anyone know? (I know I should have asked Mr G but well, you know...)


----------



## Cbelle1

max - did your clinic abandon last time or did you do it on your own?

chelle
xx


----------



## PompeyD

Evening ladies,

Max - Not had my insemination yet, this cycle has flown by though. Hope the clomid free approach works for you, I'm sure you'll feel a lot better not taking it   

Chelle - It's a tricky one, even if you went ahead the chances of 5 babies must be very small. Good luck with whatever you decide  

Shemonkey - Good luck for your scan tomorrow      

Huggies - Hope those follies grow nice & big for you     

Rungirl - Glad everything's looking good for you     Are they going to go ahead with 6?  

Lynsey -   I tried clomid on it's own for 6 months despite ovulating on my own, I did it mainly as something to try whilst waiting for IUI. Sounds like IUI would be an option for you if your clinic offer it. Good luck for appointment tomorrow    

Nikki -   hope the lack of period pain is a good sign & that it's changed to bfp when you test again    

Fran - Definitely think it's worth asking your clinic about increasing the dose as it's your last go. They can only say no & you'll know that you've tried    

btbam - Nurse mentioned today that sperm can live for 9 days in the pink medium. Really hope this cycle works for you    

Arnie - You managed to get hold of the hospital? Hope the oil drilling is going well  

Angelpie - Glad your 2ww is going okay. That must be the earliest testing I've read about    

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all okay    

I went for scan today & all ready for insem on Friday   2 follies at 18 and couple that are nearly ready so more menopur tonight & trigger in the morning. Feeling good about this cycle      


PompeyD


----------



## Fran74

Hooray Pompey, I have a good feeling for you too for this cycle. Best of luck. I may well give the clinic a ring tomorrow and see what they say. 

Chelle, I would probably throw caution to the wind and just go for it but I am never one for making the most sensible decisions really. As Pompey said, getting pg with 5 is fairly unlikely which makes me think that the worst that can happen is for it not to work. What does your DH think?

Max, sorry in answer to your question, I have no idea but hope those follies start to grow soon.

Huggies, thank you. 

Rungirl, six follies! Great. Hope you get a BFP on your third go too.


----------



## Cbelle1

Fran - he is as confused as me! 

i guess the hospital have abandoned cos they can't risk having the responsibility, but i'm just worried about getting OHSS.

Chelle
x


----------



## Guest

Hmmm know what I'd do Chelle   Good luck with whatever you decide and let us know tomorrow  

Max- not sure what difference the lack of clomid would make, I only ever take Puregon but hopefully those follies will put in an appearance soon        

PompeyD- woo hoo insem on Friday! It's all sounded absolutely perfect so far, I have fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you     

Fran- my cycle buddy! Ring the clinic, you never know they may just tell you to go for it, let us know what they say     

  xxx


----------



## Guest

Chelle- I think I would probably be asking myself whether I would feel I'd done the right thing afterwards and be excited or if I would be worried sick about multiples/OHSS etc and I suppose if I felt I would be worried i wouldn't go ahead and do it. Don't know if that makes any sense?    xxx


----------



## pixielou

Hi 

well where to start, after my fiasco with the puregon being out of the fridge and speaking to the technician and the manufacturer-deceided to carry on. So, after scan on Monday did last puregon injection then was ready to do trigger injection last night at 12am. Waited up watched 'How not to live your life'(think that's what ir's called) and double bill of family guy, then about to do the trigger and I was taking the liquid from one of the phials and putting it into the other then mixing etc and when it came to drawing it up from the last one before injecting, I thought I woul peel the label back a bit so that I could see the powder disolve etc. As I did this, I could see that there was another underneath, so curious as we are I pulled the label on top back to see what this was. Now, what I saw did shock me a bit as the label underneath and in a different language had an expiry date that looked like 06!! So I was thinking what am I gonna doa s iui is scheduled for thursday etc. So in the end I got so fed up with whole thing that I tipped the solution down the sink and did not do the injection. I then went to bed and even though dh was asleep woke him up to tell him that I didn't do the injection and that I wasn't gonna bother with it!

Basically slept on it and woke up early this morning even though I was supposed to be on a late at work, had a shower, got dressed and went down to the hospital to tell them. They looked at the phials with the out of expiry date on it, didn't look to happy and basically gave me another trigger(which I injected myself at the hospital) and told me to come in at the usual time for the iui as they didn't want to leave it till Friday morning cos they thought it would be too late.

So iui is still going ahead even though it may be a little early now! Also I spoke to the embriologist who wants me write a report about what happened with this out of date trigger as he said that this should not happen within the NHS. I mean maybe cos it was from another country originally the date format was different?? Anyway, I will mention this to them again tomorrow but it has made really think now to check dates etc!

Sorry for the long one


----------



## Guest

What a nightmare pixielou    Good for you for bringing it to their attention and I'm really glad the hospital took it seriously and gave you a new trigger. It sounds as though they really need to take a look at their procedures   I hope you can at least try and relax a bit on your 2ww (I know, slightly easier said than done   ) 

Good luck for your insem tomorrow


----------



## kdb

Hi ladies - hope you're all doing ok and surviving this torrential rain! 

Just a quicky for *Fran *- I had read that more than one follie increases pg rates for IUI and asked my cons about it last week. He agreed that yes, having two follies increases your chances of a BFP (not double the chances, but more than with a single follie). I was on 50iu of Puregon and he agreed that I could start off on 75iu for my IUI cycle and then - as usual - they would check at each scan and if necess reduce the dose if it looked like there was too much going on in my ovaries.

So, def worth giving your clinic a call to discuss 

*Pixielou...* OMG what a drama this has all been for you?!! I'm sure your luck is due to change and your basting goes well   

xoxo
 to everyone!


----------



## nikkinoodles

Hi All

Thanks for all your    .   arrived last night and this morning so pretty sure it will remain negative. Still not really in any pain, but suppose that it is a bonus ( not having to contend with that aswell). It's weird i feel much more  today just keeping   for the future. Going to see my consultant tomorrow for next step.

Wishing you all   and lots of     for everyone!

Thanks again
Nikki xx


----------



## Guest

Really sorry Nikki    , let us know what happens tomorrow and what you decide to do   xxx


----------



## Arnie

Morning everyone!
Its all going on here at the moment isnt it?!!! With all this activity we've got to get some positives in October!
Pixielou, you are so good. I just do whatever the doctors do without querying them at all. I so would have done the trigger and then worried myself silly. Am sure doing the trigger the next morning will be fine cos your follies would be more ready to pop by then anyway.    Hope basting goes well today.   
Pompey, this cycle sounds much more promising than last ... and you have 2+ follies, yippee!!!! Good luck for basting tomorrow. Really hopeful that this will be your time honey!
Maxine, i've forgotten where you are in your cycle, am guessing you're really early on and thats why there wasnt much to see at your scan? Heres a follie dance           
Chellebelle, so come on what did you do? I know I would have just gone ahead. Would repeat what everyone else has said, that its very unlikely that all 5 eggs would fertilise .... is that tempting Fate?!!!! Ooops, sorry!
Shemonkey, hows you today? Getting ready to start injecting again  .  Follie dance for you           
Huggies, any side effects yet.  Have read somewhere that there are less side effects than with Clomid .... having said that I dont really get any side effects with Clomid either but I know a lot of you others really suffer with it.
Rungirl, your scan results sound great and basting on Monday, cant believe you're nearly back on the 2ww again!
Fran, did you ring the clinic about increasing your dose? I'm only on Clomid and this cycle just had the one follie (and only 2 the first cycle), starting to wonder whether I should ask about injecting as well for my final IUI .... not that i've totally given up hope on this one yet   
Nikki, i'm so sorry the   arrived. Good luck with your consultant tomorrow   
Lynsey, good luck with taking to your consultant!
xx


----------



## Arnie

Last post so long, and still cant get box to increase, so couldnt see what I was typing, grrrrrrr!
Now on day 10 of my 2ww and feeling ..... hmmmmm, not sure  This time last cycle I was pretty convinced that it hadnt worked, which obviously it hadnt, but really cant decide this time. No real symptoms, even my itchy legs and (sorry about this   ) increased discharge has stopped. Decided wont bother getting progesterone levels back from hospital as it would only say whether i ovulated or not and guess theres no hurry in finding that out ... except I suppose could get drunk if I knew there was no chance I was pregnant! Started thinking about testing even though I was determined not to test until my af was late ... but thats not due til next wednesday and really dont know if I can wait that long!!! Why is waiting so difficult, i'm going  
Anyways, best go to work I suppose. Hi to everyone else, Tig, Lu, Lyndsey xxxx


----------



## Huggies

Chellebelle - What a dilemma - interested to hear what you decided to do   

PompeyD - Sounding soooooo promising for you      wishing you all the best for insem tomorow!!!     

Pixielou - What a nightmare!!  What a stupid, stupid    situation to put you in - so glad you acted on instinct and didn't use the drug and they were able to give you a new one!!  I hope your insem went well today after that fiasco!!

Nikki - sorry the witch arrived!!   but glad you are feeling positive and ready for the next steps.  Hope you got on well with consultant.

Arnie - No side effects yet - feeling pretty good so far - although as I am taking them at night they do seem to be knocking me out - so sleeping well    Fingers crossed for you - it won't be long before you know.     Stay away from the tests and try and hold strong for next week. Fingers and toes crossed for you!!!

I am having a nice day off work today - celebrating hubby's birthday   and then his sister and boyfriend are flying in to stay with us for 10 days this afternoon.  Will be a busy 10 days, just hope hubs and I get to   at the right time while they are here!!!   

Hugs to you all
Huggies
xxxx


----------



## toots6574

hey everyone  

sorry not been on in ages been so busy its so chaotic hereat the moment  

we have been christmas shopping today or to start it couldnt help looking at baby stuff yet hard doing it because it is just tempting fate  

omg!!!  there are so many people on this thread and because i havnt really been on its so hard to keep track of where everyone is in there cycle so i do apologise  

nikki - sorry   made her apperance good luck for next one  

pixielou - omg!!! f*ck me (sorry first thought that came to mind) you have been through alot thrrough the last couple of days if that was us i would have kicked u some stin im telling you your more reserved than i would have been   good luck for the iui hopefully it will work sending you lots of  

pompey - good luck for your insem friday everythings crossed for you  


shemonkey - follie dance for you      

chellebell - good luck with the 5 follies your breave but we would do the exact same thing we must all be bonkers lol  

maxp - sorry cant help we are natural iui this month ut   to you babes hope october is a lucky month for you  

angelpie - hows the 2ww wait treating you hope its not to cruel for you when you due to test sending you lots of   and 

huggies - hope you find time to baby making time you can a least have fun trying lol enjoy you family and your dh b day x

lynseyl - were in the sme boat ann marie has a cyst but we havnt had it drained they said the dont know if she is ovulating from that side because she is ovulating from the other other side w arent on clomid either it is our third iui we are about to start they wanted us to do 3 natural and then on to clomid ect ann marie ovulates normally aswell sorry i cant be of anymore use good luck babes hope it works for you  

were at the hospital on monday and im woried this is our third month of iui and hopefully thrid time lucky but a little worried that she wont ovulate due to the cyst its been fine the last to months as she has ovulated from the other side not sure if we will be as lucky this time round so scans on monday wish us luck 

hi to everyone im sorry about the lack of personnals havnt been on much lately and struggling to catch up  

but lots of     and tons of   and just a big   to all who may just want it 

lynz xxx


----------



## Maxp

Hello all 

Chellebelle - they didnt abandon my cycle because I am VERY old (40 in a fortnight) and my eggs are probably prune like anyway so they let me go ahead...and it didn't work anyway. So what did YOU do? 

Pixilou - that's terrible! I shall be checking all my expiry dates from now on. How bad is that? Goodness knows how many ladies have had dodgy meds and perhaps thats why their treatments didn't work! 

Sorry about your news Nikki - next time eh?

Pompey D - tomorrow is the big day eh? Remember to put your walking shoes on! Im there tomorrow too so I shall be staring at all the women now...

Shemonkey - I shall personally do a follie dance for both of us around my living room - it will be a good one 

Arnie - stop second guessing those symptoms - you will drive yourself nuts. 

I do feel much better without the Clomid - that made me feel shocking - the injections by themselves are a breeze!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## 12tigger

Hi everyone

Just popping in to say [fly][/fly]BEST OF LUCK to everyone in their upcoming treatments, growing follies, 2WW, aggro with clinic staff & medicines. 

With love

Tig


----------



## pixielou

Hi there ,

thanks so much for your responses!

Update is...Got ourselves all ready this morning for the iui, bearing in mind that we have both taken the day off work. Then get a call from the nurse about 1 hour before we are leave saying that they have looked at the dates on the trigger and can see that it probably said 2011 06, so maybe it was the format that was mixed up. I'm not entirely convinced but they are gonna look into it anyway cos there are gonna query the label covering this. Then on top of that the nurse said that she has spoken to the embryologist and they think it's best that we try naturally tonight cos of all the mess and that I'm not in the best frame of mind and that they have spoken to the pharmacy, who are gonna give me the next lots of meds comp and that they will give me an extra iui as a good will gesture!

We went up to the hospital to discuss it with them. I was a bit concerned and queried why they wouldn't do it at the time we had discussed on Monday(knowing that I had done hcg late) because I wasa bit paranoid thinking maythey think it's gonna be dangerous cos of the original meds(puregon) being out of the fridge etc etc, but they said that as soon as they do iui it has to be registered with the hfea so as this one couldn't have the perfect timing(they did offer us Friday morning but we can't take more time off work)they thought they wern't giving us the best chanceand they want to get good results and I suppose follow the correct protocal. However, I couldn't help thinking that they didn't want to it cos they didn't want to hold themselves responsiblebut I think if this was the case they would not tell us to go home and try naturally if they thought there was any chance it could be dangerous. I know it all sounds a bit crazy and complicated but I'm sure you can understand how I feel?

Anyway we are gonna do the deed tonight and so in a sense apart form the meds it will be natural. I ahd the trigger at 9am yesterday morning so what time do you think it is best to  tonight?

Sorry for another long post!
X


----------



## pixielou

Also, just to let you know I did have a fresh hcg(trigger) given to me to inject yesterday morning.


----------



## KittyB

Good evening, ladies. 

chellebell: I was in the same position as you (multiple follies) a few months back, and I followed the hospital's advice to 'abstain' and I do wonder 'what if', although with my history of m/cs, a multiple pregnancy probably isn't advisable. 

nikkinoodles: Spotting can mean something or nothing - it's not over until it's over. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, and all the ladies on the 2ww.  

I did enjoy the Tom Jones concert on Tuesday (and no, I didn't throw my pants on stage  ). Had another scan on Weds with the dizzy sonographer, and was told I definitely don't have a cyst BUT there are three follies there which have shrunk in size since last week. So apparently there are some 'old' follies hanging around.   I have another scan tomorrow to get an update, but I've no clue what will happen this cycle now. I started OPKs yesterday, as I have a lot of cm, but they're not positive. I don't think the Clomid from last cycle could still be affecting the results, could it?


----------



## nikkinoodles

Thanks Kitty B but i think   has arrived. heavy bleeding and pain now so I guess it definately hasn't worked. Have got lots of plans over weekend as it is my birthday   on sat, so dp going to spoil me rotten!      for everyone hoping for a  . Dreams do come true!

love nikki x


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Kitty - Have you got new follies growing that are of ovulation size as well as the old ones shrinking? Good luck for your scan tomorrow    

Pixielou - My clinic times IUI for 36 hours after trigger injection, so BMS around 9pm for you would fit into that timing. Sorry you've had such a bad cycle, hope it has a happy outcome for you    

Tig - Hope you're getting on okay  

Max - I'll look out for anyone staring at me & stare back   I can't wait for a clomid free month, I've done 11 moths of it in the last 18 months  

Lynz - Hope Ann Marie ovulates from the 'good' side again   3rd time lucky for you both    

Huggies - Hope you had a good day   Great that you're not having side effects, hope those follies are growing    

Arnie - Stay away from the pee sticks   Really hoping for bfp for you next week    

Nikki - Sorry AF arrived   Good luck for appointment tomorrow  

Chelle - Did you go ahead with trigger?  

Rungirl - Good luck for scan tomorrow    

Shemonkey - Was it good to be injecting again?    

Fran - Did you call your clinic?  

Did my trigger shot this morning, felt weird injecting before breakfast but it was my last IUI injection   Just hope that it works this time, feel like I've been doing IUI forever not just the last 5 months.


PompeyD


----------



## irishgirlie

Hi Ladies

I haven't posted on here for months as I took time off to get married.  We had the most wonderful day on 23rd July so I've had a few months of relaxation before the next round of TX.  

Had my 2nd IUI today so I'm now on the lovely 2WW or 18 days actually.  The actual procedure was much more painful this time than last time as they had trouble finding my cervix as it was hiding and is curved.  But we got there in the end and the deed was done.  I'm in lots of pain at the moment though with my ovaries and have been for the last couple of days.  The nurse said it was just the effects of the trigger shot which makes the ovaries contract to release the follicles but I am hobbling around the house and the paracetomol I've taken doesn't seem to be doing anything.  So it's off to bed for me.  Has anyone else had aching ovaries like this?  I'd kinda expect it with IVF as there's a lot more stimulation but not with IUI.  Then again the last time I had the IUI I only really had one large follicle and some smaller ones.  This time I've got 3 biggies and smaller ones too.  

Hope everyone is well and is coping with the TX or waiting for TX.

Take care all

Irish xx


----------



## Guest

welcome back irish and congrats on being a Mrs Irishgirlie   I have definitely had the ovary aches and pains after insem, they will pass soon   Good luck    

PompeyD- good luck tomorrow my lovely    

nikkinoodles-   for Saturday, have a great day and mybe a few glasses of wine   ? 

Kitty- glad you enjoyed Tom Jones   Hope you get on ok at your scan tomorrow    

pixielou- so pleased to hear they are going to give you another IUI cycle, hope you don't need it though   Our clinic does the insem 40 hours after insem so I would say anytime after 9 would be the best time to   Good luck!    

Tig- Ah thanks for the positive thoughts  

Max- glad you feel better this time, when's your first scan?        

Lynz/ann marie- hope you ov from the non cysty (?!) side ann marie   

Huggies- good luck this month!    

Fran- did you ring the clinic, am dying to know if they've let you up your dose!    

Arnie- stay strong, you're nearly there        

rungirl- hope your scan goes ok tomorrow    

Well I'm back in the world of scans, injections, brazil nuts and pineapple juice    Scan went well, have an 8mm follie on 1 ovary which is a good start, would love some follie dances to give them a boost   !!! Back for second scan on Tues  

Love and   to you all xxx


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

didn't do the trigger last night (chicken!!) I've got 2 OPK's left, so I'm gonna see if I ov naturally. Fingers crossed.

Also, spoke to clinic and they have put me on the IVF waiting list because they have now decided that my PCOS is too severe for IUI to be suitable for me. 3 month wait, but at least I can relax over Xmas.   

I'm off to bed, cos i'm absolutly full of cold.

Catch up with you all tomorrow.

Chelle
xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Chelle, Was probably the best decision not to trigger, that was a lot of follies to pop all at once! Glad you've got appointment through for Barts, Hope you feel better soon    xxx


----------



## toots6574

hey girls  

welcome back irishgirlie  

me and ann marie were married on the 25th of july this year too so congratulations  

shemonkey follie dance for you babes       

chellebelle hope you feel soon im just getting over the cold i can sympathise  

pixielou glad you got it sorted at least you will save some money   but we will defenatly check any meds we get in future  

well off to bed got busy day tommorow so sweet dreams evryone talk tommorow 

lynz xxx


----------



## Guest

Night Lynz and thanks for the follie dance   xx


----------



## KittyB

nikkinoodles said:


> Thanks Kitty B but i think  has arrived. heavy bleeding and pain now so I guess it definately hasn't worked. Have got lots of plans over weekend as it is my birthday  on sat, so dp going to spoil me rotten!     for everyone hoping for a . Dreams do come true!


  I hope you have a fantastic birthday weekend.  



PompeyD said:


> Kitty - Have you got new follies growing that are of ovulation size as well as the old ones shrinking? Good luck for your scan tomorrow


Don't know about new follies, only the 'old' ones were measured and they were all smaller. I was only CD7 for the last scan, so a bit early to see much of interest on a non-Clomid cycle (I think).


----------



## Tama

Hi ladies, hope it's okay to join. Shemonkey suggested I pop over to this thread. So here I am  

I haven't started my IUI tx yet, ttc for 3 years and have had 4 months of Clomid. We are now waiting for our first appointment at Bourn Hall. 

I look forward to getting to know you all and hopefully being as supportive as Shemonkey and Curves angel have been to me. I'm going to have a read back on the thread so I'm up to speed a little bit. 

Early start for me tomorrow so off to bed  

Tama x


----------



## Fran74

Hello Tama, Welcome to the thread. Everyone is very supportive here, I'm sure you'll feel at home.

Chelle, good decision. Let's hope the natural method does the trick for you this month. Hope you feel better soon. 

Shemonkey, I did call the clinic and they are going to call me back in the morning. It's worth asking I guess. Will be joining you in injecting and ODing on brazil nuts and pineapple juice tomorrow.  

Hello Irishgirlie, it's been a while. Good to hear from you and congrats on the wedding. Hope you feel better too and that the 2ww flies by for you. 

Pompey, hooray for the last IUI injection. Yeah, you're right, feels like we've been doing this for years. Think positive. This is going to be your time. 

Nikkienoodles, sorry that you had a BFN this time. Enjoy your birthday.  

Hello Tigger, Max, toots, Kitty, Pixielou, Arnie, Huggies   

Lu, how are you doing?

It is now way past my bed time and I am away for the weekend on a girlie weekend with some old friends. I'm feeling very positive this month for some reason. I think a lot of BFPs are coming our way. Have a good weekend FFs and see you next week.


----------



## Guest

Hey Tama   , welcome to the thread, glad you came and joined us  

Have a good girlie weekend Fran, glad you're feeling positive  

Just had a large bowl of cereal and chopped brazil nuts.......yum  

xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

Shemonkey - Hope you washed it all down with pineapple juice  

Fran - I'm really positive at the moment, wonder how long it'll last   Hope clinic say yes to injecting more  

Tama -   welcome to the thread. You'll get lots of support from the lovely ladies on here. Hope you don't have to wait too long to start IUI  

Chelle - 3 month wait isn't too bad & you'll be able to enjoy a tx free Christmas. Hope you're feeling better today  

Kitty - Good luck for scan today    

Irish - Welcome back & congrats on your marriage   Hope the ovary pain has settled down today   will be joining you on the 2ww as insemination later today.

I'm having a nice morning relaxing before have to go in for insemination, DH has got to go to work after so just me and my chick-flick collection   Fingers crossed for lots of  


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Saving the pineapple juice for an afternoon treat PompeyD   Good luck today, fingers crossed for lots of lively  , enjoy your afternoon


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck Pompey hope it all go's well.


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Hope basting went well Pompey and that you're now tucked up on the sofa being waited on by your dp! Glad to hear you've got your positive head on   
Fran, hope clinic called back ok. Have a great weekend with your girlies   
Hi Tama, exciting times!!! Fingers crossed you get your appointment soon  
Chelle, good luck with your natural  , you never know you might get your bfp without having to undergo IVF!   
Scan sounds good Shemonkey              
Irishgirlie, congrats on wedding ... try not to go too   on your 2.5ww!
Sorry if missing some people but brain not working properly today and cant concentrate  . Not feeling very positive today, got vague af pains, feeling pretty depressed. Cant imagine this ever working for me, think my tubes are probably still blocked, my eggs are too old and it just isnt meant to be. Sorry girlies, cant russle up any positivity, in fact sat opposite guy I share an office with (who has a baby he's forever talking about,  ) and want to burst into tears.


----------



## PompeyD

Thanks Shemonkey and Kitten   Unfortunately   weren't playing ball today & numbers were really low again. You know they're not good when they start talking about ICSI   Actual insemination all went fine though & I'm feeling quite good. Went to KFC on the way home from the hospital, that cheered DH up a bit  

Arnie -       sorry you're feeling down. You know AF symptoms don't mean anything, they could be good sign   Your tube wasn't blocked at the beginning of the year so it's highly unlikely to be blocked now. You're not old & it is meant to be, you WILL get there, you had a super follie remember   I will be your positivity      Have you got a secret chocolate stash at work that might help?  


PompeyD


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Pompey - try and stay positive, and i'm keeping everything crossed for you  

I had my scan today and three big follies on each side, so i'm all ready to go for Monday's basting.  they will be aspirating one side so will just be three follies.  Really hope this is our month, and that we all get the BFP we ALL deserve!!!!!!

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## Arnie

Pompey, thanks so much for your positive words.  Its stupid but when other people say they have af pains on the 2ww, and I say 'don't worry, could be good sign', I actually believe it but when it comes to myself i just think 'I know what this feels like, I have it every month for the last 25 years'/  Anyway, have come home, via the shop to stock up on chocolate and tampons (just in case), avoided the booze aisle though ... and bought more pineapple juice so cant be totally negative about it all!
Anyway, more importantly ..... glad your basting went well. Real shame about sperm numbers but it only takes 1 ... or 4 in your case, what with you having quads! Take it easy honey.  I may not feel very positive about myself at the moment but I feel blooming postive about you this month !!!    
Good scan results Rungirl! Good luck for Monday.
xx


----------



## Guest

Arnie-     As PompeyD has said AF pains mean nothing they can be a really good sign, and you are certainly not too old   It will absolutely happen for you,   to your work colleague      

PompeyD- When I had my last insem the nurse was saying that she'd recently had a pg where the count was below 1 million when we asked if my OHs count was ok so try not to worry too much, relax, take it easy (sung in Mica styley), and tuck into a lovely plateful of brazil nuts (you know you want to  )    

rungirl- woo hoo, sounds fantastic, good luck    

   xxx


----------



## Guest

Enjoy the choc Arnie, pamper yourself a bit tonight     x


----------



## Fran74

Just popping in quickly before I go away for the weekend to let you know that the clinic called back and said that my dose remained at 100iu because their policy is to cancel if there are three or more follies. Flippin eck, sounds a bit harsh to me but hey ho, couldn't argue really. I will be sticking to the rules on this one as I don't want to risk it being abondoned. Let the injecting begin. 
Have a lovely weekend.
Ps- Arnie, Shemonkey is right, hang in there and try to stay positive.  Some  from me.


----------



## Guest

Have blown you some lucky bubbles PompeyD, you too Arnie


----------



## PompeyD

Thanks Shemonkey 

Fran - Have a lovely weekend, happy injecting 

Follie dance for you both

[fly]              [/fly]


----------



## Guest

Love your halloween themed ticker PompeyD!! xx


----------



## PompeyD

Thought I'd be seasonal


----------



## Guest

Have got LOADS of cramping in ovaries today and am absolutely knackered, they've got to be good signs haven't they? I know I've done this before but don't remember feeling quite like this   Maybe it's the rain  

Sorry but just had to get that off my chest   

xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Shemonkey I had more follie growing pains some cycles than others, hope they're growing nice and big for you   Was tired every cycle despite sleeping loads. Not sure about the connection to the rain   Take it easy


----------



## Tama

Evening  

Quick one from me as I'm just about the run from the office before someone catches me and asks 'could you just....'  

Shemonkey - fingers crossed these are good signs and the follies are growing big and strong   x

PompeyD - Hello   will keep my fingers crossed for you and am sending you loads of   vibes for this cycle. x

Arnie - sorry to hear you are feeling down   I too will think   vibes for you x

Rungirl - best of luck for monday  

Fran - thanks for the welcome. Best of luck for this cycle, sending loads of   your way  

 to everyone. Hope you all have a great weekend and lets hope the   doesn't last. 

Tama x


----------



## Huggies

Evening ladies,  

Shemonkey - I hope the cramping subsides for you, but probably a good sign that lots of good things are happening in there      

Fran - best of luck for your cycle and pray those follies are good for you       Have a wonderful girlie weekend!!   

Chellebelle - glad you have an appointment through and a few months to relax and get ready for it.  Good luck this cycle though - there could still be room for a wee miracle     

Tama - Welcome and all the best for when you start IUI     

Arnie - Big hugs,    the negativity I think is normal for us all when we get to this stage, especially with past disappointments - but for us all it will happen one day and you need to cling on to that, no matter what obstacles you think stand in your way! (Easy to say I know but we have to believe)   

rungirl - Excellent that you have so many good follies - sorry they are having to aspirate one side - but hopefully that leaves you with 3 strong follies to make it happen this month.  Best of luck for Monday!     

PompeyD - Sorry    they weren't playing ball today, but you never know - they are in the right place now and all you need is ONE!!!      Hope you rest up this weekend and keep up with the PMA (Positive Mental Attitude)!! 

Not much to report from me, I am still getting this   brown, moist discharge  a few days after AF and some cramping along with it.  On day 6 and so far the Letrozole has been good to me, although I did have one glass of champagne and one glass of wine   last night for hubby's birthday and felt rotten this morning when I woke up - like I had done a hard night on the booze.  So will not be drinking anymore this cycle.

Hope you all have a great weekend and we start getting some more good news in the coming weeks!!

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## irishgirlie

Hi Ladies and thanks for all your congratulations.  

Huggies - you'll have to try some non-alcholic wine or beer to make you feel like you are drinking but without the side effects!!

Tama - helloooooo

Shemonkey & Fran - sending your lots of    to make those follies grow.  Just visualise those aches and pains and things ripening nicely.  

Rungirl - best of luck for Monday.  We're at the same clinic so here's hoping they get it spot on this month!

Arnie - Hope you are staying sane and keeping positive.

Pompey - Hope you're OK cycle buddie and that you are thinking positive thoughts

Lynz - Congrats on your wedding too  

Hi to everyone else I've missed.  Enjoy the weekend ladies.  The sun is out (well it's out in Kent anyway!)


----------



## KittyB

Good afternoon ladies, I hope you're all well. I have just made myself ill by troughing a load of chocolate brazil nuts and chocolate-coated stem ginger. *oink* It's all good TTC food, or so I told DH.   Yesterday's scan confused me further, as there are 2 or 3 follies showing (already  ) and they're a good size, so am having another scan tomorrow to see if they can decide when to do IUI. I have no clue what is going on this cycle, so we started 'home basting' last night (using the preseed applicator emptied of almost all of its contents). Will wait and see what tomorrow brings.

Good luck to everyone growing follies or waiting to test.     Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Guest

Morning girlies  

Kitty- those follies sound good, hopefully not too long till basting      Good luck with the home basting   Keep munching those choc coated brazils  

irishgirlie- how are you feeling?      

Huggies- hope the Letrozole is doing its job and growing lots of lovely follies        

Tama- hello my lovely how are you?  

PompeyD- Hope you're going to have a nice relaxed weekend, sending lots of positive thoughts your way      

Arnie- how are you today sweetie? Positive thoughts on their way to you      

Fran- hope you're having a fab girlie weekend  

rungirl- hope you're keeping up that positivity, not long now     

Tig- big     for you sweetie  

Lu- how are you, any symptoms yet?  

Chelle- hoping the natural approach worked!    

Lynz/ann marie- how are you both?  

Max-        

Pixielou- hope you're ok and able to relax a bit now, hope the natural approach worked for you too    

Kitten- how are you sweetie?  

Angelpie- how are you doing, not going too crazy I hope!     

Nikkinoodles-    

Joeyrella- hope you're ok    

Jovigirl- have you started yet?    

Ladymoonlight- how did DH get on with his blood test?  

GG- you ok?  

Hippychicky- how are you feeling     

Cramping has calmed down  bit today maybe it was just   wind!!!! We went to friends for dinner last night and they ordered in chinese!!!!!!!!!!!! Lots of massive follies here I come    

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Love and    to you all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello not to bad thanks Shemonkey I got done  by a con man which has left me a bit emtional to say th least and my cat was really il costing a small fotune oh and the blimin car brakes needed replacing apart from that still looking forward to my appointment


----------



## Guest

Kitten, what's wrong with your cat  ? One of mine just had to have all his teeth out cost £300 but he was worth it      to the con man, what happened? xxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone  
Shemonkey, glad cramping not so bad today, will see if our Chinese food idea is holding true when you go for your next scan, humungous eggs here you come ... see if you can beat my 25mm!!  
Kitten, sounds like you've had a real nightmare (and expensive  ) couple of days. Bloomin conman    , policeman looking a mite too friendly but hoping the bat conveys he means business when it comes to dealing with conmen! Sounds like our cats are falling apart in sympathy with us what with yours, Shemonkeys and mine (dodgy bowels!)  Hope yours is improving and Shemonkey, that yours is getting by without its teeth, gulp     
Kitty, good news on the scan yesterday, hope tomorrows goes well and you're all set for IUI   
Huggies, glad side effects arent too bad ... although not being able to drink and not even on 2ww, poor you! If you find a tasty non-alcoholic wine let me know ... I always find them too sweet.
Pompey, hope you're keeping yourself busy, are you at the football?
Hi to everyone else, thanks for all your kind words, it helps so much in stopping me feeling isolated.   .  Feel much better today, cramping carried on for few hours and then had some of your (Huggies!) watery, brown discharge   . Nothing so far today but as that is the usual way for af to start for me fully expect to come on this afternoon or tomorrow.  Still 3% of me (the delusional, mad bit) still has hope so off to have my pineapple juice and brazil nuts! xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Arnie - Glad you're feeling better today. Hope AF stays away, want to see another BFP          

Kitten - That's a rotten run of things, hope some nice things happen to compensate  

Shemonkey - Hope the chinese works it's magic for you   Did you have chowmein?       grow follies grow

Kitty - Great that you've got some good follies growing. Good luck for your scan tomorrow    

Irish - I need to improve my positive thinking a bit. I am a lot more relaxed this cycle, think it's the relief of it being over. How are you getting on?    

Huggies - Hope you're feeling better now  

Tama - Thanks for the positive vibes. Hope you're having a good weekend  

Tig - How you getting on? 

Hope everyone is having sunny weather, it's lovely here   I've had loads of ovulation pains since yesterday evening, hard work popping out 4   I'm so bloated I struggled to do my jeans up, don't think the Burger King for lunch helped   I really must improve my diet, maybe after the chinese tonight  


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Arnie:

[fly]          [/fly]

xxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Arnie - i am keeping everything crossed for you.  When is test day??

Pompey - how you feeling?  Enjoy your chinese

Irishgirlie - How are you on day 1 of the long 2ww

Shermonkey - Hope those follies are growing nice and big!

huggies - how the new drug you are taking??  

Just so many of us, Hi to everyone else, and sending lots and lots of positives vibes your way!!!!!!

I take my trigger shot at 11pm tonight then in for basting on Monday morning, then i'll be joining the 2ww gang!

Just a quick question.....i asked the nurse when was the last day we could "do the deed" before insem on monday at 11am and she said Friday.  Well... we missed friday?!  do you think its ok to "do" today?!  We last did it Thursday.  There's always something to worry about.......
Thanks.

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

rungirl, last time we   on Sunday night and I was basted on Weds morning, OHs   were fine but I'm not sure I'd want to do the deed any closer to insem TBH. They do time the basting really well so I'm sure it won't matter if you leave it tonight. Getting close now, very exciting        xxx


----------



## Arnie

How do you get moving icons?!! Shemonkey and Pompey you are truly technological genius' 
Pompey, sounds like they timed your IUI perfectly this month if you had ovulation pains last night   . Quads here you come   
Rungirl, as they wash and spin the sperm am sure any old duff ones would be removed before basting, Shemonkey probably right and would be better to not   now.  
We dont get given an official test date but monday will be 2 weeks after IUI and wednesday is when I would normally expect to come on.  Last month af arrived day 13 after IUI so if I get through the weekend with no dreaded red blood will feel more positive, although hate to be negative but not too hopeful will get through the next couple of hours without full on af.  DP has gone into man overdrive of trying to sort 'it' out. He's decided I need another dye test on the tubes and just tried to ring the Nuffield (private clinic) despite my pointing out it was 7pm on a Saturday .... surfice to say there wasnt anyone there who could talk to him about it .... luckily otherwise wouldnt have been surprised if he hadnt wheeled me down there and tried to force entry to x-ray room and do it himself before I could say 'I havent actually properly come on yet'. He's started writing a list of questions that he wants me to ask when I ring clinic next .... all to do with IVF.  He's written off the next IUI already ... to be honest he's never had that much confidence in it working and he's starting to make my head hurt, think I might have preferred it when he was showing no interest at all!


----------



## Guest

My OH is exactly the same Arnie, only truly happy when he has something to sort out   

If you look above the smilies there is a moving F with some arrows, click on that, type what you want and voila you have a moving icon  

Right I'm off to watch Harry Hill, X Factor and then Strictly that I taped earlier *phew* my life's exhausting  

xxx


----------



## Arnie

[fly]          [/fly]


----------



## Guest




----------



## PompeyD

Shemonkey - My life is exhausting too only I decided to watch Strictly first   They're all on so long tonight, atleast I'll be able to fast forward ads during X factor

Arnie - Hope you make it through the weekend without an Operation   Good that your DP wants to sort things for you, mine just goes along with me when it comes to treatment. I asked DH where we'd put quads expecting a 'don't worry that'll never happen' response but instead got a detailed answer on where they could all sleep!  

Rungirl - I agree with Shemonkey & Arnie I'd give tonight a miss. If you did it Thursday that should be fine  


PompeyD


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Arnie said:


> think I might have preferred it when he was showing no interest at all!


 

Arnie I had to laugh, if I get a bit sad about doing this on my own I tell myself a fella would probably make me more stressed, because he'd either take no interest at all or be doing my head in!

  

Hello to everyone, sorry I'm too tired to post but keeping upto date with everyone, wishing you all lots and lots of luck whatever stage you are at. I need to get some sleep - think all the X Factor excitement has worn me out 
Jovi x


----------



## rungirl

Thanks pompey and shermonkey for your replies.  We were too knackered anyway!!!

Having a nice lazy sunday, as tomorrow is the "big day"!
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Good luck rungirl!     xx


----------



## angelpie

Hello ladies hope u r all doin ok!!

Anybody testing this week my 2ww ends fri so not sure wheather 2 test b 4 or wait 4 af, only symptoms im havin is af symptoms so not holdin out much hope!! When do u ladies think i should test im on day 10 2day mite try 1 on tues/wed!!!

Hope ur all doin ok and that ur follies are growin well, and ladies in 2ww lets see some bfps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care x x x


----------



## Guest

angelpie, probably best if you can wait as long as you possibly can before you test     It's soooo hard I know but you will get a more accurate result if you wait till your OTD or maybe the day before   Hope it's a bfp for you my lovely


----------



## Guest

Don't lose hope either, af signs aren't always a bad sign      xx


----------



## irishgirlie

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all OK.  My ovaries are still cramping away which is becoming a right pain now pardon the pun.  It's nowhere near as bad as it was on Thursday but I've just succumbed and taken some paracetemol again.  

Best of luck for Rungirl for tomorrow.

I ordered some alcohol free wine and beer from Asda which got delivered today.  I've had 2 glasses of the Reisling but it tastes really sweet.  Then again I think Reisling is a sweetish wine anyway.  Am I right?  It takes a bit like drinking Shloer without the fizzz  

Anyway, I am back to my fire now and waiting for the roasties to cook so we can have our roast dinner.  I love autumn/winter!!


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
So anyway af arrived today as expected so thats another   for me. Feel ok about it at the moment although have had a few    during the day, not helped by having to spend the afternoon with 7 month pregnant friend (plus her 7 year old) and trying for number 2 friend (with her 2 year old). Couldnt bring myself to tell them it had failed again just rushed home with dp as soon as possible. Going to make a nest in front of the telly and have couple of glasses of wine tonight. Getting myself ready to talk to clinic tomorrow and see how long it will be before I can start IVF  
Irishgirlie, think you're right and Reisling is a really sweet wine, you need a Chardonay type I think. Glad your ovaries are a little better, probably means you've lots of follies growing. 
Angelpie, good luck for whenever you test, I'd try and wait if I were you, I find it easier when af comes rather than peeing on a stick and getting that negative result, but then I'm a woose at the moment!
Rungirl, hope basting goes well tomorrow and your abstinence results in lots of   
Hi to everyone else, have a good evening. xx


----------



## Guest

Really sorry Arnie      enjoy your wine tonight


----------



## PompeyD

Evening ladies,

Arnie - Really sorry AF arrived and IUI hasn't worked for you     Think you did really well to go out at all, I've hid away for the whole day when I've got my bfns. Enjoy the wine tonight & hope your wait for IVF isn't too long. How many goes do you get?  

Irish - My ovaries are taking longer to settle down this month, think it was the extra follies. Hope the pain goes soon   Roast dinner - yummy. Hope you enjoyed  

Angelpie - The earliest I've tested is day 13 and my trigger has been gone by then, but they do say trigger takes up to 14 days so you could still get false positive at this point.

Rungirl - Good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes okay    

Jovigirl - Hope you've recovered from last nights X Factor in time for the results later  

I've spent today up at my sister's, had a lovely time with my niece & nephew. Hate having to leave though  


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Love the sound of the roasties and fire irishgirlie! Glad your ovaries have settled little bit, mine are back to being all crampy again today  

Glad you've had a good day PompeyD  

Can't wait for X Factor results, those twins HAVE to go  

xxx


----------



## irishgirlie

Oh Arnie I'm really sorry to hear the witch has arrived.  You just take it easy now and enjoy a few glasses of wine.  You know we are all here for you and most of us have been through the pain and disappointment before.  

Well my fire was a success but the dinner was a disaster!  The chicken was in the oven for the required time and the juices ran clear but when we went to carve it is wasn't properly cooked by the legs.  So it went back in the oven for another 50 mins albeit on a low shelf.  It still wasn't cooked when we took it out (but the roasties and veggies were) and it was still all bloody looking.  Bleurgh.  So it went in the bin and DH had two lamb grills and I had a veggie cutlet thing!

We've taped X-Factor so will watch that during the week.  Those twins are rubbish even if they are Irish!!!  Poor old Stephen Gately though.  What a sad day.


----------



## Guest

Oooh won't say who got booted out then irish   Very sad indeed about Richard Gateley, he was so young    Your dinner still sounds delish even without the chicken!!

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls,

Can i join you  

Had first DIUI yesterday OTD is 24th...

Used clomid and triggered with pregnyl... had 3 quite small follies   on the day i triggered they were 16mm, 14mm and 13mm... this sounds too small but fingers crossed...

Hi again Shemonkey!! I promise im not stalking your around the FF boards  

Em x


----------



## toots6574

hey girls  

lesbo_mum - welcome aboard nice to meet someone in the same boat as us   (dont mean bad to everyone else just mean diui and lesbian sorry   )

arnie - so sorry the   has arrived big   for you babes im also like the partner from hell i suggest things to eat look out for her and make most appointments and am there every step of the way best she wishes i would back off a bit  

irishgirlie - too right about the twins i mean comeon i could sing better than that lol  

rungirl - good luck for today    

pompey - thank god for sky+  

kitty - how did the scan go  

hi to everyone else im tired so sorry about lack of personnals but hope everyone is good

we have clinic today so hope we have follies there not sure what to do if the arent  

well speak later take care everyone


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Toots!!

Good luck for your scan at the clinic hope you have  a few good follies! Where you having tx? Are you doing medicated, if so what drugs you on?

Em x


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,


Arnie - i am so sorry hun, sending you lots of big hugs and hope you enjoyed your wine.

Glad everyone had good week-end, with roast dinners, nieces and nephews, x factor!

Sorry for lack of personals, just heading off to clinic for basting today at 11am.
I'm nil by mouth as i have to be sedated, and i'm starving!!!!!!  

Big hugs,
rungirl
xxxxxxx


----------



## nikkinoodles

Hi All

Just thought I would say hi.

Arnie     really sorry that af arrived. I wonder when the miracle will ever happen, but it does and it will. Keep stong! 

   Goodluck to all who are testing this week and who are waiting for iui's.

Love Nikkinoodles xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Em   Welcome to the thread   how are you feeling, still nice and chilled I hope      

Lynz/ann marie- Lynz you don't sound like the partner from hell at all, I bet ann marie loves all the support you give her   Hope today went well and you've got lots of follies        

rungirl- Hope today went well my lovely and you don't feel too sore after your aspiration *ouch* Fingers crossed, good luck       

nikkinoodles- hope you're ok   

Am still having lots of cramping and some sharp twinges in the old ovaries so     ing that I've got some nice follies growing, will find out tomorrow!!    

  to you all xxx


----------



## Tama

So sorry af got you Arnie    xx

Shemonkey - hope that the follies are growing big and strong for you..... to help them along....            Hope you had a good weekend. x

rungirl - hope today went okay. Sending you lots of   x

Pompey - hope you are okay   x

Em - Hi. Best of luck for this cycle sending you some   x

Toots - Hello. Hope the scan went okay and that there are lots of lovely follies   x

Irishgirlie - Hello. Sorry to hear about the chicken sounds like a nightmare. I think I'd have given up and called for take-out   x

Angelpie - best of luck for testing   x

Jovi -  Hi   Hope you had a nice weekend x 

Hello   to anyone I've missed  

Tamsin x


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone  
Well despite having a terrible night ... this af is the most painful i've had in a very long time ... not feeling too bad today. Its amazing how resilient we are! So rang clinic this morning, wanted to have general chat, find out whether or not ovulated last time, and situation about starting IVF, whether they thought worth trying IUI again, etc. Told someone would ring me back, hmmmmm, nothing so far and clinic closes at 2.30    Wanted to put off starting Clomid again until had spoken to someone, although I've not been suffering any side effects, its obviously not good when it comes to severity of af and worrying that its speeded up regrowth of endo/adenymyosis.  Well cant wait any longer unless want to miss a month so best shovel those pills down,  . Perhaps will be 3rd time lucky with IUI? Hopefully, get to chat to someone tomorrow anyway.
So Rungirl, how did basting go today? Lots of    I hope!
Shemonkey  , lets hope you're growing lots of nice big follies ... if you and Pompey both have quads, they'll be enough babies to go around, yeh! Good luck with scan tomorrow.
Hi Toots, hope scan went well today, you sound a brilliant partner ... having said that wouldnt trust mine to make the appointments, hate to think what he'd get me booked in for!?! 
Hi Em, sending you lots of    for your 2ww. Dont worry about the size of your follies, your clinic wouldnt have gone ahead with it unless they thought thre was a chance of success.
Pompey, hope your ovaries have settled down a bit today, guess they're not used to popping out 4 eggs!
Hi to  Irighgirlie, Jovi, GG, Lu, Tig, Nikki and anyone else Ive forgotten , you're all such a support throughout this! xx


----------



## 12tigger

Hi all

Ive been hiding for a few days seeing as how im having a month 'off', but I got the ovulation cramps going on and that's without Clomid! 

Arnie - I just wanted to say sorry love. You've been a tower of strength and humour to the rest of us and I really wish you had got a positive result this time around. You never know tho, you and me might be IVF cycle buddies ... now THERE is a terrifying thought 

Just seen your new post - really sorry you got the horrid AF pains. Try and take a hot bath and relax a little ... kick ass at the clinic tomorrow, today is the day to relax ... go off ... get on the computer and put your feet up ... right away

Hi Em and welcome to the wacky world of wondering when will we - win? I ran out of w words!

Pomp - how goes the 2WW?

Irishgirl - loving the fire thing, my DH and I are also 'Pyros' and we spent sat chopping up wood - he says wood keeps you warm twice, once when you cut it and twice when you burn it!! (My body aches from the exercise tho )

Rungirl - how come you got to be knocked up out then?! Too worried you'll do a 'runner'?!!

Shemonk - hope all is well with you!

Lu - How you getting on love? Youhavent deserted us now you're the BIG P have you? 

Hi to Kitten, Toots & Anne Marie, Tama, Angelpie, Jovi, Nickinoodles,

Hope I havent missed anyone - I probably have, dont hate me please!

Love to you all

Tig


----------



## irishgirlie

Hi Ladies

Arnie sorry to hear about your AF pain. That's all you need.  Clinics eh?  Why are they so rubbish at getting back to us?  Wash that clomid down with a nice big glass of something.  

Tigs you made me laugh with the pyro bit.  You must be keen to chop all your own wood.  Sounds very American!!  My DH got two big boxes of wood from his work and there's plenty more where that came from which is excellent news.

My ovaries have still been playing up.  I was really uncomfortable before I went to bed last night and then woke up after a while with a huge spasm going through my right side.  Decided to take another sickie from work today (I had Friday off too) when I got up this morning and they started aching again as I sat on the loo.  I phoned the clinic first thing and left a message for someone to call me back.  I heard nothing so rang them just after 2.  Spoke to one of the nurses and she said it's nothing to worry about and is quite normal considering how many follies I had - 3 biggies and a 4th that could possibly mature and then little ones too.  She said my ovaries had to ovulate the follies and then recover and that I'll have good and bad days up until my test date.  Brilliant.  So I'll be hobbling into work tomorrow.  To be honest I was worried it was gonna develop into something nasty like OHSS or a twisted ovary (I'm a born worrier).  I don't want to think that there's a possibility of having triplets or quads.  The thought petrifies both DH and I.  

Anyway, I'm going back to my sofa now for a couple of hours until DH comes home.  


Take care my lovelies x


----------



## Lulu2003

Hi Ladies,

No not deserted you all. Have been away this weekend and also feeling very stressed as still getting spotting and the odd bit of bleeding.

We had our 6 week scan this morning and one little heartbeat was seen so that's just fab. I'm so much more confident about things now!

Arnie - hope the hospital called before they closed. I'm really sorry about your situation chick. It's such hard work what we all go through, I guess I'm proof that these things do work though.

Shemonkey - good luck for your scan tomorrow - lets hope you've got some nice big follies - but not too many - don't want them cancelling on you now! I'll do a little follie dance for you but not a big one!

Tig - How is your month off? Ov signs with no clomid - is this not a good sign?

Rungirl - hope it all went ok today for you and you're not too uncomfortable - the things we go through eh!

Irishgirlie - OHSS isn't nice - I had it on my first preg and also to some extent on this one - I already look 3 months gone and am just 6 weeks. But I'm told its a good sign as the symptoms go quite quickly if you're not pregnant. So hopefully the cramps are a good sign chick!! Are you actually Irish or is there another reason for your username!? My hubbie is from Cork but brought up in Dungannon in the North. He really misses it now he's over here.

Pompey - how are you doing? Are you on the 2ww now? So sorry I've totally lost track.

Anyway ladies, sorry for short post and for not saying hi to everyone but sitting on a hard chair is giving me back ache!!!!! How cool!!!!! Off for another lie down - doctors orders as I'm still spotting.

Love to you all, once I figure out how to add photos to here I'll put on a pic of my little beanie with it's little heartbeat! Beanie is 2.4mm long!!! How exciting.

Lu
xxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi Lu, great news about the scan .. and a heartbeat already  . I'm so pleased for you and your dh! Make sure you keep us updated and follow those doctors orders about resting! Clinic just rang back, got results of day 21 prog blood test, 56, so did ovulate which is a relief. Also got first scan booked in for 23rd. Day 13 this time so hopefully avoid huge follicle syndrome! Really want more than one this time, so do we think the Chinese food is good for size and/or quantity?!!! Also had quick chat about procedure for getting started with IVF and doesnt sound like there should be too much of a delay getting started if it comes to that,  
Irishgirlie, glad youve been reassured about your ovary pains, hope there not too painful over the next couple of days.
Tig, nice to hear from you. Hey, IVF buddies, now that will cheer me up if it comes to that! Had already started worrying how much i'd miss everyone if I got booted off the IUI thread onto the IVF one ... so the answer is I take you with me, hurrah! xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I'm a Ivf Buddie and your more then welcome   I always pop back here to see everyones progress.


----------



## Arnie

Course you are!


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

My basting today didn't quite go as planned, we were booked in for 11am, and i was getting really strong ovulation pains from 8am onwards.  Anyway got to the clinic and husband did sample.  And i was all ready to be sedated and to aspirate at least 3 follies, as i'd make at 6, and ....i'd already ovulated!!!
My husbands sample had 48 million.  They had to wake me up and called my husband in to discuss what to do
So, not sure what to think, or what might happen??  I'm taking the asprin and clexane, along with the progesterone pesseries, for previous mc.  Just have to wait and see.
OTD is 26th October.
Still in a daze from the sedation.

Sorry for lack of personals.
Lu - great news about your scan, can't believe your 6 weeks already!


big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Arnie -  Good luck for your scan on the 23rd - I think chinese food is good for follies -size and quantity so enjoy!  I'll be your ivf buddy too should you be taking that path fingers crossed you don't need to 

Lu - Fantastic news about your little beanie  really hope the spotting stops and the rest does you the world of good, keep us posted 

Irishgirlie - Hope the ov pains stop soon bless you 

Hey Tig - I've been hiding too as I'm not a iui girlie anymore but still checkin on how you all are doing and its so busy on here its hard to keep up. Best of luck for your next go when do you think you'll start again?

Tama - Hello  hope your dreams come true with iui -best of luck and this site was a god send for me whilst going through the treatments hope it is for you 

Shemonkey - Follie dance    hope you have some lovely follies   

Rungirl - Sorry your appointment was a bit crazy today, best of luck for the 2ww  

Toots - How did your appointment go at the clinic? hope you had some follies  

Hi em - Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you  

Pompey - How are you feeling any signs n symptoms? Really praying that this is the one for you  

Angelpie - Best of luck for fri  

Hello to everyone else wishing you all so much luck for your treatments whichever stage you are at


----------



## Guest

Wow rungirl, sextuplets!! Is that even the right word Glad you were still able to go ahead though, take it easy and good luck     

Arnie- as if we'd boot you off the thread  Glad you can have another go straight away    

Lu- great to hear from you and your little beanie    6 weeks already, wow   Keep those feet up  

Irish- Hope those ovaries start behaving themselves soon  

Tig- ov pains sound good!   

Hi Tama- how are you?  

Am loafing around on the sofa with a wheatbag on my tummy, eating brazil nuts and guzzling pineapple juice trying to give my follies a boost before tomorrow   

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Bee  

How are you doing, any news on when you're likely to start yet?

xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Shemonkey- the wheat bag does that help the follies grow?? Im on the pineapple juice and the brazil nuts but to be honest getting sick of the brazil nuts!


----------



## Guest

Uurrgghh tell me about it Em    I love pineapple juice but TBH could seriously live without the nuts, I do sometimes chop them up on my cereal but had toast this morning so having to eat them whole, had a bad one yesterday and it nearly made me sick     
Apparently keeping your tummy warm helps the follies grow!

xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thats handy to know for next cycle if there is one... 

I normally put them in my mouth whole and pinch my nose and just chew chew chew


----------



## Guest




----------



## toots6574

hey everyone  

*****-mum we are having our treatment at dundee we are on our third iui naturally so not on any drugs apart from hcg shot   the thought of eating the nuts makes ann marie feel   so well have to find an alternative anymore tips  

she monkey hope the pinapple juice wheat bag and nuts help good luck for tommorow  

rungirl sorry your appointment didnt go well today   hope it works for you anyway  

lumcg great news about your little been sending you lots of   take care of yourself  

arnie sorry about af pains hope theyease off soon  

rungirl how did your basting go hope it was all good  

12tigger hope your enjoyin your month off hope your taking lots of @[email protected] time pamper yourself you deserve it  

hi to everyone else sorry about lack of personnals 

we had our scan today our follie is measuring 19 and our lining is 12 so pinapple juice must be helping   it is much better than last time our follie was only measuring 17 and lining was only 7 so we are well pleased   the folie dance for s must have helped  

we are in on wedensday for our basting and   that its 3rd time lucky for us  

lynz xx


----------



## Lulu2003

Hi Rungirl, so did they go ahead anyway with the basting? Hope it all goes ok. On my first preg I had loads of follies that all grew right at the end and they went ahead. I guess the more eggs you have the more likely your hubbies swimmers will find at least one! His numbers look great too so good luck!!

Shemonkey - I recommend the wheatbag idea too, I did this on both goes, along with Co Q10 supplements, selenium supps and pineapple juice! Also spending sometime each day with your feet up to ensure the blood flow goes to where it's needed most!

Well just had some more good news! My sis in law got engaged this weekend to her lovely boyfriend. They're young still (21) but they're very in love!!

Lu
x


----------



## Guest

Ah thanks Lu   I take the Q10, selenium, pregnacare conception, pineapple, wheatgrass, lie down with my feet up LOTS   and eat loads of protein, surely that lot has to give me a fighting chance   
Go and get those feet up!!!!


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey - try the chocolate coated brazil nuts they are yummy   I've read every book going and take a list of pills that make me think I'd rattle like a tin can full of coins if I was to shake about   The feet up is a new one to me so will be pulling that next time dh asks me to hoover - I'll just have to tell him 'sorry but gotta put my feet up for 10 mins'   Best of luck for tomorrow, sending you loads of       xx

Lu McG - Hello. Wonderful about your beanie and the scan. Keep those feet up and rest. x

Toots - great results, best of luck   x

tobeornottobe - thanks for the welcome. Everyone on FF is great, I was over on the Clomid thread before and have made some lovely friends, it's so nice to come over to a new thread and have so many wonderful people to chat too xx

Ah gotta go, I'm giving one of the teachers a lift home.....back later 

T x


----------



## PompeyD

Evening all,

Tig - Glad you're okay, was going to send the search party out  

Lu - Glad your scan went well, great news that you got to see the heartbeat   I'm already on 2ww again, doesn't time fly when you're having fun  

Shemonkey - Hope those follies are looking good tomorrow          

Lynz & Ann Marie - Pleased this cycle is going so well   it's the one for you     Follie dances are wonderful things  

Em - Welcome to the 2ww  

Rungirl - Sorry it didn't go to plan today, with so many targets odds of it working must be good     

Bee - Only symptom I've got is a not very happy left ovary, all 4 follies grew on the same side & it's taking a while to get over. How are you getting on?

Arnie - Don't envy you the clomid   Hope the clinic get back to you tomorrow.

Irish - Must be horrible having both ovaries playing up, having one being a pain is bad enough. I'm really bloated still too, trying not to worry about it  

 to Tama, Nikki & anyone else I've missed, hope you're all okay  


PompeyD


----------



## Arnie

Rungirl, not sure if you went ahead with basting or not? If you did, you've got to have a really good chance of a positive this month   
Hi Bee, so what stage are you at now, I'm sure you keep telling me but my memory is totally shot at the moment!
Shemonkey, how's your ovaries today? Still complaining? . Good luck for your scan tomorrow
[fly]        [/fly] ... there's no stopping me now!
I dont mind the brazil nuts actually, its the pineapple juice that makes me gag  I was feeling all rebellious yesterday and thought wouldnt bother with any of that and decided was going to spend the next 2 weeks drunk .... lasted til this afternoon before rushing home to my pregnacare and aforementioned brazil nuts and pineapple juice ... well you never know they might make a difference! Hmmmm, do I need to look into this Q10 gubbins? Thought that was the stuff in my anti-ageing cream and to be honest that doesnt seem to be working that well at moment!!!
Lynz/Ann Marie, your scan sounds fab, fingers crossed this will be your lucky time   
Tama, think i'll be using that feet up scam too!  
hi Pompey  hope you've had a nice relaxing day xx


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie- I gave up on the pineapple juice after reading there was far more selenium in brazil nuts. I'm sure just taking a supplement would be easier, do you think there's a connection between infertility and not liking pineapple juice & brazil nuts? Neither passed my lips until I joined here   Don't go eating your face cream for the Q10  

PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Will try the choc coated brazils Tama at least it'll feel like a bit of a treat, does it count if i lick the choc off and bin the nuts   

Hope that ovary calms down soon PompeyD   

Arnie- you technical wizard you    Am pretty sure the face cream would taste even worse than the brazils    !!

 xxx


----------



## Guest

Lynz/ ann marie how did your scan go today?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Arnie   sorry this wasn't the one hun, glad to hear you planning ahead      I'm with you on the clomid!  Started saturday. It's only my 2nd month I didn't think I done too bad with side effects last month but am rapidly changing my mind  

Shemonkey best of luck for tomorrows scan      

Good luck for 2WW rungirl   

Sorry I'm being a bit useless at keeping up at the moment, sending lots of       

PompeyD hope 2WW isn't driving you too mad  

Irish, Em, Lu, Tama, Tig, Bee, Toots, tobe or not to be  

Take care all,
Jovi x


----------



## Martha Moo

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=210639.0

~E~


----------

